# Ridges - ITS PINK!!!



## countrymini

Not sure when you guys start commenting on here with your mares, my Bindi is approx 230 days today and I felt kicking!!!




So just had to share it. EDITED TO ADD - THIS WAS JUST GAS!!!!





This is mum





And dad




(Sorry, I don't have any serious photos of him at them moment. I'm having trouble taking him seriously, I mean look at him )


----------



## cassie

YAY for kicks from baby!! woohoo! thats so exciting Hayley!  should be a cute baby! <3


----------



## AnnaC

Lots of pictures of your attractive pair will be needed while we all wait to see what ultimately pops out!!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks all, Im just a bit excited, but you probably can't tell





This is my mare Sweety for your speculation. The previous owner tried to get her covered by a cream stallion with blue eyes (whatever genetic colour that is) but she tried to kick his head off so I'm 99.9% sure she hasn't been covered but want your oppinions.

I think she's just really fat...


----------



## countrymini

Sorry Diane but that's all there is to her, a tummy, rump and back legs. I knew I should've ordered a full horse!


----------



## lexischase

What a cute pair! Is this her first foal? We must see more photos of your lovely minis! Welcome and congratulations on expecting


----------



## countrymini

Yes her first, mine also so we'll have to learn together lol

Some more photos of fatty bomba


----------



## countrymini

Random, off the subject, type of thing but my ranunculus have flowered!


----------



## AnnaC

Wow - and on the first day of your Spring too!! That's early isnt it? Hope your coming summer is better than ours over here has been. Total washout for us and what hasn't been gobbled up by the slugs has struggled to flower at all - I'm still waiting for some of my lilies!!


----------



## countrymini

We have been having weird weather. Got started cleaning the pool on Wednesday as it was starting to feel summery and today it feels like wind off snow!


----------



## countrymini

Finally got hold of Sweety's previous owner. She said Sweety kicked the crap out of Reg every time he tried to do his job but she can't be 100% certain he didn't succeed. Sounds like it was pasture breeding then but I sent her another email to get more information about how long they were together and when it was.

Apart from the fat her hooha looks swollen like you guys say in late pregnancy. Can some mare just have naturally big ones? I'll get a photo for you guys to see what I'm talking about, just hope the neighbours don't see me, they probably already think I have a weird thing about taking photos of bottoms!!


----------



## cassie

haha you own horses LOL if they don't know your weird already then THEY are the weird ones!!!!!! LOL


----------



## countrymini

Lol, you might be right, they probably do already think I'm weird!

Mind you I have lovely neighbours on the left and an awful one on the right. He has an opinion on everything (seriously) and he has 'had sheep before and his wife has worked with racehorses' so he KNOWS about horses and goats (even tho goats aren't sheep). If he knows about horses (all breeds) then he must have been deliberately trying to make my minis sick that day he was throwing heaps of grass over the fence to them before I went off my nut. We have since decided to try the silent approach with them, see how it goes and maybe put an electric fence up at groin height, stop the uninvited visits



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## cassie

hahaha don't you love neighbours!! glad mine are far away LOL.

those flowers are really pretty by the way!

oh yeah talk about weird weather! Anna I think the summer you have just had is the summer we had last... although I would LOVE some rain right about now, how bout you Hayley? we are getting really dry down here and just ordered water


----------



## countrymini

yeah, we got a water truck in two weeks ago, then we had a storm and the tanks were overflowing. Now it looks all dry and dead again... grrrr


----------



## Wings

Sometimes their back end can get that swollen look if they are doing a lot of rubbing, which a lot of them are doing right now with their winter coats. I swear thats one of the reasons why Beauty is givng me so many mixed signals!

Gotta love neighbours... actually I don't, that's why most of our fences border government land


----------



## countrymini

Ok here's the photos of Sweety's hooha for your oh ahs. Let me know what you think - is this a normal non pregnant look. I know I'm asking a lot but I've only just perfected my eye to correct conformation, haven't had the experience to work the BITS out yet lol


----------



## countrymini

Wings said:


> Sometimes their back end can get that swollen look if they are doing a lot of rubbing, which a lot of them are doing right now with their winter coats. I swear thats one of the reasons why Beauty is givng me so many mixed signals!
> 
> Gotta love neighbours... actually I don't, that's why most of our fences border government land


Just saw your message, I saw her rubbing last week so thats probably all it is.


----------



## AnnaC

Just been back to look at the first pics you posted of her - the full horse ones, not the half horse!! And I would say that for a maiden she could well be in foal. Have you found out when she was in with the stallion? She's very cute by the way - you have two pretty mares.





Updates on Bindi please when you get a moment!


----------



## countrymini

nope, still waiting for the previous owner to get back to me and put me out of my misery lol

(and thanks, I think they're cute too



)


----------



## countrymini

Some photos from this morning... beautiful day here...

Firstly the preggo pinto Bindi

Udders (might need a magnifying glass to see these)




Belly




Bed Hair




The girls - I think Bindi has been mud wrestling the bunnies




The man of the house




The lovely Sweety who is very sleepy lately




Got some more information off Sweety's previous owner. She can't remember exactly when she tried to get Sweety covered but is pretty sure it was November. Then because Sweety was trying to kick the crap out of him she took her back out of his paddock after a few hours so he wouldn't get hurt. She wasn't watching them the whole time tho. Anyways, I'm going to order a wee tester to double check before I put Wazza in with her. Previous owners stallion is a cremello with blue eyes.


----------



## Jade10

My mare kicked the crap out of my stallion (who is now a gelding) too, until she came into heat and then she backs right up to him haha but now shes pregnant its straight back to bashing him even though hes now a gelding.


----------



## cassie

gorgeous pics! it would be exciting if she was in foal to the cremello! should be a gorgeous baby!!


----------



## countrymini

Got my test kit ordered for Sweety...

..... any ideas for catching wizzers?


----------



## Wings

Lots of paitence



I reckon they need a nappy for this!

All cremellos have pale eyes, it's part of the dilution and different from the blue eyes that come with frame or splash



I really need a double dilute of my own to round out my eye collection


----------



## countrymini

so he must be a splash or frame?


----------



## Wings

Only if the owner is aware that all double dilutes have blue eyes and is not emphasising the eye colour to indicate a pinto gene at work, in which case it's usually better to mention the pattern rather then part of the effect. I see a lot of DD's labled with the whole "blue eye" bit so I often wonder.

Do you know what colouring he is registered as?


----------



## countrymini

No, I've got no idea. He was there when I picked sweety up and he had no pinto colouring just the blue eyes and he was a solid colour and looked cream, offwhite kinda colour. He was totally furred up tho so he couldve been hiding something underneath.


----------



## Wings

My guess would be straight cremello



Like I said it seems fashionable at the moment to mention the eyes on DD, I'm guessing due to the recent popularity of the splash gene.


----------



## countrymini

ok. Cremello is the colour she told me. I'm not very good at colour yet, altho I could pick a bay out of a crowd for you



:rofl I've since found out that without genetic testing a horse may not really be what it seems lol. I was looking at a site and it was showing the different variants of colours and one of them was the range of colours that a palomino could present in. So genetically it was a palomino and could only pass on the genetics that it had but it was so dark it almost looked like a bay.


----------



## countrymini

Just did a search on what you said and even learn't that a Cremello is a double palomino and a Perlino is a double buckskin. This is what it said about the blue eyes :

*Cremello/Perlino eyes often have areas or "flecks" with darker blue pigment, or even green or amber. Paint blue eyes are usually very light "ice" blue.*

So you were right, totally different to paints but normal for cremellos.


----------



## Wings

It's fascinating stuff isn't it! And our breed gets pretty much every colour available so there is so much potential.

Throw in all the different shades, the ever tricky white and it gets quite fun. I think I'm a little obssesed with it all now



and I love finding new minds to pick for info, Diane and her appie love has been fantastic for learning, those spots seem to be the hardest to get your mind around. Dilutes are much kinder on the mind


----------



## countrymini

Yeah it is pretty cool. I have a colour genetics book by Dr P Sponenberg and its pretty good. I was always a solid colour lover but I've become addicted to the coloureds now haha

Like Wazza is a bay dun with an leopard appy blanket butt, and appy markings on his face as well. Then his mane and tail are flecked as well. He is registered as a dun, but as far as I could see neither of his parents had the dun gene and I thought you had to have at least one dun parent.


----------



## countrymini

No he's never been clipped. I've got little clippers but not sure if they would do the whole job. Maybe I could get one of the girls from around here to come and clip him for me and I'll just pay her, cos I would really like to see his colour too.


----------



## countrymini

Yep, she's a pintaloosa. Her faded pinto part was brown when she was born with no visible spots. The brown has changed to grey and you can't really see in her winter coat unless she's wet. She has appy mottling on her nose but her feet are all white/yellow.

Here she is a few years back. I didn't own her then but she looks better now I think. She was probably only 2 when this photo was taken and she's grown into a more beautiful lady now I reckon. Her tail sits higher than that now, not sure why it looks like that there


----------



## countrymini

As soon as I've done the test on Sweety and she's all good to go I'll stick Wazza in with her.


----------



## countrymini

This is Sweety today... can't wait to get this test over and done with. FYI - I DO regularly worm her.





And Diane, some colours for your interpretation. Gave Wazza a bath today (probably his first ever) and his back end has white hair with the leopard spots but there is also caramel blobs here and there and a bit of brown roaning. Also around his muzzle and between his legs and underside he has lighter fur like and Icelandic horse. FYI his sire reg as a liver chestnut tobiano pintaloosa and his dam reg as a black buckskin.


----------



## AnnaC

Well apart from being very cute chips, they are both very interesting colours, sooooooooooooooooo we could be seeing a VERY interesting baby in the future!


----------



## countrymini

Got Sweety in a pen with food and LOTS of water.... hurry up and pee girl!


----------



## Wings

:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Its confirmed: Sweety is NOT pregnant




I knew there was a 99.99999999999% chance that she wasn't but still a bit disappointed. Oh well.

Wazza will be thrilled when I tell him he can visit her in a week for a bit of a slap and tickle.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh sorry about the non pregnant, but cant wait to see the colours produced next year - it's going to be a long 11 month's wait!! LOL!!


----------



## countrymini

I know, its ages lol. At least Bindi is having one in Dec, that'll break up the wait.

Does anyone have any idea what combinations a chestnut tobiano and bay dun appy could produce? What I would LOVE is a bay tobiano.


----------



## countrymini

haha, yes spots would be nice. Daddy is just an appy, no pinto altho HIS daddy is a tobiano so he might be a minimal tobiano or a carrier? So confusion lol

With appy spots is it just random luck of the draw what type you end up with or is there a whole other set of gene's just for appaloosas that haven't been discovered yet?


----------



## countrymini

wow, that is so interesting. I know what you mean about the changing between foal coat to mature coat. Sorry my bad, but his dad is a tobiano PINTALOOSA! So its daddy's genes.

Here's Wazza as a baby with his mum, the only sign of appy is the small white blobs on his rear, which look nothing like now lol. The only marking on him that could be from the pinto gene is his white muzzle, that the only solid white he has. Unless you count the white on his blanket but it blends back into his bay color so it doesn't really look like pinto colouring





Here is his sire, you can see the mottling on his muzzle

Thanks for showing me your horses, they are beautiful!


----------



## Wings

Sorry to hear about Sweety, the up side is you get to start planning now for the next bub


----------



## countrymini

yeah, and i get to go on my holiday in oct now as well lol.

Ok dont laugh, but guess what i'm going to attempt to make? If it works I'll have probably saved $150. Its just for fun, something else to distract me from Phoebe's treatment, and of course to justify why the housework is getting behind





Here's my materials, sourced from Australia, America, China and France (all off ebay of cource)


----------



## Wings

I think I can guess, in which case I wish you a lot of luck! They are VERY hard to pull off... which is why I happily handball the job to someone else



:rofl

Looks like a nice collection of bits though!


----------



## countrymini

haha thanks, yes a bit ambitious but if it doesn't work out it didn't cost too much lol. Also if it doesn't work you won't be seeing any photos


----------



## Wings

Well you know what they say, if at first you don't suceed then burn the evidence and don't tell anyone




:rofl


----------



## countrymini

:rofl

Or do a few more cuts and stitches and put it on ebay as a string bikini - someone kinky might buy it


----------



## Wings

:rofl


----------



## cassie

:rofl



oh you are hilarious! LOL, good luck with your project



should look amazing when finished


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck with the project - it will obviously be a very attractive, unusual - and very short - mini skirt!!

Was just thinking that if Sweety beat up the stallion last year, you might be better to tease her to make sure she is fully in season before you put her in with Wazza - cant have sweet Wazza getting hurt!!


----------



## countrymini

yeah, I am waiting till she's ready lol. She's due to come back into season at the end of this week (she hasn't stopped over winter, so painful lol) so i'll let them have a bit of fence talk then once she stops yelling at him I'll open the fence. Bindi on the other hand, is a complete tart, she'd stand for any stallion i reckon



:rofl


----------



## Wings

She may need some time to really hit her right spot, do you know how long her heat cycle seems to last? If she's cycling for a good couple of days I'd tease her the first few then serve on the last so she should really be ready.


----------



## countrymini

She has at least 5 or 6 days worth of ín season signs so maybe tease for 4 days?


----------



## Wings

To play it safe I'd tease for the first 3 days, breed on the 4th day and breed again on the 6th day. Actually your boy isn't working as hard so you could probably breed on the 5th as well! I do every second day because I get multiple mares in season sometimes, Tinker was serving three mares in the same week at one point! Hard working boy


----------



## countrymini

haha poor lad


----------



## Wings

He was pretty tired at the end of the week! He would get one girl in the morning, one in the late afternoon, one the next morning, the afternoon off and repeat until they stopped cycling. It's quite a bit of work for the poor boys, through in any fence running and teasing and it's no wonder mine end up on the show horse rations to keep condition!


----------



## AnnaC

We do the same as you Bree as we now cover in hand rather than pasture breed. Mostly cover mares on alternate days - one morning and one afternoon when there have been several in season at one time. Yes the boys do 'run up' a bit light - look fabulous actually! - inspite of the extra food, but Dragon is a real 'worry wart' and consumes amazing amounts of food in our attempts to keep some weight on him. With not covering this year, it has been wonderful seeing him look like a normal healthy mini, although he still gets around 4 - 5 lbs of stud nuts per day alongside all that lush grass he's consuming!!


----------



## countrymini

I've been slowly trying to get Wazza to lose weight and after this breeding with Sweety I think he'll finally be in shape enough for me to take some more professional looking photos taken of him lol.

This is what he looked like when I got him in April. His old owner loved him to bits but he was soooo fat haha





This is not the best photo but he's definately looking more healthy

/monthly_09_2012/post-44615-0-46598900-1346798609_thumb.jpg


----------



## AnnaC

Well I think he's lovely - chubby or slimmed down!!


----------



## Wings

Well there's our missions for the year, I have no pro shots of Tinker so by the end of this year we both need to wow the Aunties with amazing, drool worthy shots of our super sexy boys


----------



## countrymini

challenge accepted


----------



## AnnaC

Oh indeed we do!!


----------



## Wings

lol! You don't prefer a grand reveal?


----------



## countrymini

yeah actually, grand reveal sounds better, then you'll all be the more amazed! I think I should get handicap points tho, seeing as I've only been in minis for a little bit and Bree is a seasoned pro.


----------



## Wings

More like I regularly pick the minds of seasoned pros



But I do have a head start... Tinker's been in light work over winter and in a yard....



But yes I say grand reveal!!!


----------



## countrymini

Tinker looks pretty good already, Wazza has a lot of work to do!

Trying not to jinx it but we finally have some rain about to hit us, according to the bom site. We soooo need it. Am feeling so chilled and weird tonight. Phoebe, my daughter, was diagnosed with Leukaemia in Jan and has been on intense chemotherapy since then and we started a new treatment block today which will be like a walk in the park compared to the last 9 months. This block goes for 18mths but the side effects will be minimal so we should get back to normal life now. Did I mention I bought my minis for a distraction lol, well they have been the best!


----------



## Wings

Nothing beats a mini





My heart goes out to you and your family and my thoughts are with you.

My mother made it through Leukaemia as a child so I've seen how it can effect a family even so many years after it. It's not easy.

What's Wazza's daily routine like? Tinker isn't in work but he is off grazing full time and on a small hay portion along with a small feed that goes up once he comes back in. That alone seems enough for him to shed the gut! Can be hard to see past the hair so I'm looking forward to taking the rest of the fluff off


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry to hear about your daughter - will be praying for her. Yes, mini kisses and cuddles are the very best things for helping us humans in times of trouble.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks everyone, she's doing really well and even told me this morning that she feels 'normal' lol.

Wazza is on an almost dry lot, still covered in grass but only about a mm tall and he gets oaten chaff and vit/min supplements daily. I haven't had the time to exercise him yet but occasionally he'll see the filly next door running and go a bit hypo. Haven't really seen him trot properly before (and I can't tell the difference between a good or bad trot yet) but yesterday he was trotting quiet rhythmically with his tail right up in the air and his neck all arched. So cute, just wish i had the camera.


----------



## Wings

When you have the time mix up some lunge work with trot pole work and even distance work if you can, stops them getting bored and helps work the whole body


----------



## countrymini

I started clicker training with him and I think he liked it but not much use for the weight loss, unless I can train him to lunge himself.hmmmm


----------



## Wings




----------



## countrymini

Don't think I've told you guys this but I will be moving Bindi on once she has bub and all weaned etc. When I purchased these three I had no idea about conformation but since then I've been looking at a zillion pictures of miniature horses to get a better eye and Bindi's hip is too weak for the 'look' I'm wanting to reproduce. I feel like the biggest meanie and I would just keep her as a pet but hubby likes every animal on our little farm to have a purpose. I'm enjoying it while she's here tho.


----------



## Wings

Hard call to make but often the fairest one all around, hugs


----------



## countrymini

Thanks, she is a cutie. In other news Sweety has come into season, full steam ahead. Haven't had a chance to tease yet but the little hussy keeps calling out to Wazza and standing in the corner closest to his yard! Will have to set up a date asap!


----------



## Wings

Don't forget the mood music



:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Just about to put 'avert thine eyes' leaflets in the neighbours letterboxs and making a list of good distractions for the kids when they start asking too many questions!


----------



## Wings

:rofl

"Look kids! An unattended puppy!!!" Might be a good start


----------



## countrymini




----------



## countrymini

Got the first cover out of the way, Wazza looks skinnier already! Sweety started to be a bit of a nancy, but ended up standing for him, so maybe she' further into her heat than I thought she was. After the 'deed' she started pushing before I got a chance to start walking her so hopefully it didn't all come back out. Is there a particular time of day that is a good time to do it? How do people with 20+ mares do it lol.


----------



## Wings

I couldn't go back to pasture breeding now, not having dates for Beauty is doing my head in!



They run with the boys after being served but that's because my boys love getting herd time





But with a lot of mares I'd serve six mares over the space of two days, the boys can handle it and really the girls don't all come in at the same time all that often.


----------



## countrymini

How long do you let them run together after they're been served? And if I let wazza in with the girls would he hurt Bindi if he tried to mount her?


----------



## Wings

Tinker hand served his girls over September/October, I turned them out after Dreamy was finished and he had them until... January? I think then if not February. He only got 'his' girls and once no one was cycling he never tried to mount anyone, but Tinker is a very well mannered paddock stallion so I know he doesn't hassle his mares.

They can be a bit snarly when first put together but things settle down fairly quickly.

So if you want Wazza to run with them you can do it like me or just blend them all in now, if Bindi isn't on heat she'll deck him if he tries something and if she is then she'll let him. The girls make it pretty clear if "they have a headache"


----------



## AnnaC

Just be sure that he doesn't start chasing Bindi, trying to get her to come into season - young stallions can get a bit confused/violent at times. Good luck, hope it all goes well and we will see a most interestingly coloured foal next year!


----------



## countrymini

I don't know what it is but he does come across as an immature boy so I might take Bindi out before I let them run together. She'll still be able to touch through the fence and I can start getting her used to the new yard before foaling time.


----------



## Wings

Young stallions are a bit










This year Palli will be hand serving then paddock running for the first time, at the moment his two mares will be Rivain and Twinkles, neither have foals at foot so he won't have to worry about that, both are gentle mares who won't put up with any stupid/rude behaviour but will be forgiving with him. It's all about building them up with success so you don't upset them and make things difficult in the future (typical male



)

The end goal is to have him like Tinker, confident and polite with his mares and able to run with foals... because I just adore the sight of stallions with their own foals!


----------



## countrymini

We had a couple of 4mths old goats escape into Wazza yard a few weeks back and he chased them round and round till we broke them up. He's really good with people but has territory issues so I'm not sure how nice he'll be to the girls. I guess he could learn the hard way but WOULD HE LEARN?! lol


----------



## AnnaC

I dont know your set up, but, as he seems to be a bit territorial about his own paddock, could you put him into Sweety's paddock with her, instead of her into his? Just an idea!!


----------



## countrymini

Ok, good idea. And Sweety is probably the best girl for the job to teach him manners. She is the sweetest thing but she thinks she's the head mare.

Couple of photos coz I know you love them


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes, Pictures coz we DO love him!!


----------



## Wings

His reaction to the goats will be very different to the mares. Tinker is trustworthy with foaling mares and yet he attacked my alpacas





But I agree with the others in bringing the stallion to the mares, I also like to use a new paddock and have the mares in for a day or two first.


----------



## countrymini

The little crape got away on me today



:gaah



:gaah



:gaah I tried a different yard today. I tied Sweety up,brought wazza in to do his thing and I let him off the lead incase Sweety kicked out ( I'm such a scaredy cat, but she just stood there like a good girl) I thought I'd just clip him back on when he got off but he made a beeline for the other side of the yard to the adjoining property. They have a 10mth old tb filly there who Wazza (I found out today) HATES and he kept running back and forth trying to get to her to bite her head off. I was so freaked out that he was going to get over and into their paddock, which is about an acre and half big. We have set up a 4 wire temporary electric fencing about a meter away from the real fence which also has electric wire top and bottom and sheep mesh between. That seemed to be enough to deter him but man, he was mad and would not let me catch him, just kept charging the fence. I ended up getting some lucerne to finally lure him to me and he didn't come easy lol. I

Anyways, looks like this whole breeding thing might make me shed some weight too, chasing silly chemical brain males around



:frusty


----------



## countrymini

hmm it says 'crape' at the start of my last comment. I did write something else but the system obviously thought it was too rude lol But just for clarification I don't think Wazza is a piece of fabric.


----------



## countrymini

Here's Sweety teasing Wazza this arvo. Please excuse all the pole etc, we're in the middle of re-doing all the fencing. And the tin is ALL fenced off lol. Just waiting for hubby to move it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfcDwUWU-os&list=HL1347866488&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Wings

Are you the only one doing the hands on breeding stuff?

That's what it's like here and I don't have a breeding crush to use so I've found it safer to take my mare to my stallion on lead and I hold her while he does the deed. You do have to be very firm in driving him away while you handle the gate, I carry a dressage whip and if they think about charging as opposed to being polite you do have to drive them back, they do learn though.


----------



## countrymini

lol, is that how you do it? Yeah I didn't try that coz I thought he'd try to jump us before we even got through the gate, but with a whip - I can see the benefits.





Yeah I'm the only one. I could wait till hubby came home but its more of a hassle to rely on him then chase Wazza around for 10mins lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but I would never tie a mare up and leave the stallion loose! Too dangerous - if the mare decides that she is not in season and the stallion becomes 'annoyed', a fight could start and make it impossible to untie the mare. A mare should always be able to get away from a stallion if she is not ready to be covered/is no longer in season in my opinion - she should have the room to be able to tell the stallion to clear off and leave her alone without injury to herself.

If you feel that your boy's lead rope is not long enough to keep you out of trouble from possible flying hooves, then use a longer one, but i find a normal lead rope is just fine because if the mare looks as though she's gone past standing, then I just walk the stallion away - it never gets to the kicking stage. Bree is a very experienced person and knows her animals well, and her way of doing things obviously suits her, but I would always have the stallion on a lead and taken to a loose mare if I had no help - I would rather have the 'troublesome' one under my control!! LOL!!


----------



## countrymini

Fair point lol. I did check Sweeties reaction after bringing her in and tying her up and she put her back end toward Wazza and was squatting, tail up and squirting like she needed him bad! And last time I didn't have her tied up she was open to him but she kept moving sideways and he kept missing and she'd get annoyed. But I will give your idea a go Anna, I'll probably find what works best with trial and error lol


----------



## Wings

Was about to say we all have different ways, most important thing is the one you feel safe with, that keeps everyone safe and suits your stallion.

In my case holding the girls works for me but I know both my boys respect me and my whip and since I do all my teasing through the gate no mare goes in there who isn't at action stations




but again, Tinker is a very experienced hand and paddock breeder and Pallidon has only ever be hand bred by me so I can trust the boys.

But I never tie the mare, I'm happy to hold her or get someone else to on the rare occasions I have a second person but I don't like the way tie up gives them no options. On the lead they can move, they can correct the stallion etc

Also I'll second a normal or even a shorter lead. I probably stay within kicking distance (Im a bit nuts that way



) but I hate long leads around breeding horses, just feels like an accident waiting to happen, leads should always be just long enough to do the job


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with you Bree - even short leads can be too long at times!! Up close and personal is our motto here!! LOL!!


----------



## countrymini

I guess they'll get better at doing their part the more practice they have. Being maiden Sweety's probably not real sure why she wants what she does and how to do it lol. She kept throwing me looks like 'mum, whats happening!' lol.

So Wazza covered her on Sat, then today, I wont be home tomorrow so next will have to wait till Wed if she's still in season. Will that be enough?


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> I agree with you Bree - even short leads can be too long at times!! Up close and personal is our motto here!! LOL!!


So what if I get kicked... imagine if a leg got caught on a lead!!

No wonder people think we horse people are a bit nuts



We seem more then happy to throw ourselves into a risky spot to reduce the risk for our four legged beasties!

I also wrap tails, it helps keep those shorter hairs out of the stallion's way and it's easier for any handlers to see what's going on.


----------



## countrymini

I braided Sweeties tail coz Wazza isn't the best shot and it seems to have worked. Is a normal lead short enough? I think mine are about about meter long. I know I shouldn't be a woos but I guess not breeding before I was unsure how they were going to react to the covering but it does make sense in my 'still learning' case to probably have the control on Wazza.

Up at the hospital today with my boy, he's got osteogenesis imperfecta and having his monthly infustion to strengthen his bones. We were a bit worried about putting a not well know drug into him but he has been remarkable better so its been worth it. Started May 2011 and his fractures have been less and not as bad.


----------



## Wings

Normal should be fine, most of mine would be about that length or a bit either side.

Braiding is too much work



I use the coloured vet wrap and just wrap the dock.

Hope your boy continues to improve


----------



## AnnaC

Oh good luck with your son, hope this 'new' drug helps him towards a fully recovery, bless him.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks, he's doing really well, just a total drug junkie, bit like my daughter. Maybe I should dabble, they seem so happy lol

just edited this, remembering that this is a public forum not a private message chat lol


----------



## Wings

Unfortunate downside of keeping a stallion





I guess you either need to improve the fence in Wazza's paddock so he simply can't get through it no matter how stupid he is feeling or you need to remove him from the situation, either by a whole new paddock, gelding or sale. Probably sounds harsh but you're just seeing the start of the silly season for stallion's and he'll only get more determined.

Could you put a second fence up on the boundary lines in his paddock?


----------



## countrymini

I knew owning a stallion would be challenging, I just didn't realise how bad the poor boys are affected by their testosterone. I think the most practical thing will be either geld or sale. If I put up another fence every time I hear a noise at night I'll freak that its him getting over, even if there's no possible way he can.If its only going to get worse I think my nerves will fold in lol. Normally I think I should be fine, but having other stresses in my life kinda makes this one feel massive even if its not that bad. Hubby thinks it would be a good idea to sell him and just pay for stud fees to use other stallions in the area. Going to sleep on it, see what I feel in the morning...


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm a bad horsey momma.....I hear "geld" and my skin crawls. I've only ever had 1 gelding here, and I had to sell him, since my stallions hated him, and he had been gelded far along in his breeding career, so mares were not safe with him in their pasture -- he would always mount them and I was afraid of abortions.


You know I'm a stallion girl myself... wouldn't be without my boys (even when Tinker went through that escape artist stage and I wanted to strangle him



) and I love running on a colt to work with but I'm also a huge fan of gelding. Let's face it most colts don't make the grade and there are far too many out there, I also hold the opinion that a stallion should be distinguished in some way before being used otherwise what's the point when there are so many proven, winning stallions out there for very fair fees?

My first horse was gelded at 7 and I do believe he had been breeding. They did it because he was a terror and yet once gelded he became a beginners horse! He was friendly with everyone in the mixed gelding/mare paddock and regularly buddied up to the youngsters. My retired appie Apache has all the markers of a late gelding, he doesn't do mixed groups that well (bit of a bully) but in with just geldings or just mares he is a gem. He ran with mares and very young foals last year, never mounted but flirted enough that they teased up for breeding really well



the foals adored him as well.

I always think the problem 'late gelders' have something wrong with them personally or the job wasn't done properly.

Now there are still some options to play with in regards to fencing additions or moving paddocks around etc but I certainly wouldn't be shying away from gelding if there is an urge to keep him and other options are proving too stressful.

I hope you guys work something out


----------



## countrymini

Thanks and yes you are bad Diane haha. I think I will put him up for sale, don't want to see him wasted as a gelding, and just see how it goes. In the meantime I will reinforce the yard he's in so he doesn't try anything silly. I really wanted this to work, but we only have limited space so options are running out. The yard he's in has pretty much no grass now and I don't mind feeding him but he can't stay in there forever. I've attached a picture for you. All the paddocks added up together are approximately 1.5 acres. The small yards back onto our house and are small. The goats in the big section have a massive tin shed roof on the ground as well as concrete blocks and wood posts lying around, which the goats love but can't put the horses in there. "Goats that need moving section" is also unsuitable for horses. We spent all the time clearing and fixing the left side for the horses not knowing about the filly's arrival.


----------



## countrymini

There are a few things that I'd thought of doing but we've just spent so much time getting it right and hubby has helped so much but he has a full time job and does beekeeping on top of that so he's flat out. And even then, Wazza wouldn't get any herd time apart from his 5min mountings. I think its just the 3 hour trips to Brisbane for the kids for treatment and keeping them in health on top of it that makes it a little bit hard to have to worry about one more stress that we didn't need to have.

*sigh* so I have decided to sell him



Hopefully Sweety gets preggas before he goes. the thing I"m trying to be happy about is Apoco D stud is literally only 5 mins down the road and one of her boys is standing to stud (has appy), and Tracey Fillicity has a lovely boy 15 mins away too. Of course they might not approve my mares, but its worth a try.


----------



## cassie

as Diane said, I'm sure you will make the right decision




here's hoping Sweety is preggers before he goes!

I'm sure you will figure it out


----------



## countrymini

The practical side of my brain has won but my heart is still not so sure. Here are some photos and a video I took of Wazza for his ad. Please let know if they are ok, or if I need to take more, different angles etc.














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvt-gd-aVgY&feature=g-upl

I think this is the best thing to do. If we get a bigger property down the track (with no close neighbours) we might be able to have a stallion again.


----------



## Wings

I think you have a fair assortment there, you can always take more if a buyer wants to see something different


----------



## countrymini

ahh the clip has gone all juttery, hmmmm


----------



## countrymini

Seems to have sorted itself out now. Can one of you experienced ladies tell me if he has an ok trot, or a lousy one. I think all horses trot cute so I can't tell the difference.

Btw, got Wazza to cover Sweety again today, me holding Sweety and Rod with the stud muffin. Sooooo much easier, why didn't anyone tell me earlier!!!!


----------



## Wings

Are some moments in that slowed down or is it just being cranky for me?

I don't like judging trot on the circle, he stumbled into a canter stride every now and again which can look messy. If you can get him in hand and have someone film you trotting him right out it might be more helpful.


----------



## countrymini

Where are you when I need you Bree! Ok so I'll redo the clip in a straight line, see if I can rope Rod into helping me.


----------



## Wings

LOL! Wish I was closer to give a hand.

Try and get him really powering forward, you'll get your best trot then.


----------



## AnnaC

I too would love to see a clip of him powering along in a straight line. In your clip above it looks as though he has a nice workman like action, but any buyers will want to see a bit more than that.

When you do the next filming (if you can get someone - Rob? - to use the camera), get a clip of him doing a decent side-on run up and then repeat it in another clip, but this time have the camera in front as he comes towards it, then let him go past and nip in behind him with the camera again to get a video of him from behind. This will not only show him moving from the side, but allow buyers to check how straight his movement is in front and behind. Hope this makes sense!!

It is such a shame that you feel that he has to be sold, but I do understand your reasons. Anyway you can try for a good home for him as a stud and if no-one that you like/feel happy with appears, you can always geld him and try again.

As far as Sweety is concerned, hopefully she is now in foal, but even if not, I doubt that you will find a good home for Wazza in the next couple of weeks, so you should have the time to catch her again if she returns in season.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Anna, you explained that perfectly. Now we just need to get Rod to film it so well that they won't see me in it - my trot might be a distraction as it isn't so elegant



.

I've priced him higher than I was going to originally, probably my sub conscience wanting to hang on to him for a bit longer, even tho its stressing me out a little bit, the little blighter!


----------



## countrymini

Some photos from today. Poor amorous Sweety is still in season, this arvo still squatting and calling to Wazza, even mounted Bindi.

The pretty girls





Bindi always trying to get the attention when I'm trying to get a shot of Sweety




Belly shot




Wazza trying to give me his best side


----------



## countrymini

It appears Sweety's cycle is finished. The next two weeks are going to take ages!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Fingers crossed for you and Sweety!!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Anna, the more fingers the better lol

Got my first spam from my Ad for Wazza. It reads as follows:

*Hi,*

*I am very keen,How i wish i could come and view him.but am currently away at the moment and i want him transported before i get back, though i will be back in couple of weeks. Due to my inability to make a bank deposit, I would be paying via PayPal which is safer for me. Kindly send me a paypal payment invoice or create an account at www.paypal.com.au if you dont have one I will make a concrete transport arrangement with my transport agent who will be coming over for transport and inspection once you receive full payment into your PayPal account.I want him for my daughter who is an experienced rider as she wants him for a trailriding and i can assure you that he will be well taken care of Also,let me know his present condition and reason for sale. I will also like you to remove the AD from the internet to avoid further inquiry as i will definitely be buying him. *

*Have a nice day.*

*Few more photos will be appreciated as well.*

*Thanks*

*Marcus*

Any ideas on a reply that will make him think I think he's for real but take him ages to read it? My hubby says to just ignore them but I like stringing them along since they think people are that stupid to actually believe them.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Sorry not really a laughing matter, but I do wonder if these people think that we are really going to believe what they have written!!

I would ignore, but a good story could be built about Wazza's ability to walk under low gowing trees/bushes etc when being trail ridden due to his small size and being ridden by the writer's experienced daughter - who must be only 4-6 years old to be light enough to ride this 'large' horse!!


----------



## countrymini

HAHA!


----------



## countrymini

My new clip for Wazza



Still choppy trot, haven't managed to rope Rod into helping me yet, too dark when he gets home. But still, had fun trying to work out windows movie maker.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree Diane, and I DO like him!!

A good video to add to the info for anyone wanting to purchase, but when you can get the help you still need to get those shots to show how straight he moves. Good luck!


----------



## Wings

Good clip to show buyers!

Trot wise he has a clean gait


----------



## countrymini

Was waiting for the neighbour to show some initiative and put up a tape their side of the fence but today whilst scooping poop (my favourite way to spend a spring morning) their horse was leaning over the fence onto our side, coughing and snotting. She also got her halter stuck in the mesh and freaked out, and pulled the mesh fencing up a bit. Because of the germs and the fence getting ruined I moved one of our tapes up and she's been staying about 50meters away now, musta got a good zap mwhahahahahahahaah!! Not her fault that she's sick tho, but I don't want my girls getting it.

Have had no interest in Wazza AT ALL. I have him listed as 'make an offer'. Does that make him sound too expensive or something?


----------



## Wings

The market is quite slow at the moment which won't help, unless your price is very low then your likely to have him for awhile.

I'd mention his price, people get very put off by 'make an offer' or 'price on enquiry' and I've only done it the once. If you list the price maybe with a 'price may be neg. but home is not' you might get a few more bites.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks for the tip. I thought that might be happening, even tho I was intending to give people the option to say what they thought was a fair price.


----------



## Wings

Yeah most people find it offputting, either they worry about offending someone with a low price or they worry about offering something too high. In general the assumption is if the price isn't listed it will be high, not always true but it seems to be the general reaction.


----------



## countrymini

Wazza this morning. Think he's putting on weight again...


----------



## countrymini

Thanks, he is cute. No biters on wanting to buy him tho, even at $500 neg.

Here's my daughter, finally out and about again.


----------



## countrymini

whoops, forgot to post photos..




and some others while we're here...


----------



## countrymini

Just noticed today when I went to feed the girls that Bindi when she did a wee winked a bit. Do the do this normally with urinating or is it ONLY a heat sign? She has be pregnant tho right, she was with Wazza from Jan to April.


----------



## Wings

I've seen a few of mine winking while they wee, or just after. i think they're just trying to clean themselves off. Should just ask for some toilet paper


----------



## AnnaC

Yep, winking after having a wee is quite normal, preggers or not - by the way I think we need a few updated pictures of Bindi (sideways on) so we can keep an eye on her progress.


----------



## countrymini

oh that is so good to know haha! And Bree, tried the toilet paper but I get so puffed running up and down to the paddock all day!.








Ok i'll got out and take some proper photos of Bindi for yous


----------



## countrymini

Photos as promised...





Looks a bit mottly in there around her teats but she only has pinto parents, any thoughts Diane?




"They're giving out free food, WHY DIDN'T ANYBODY TELL ME!!!!!!"


----------



## countrymini

Approx 263 days if settled on first cover but she was in the paddock with Wazza till April so at very latest she would be only 186 days. I was going to ask you girls what date you thought she looked more like but with poor Robin over on the other thread size obviously doesn't mean anything lol.


----------



## lexischase

Just reading through a few posts on the last couple of pages and noticed you had a horsed named Wazza! I rescued a horse back in April and only knew her registered name so we decided to call her "Pippa" a couple months later I was connected with the old owner and found out her previous barn name was Wazza! Never heard of another horse with the name so I had to share


----------



## AnnaC

Isn't it strange how unusual names can crop up sometimes!

Thanks for the updated pictures - I think that Bindi has at least a couple of months to go before she foals - will be interested to hear what others think. Sorry but cant remember if this is her first foal?

But she looks great - such a pretty mare.


----------



## Wings

You can get the patchy skin effect on pintos as well, sometimes the patches are large and sometimes small. You see the same on pinto colts and their bits.

Is Bindi confirmed in foal? Just from those photos I couldn't call it either way, if she does have something she's certainly got some work to do!


----------



## countrymini

He came to me as Wazza and it kinda suited him so it stayed lol. This will be Bindi's first foal (if there is one in there!). Haven't had it confirmed as I'm not too worried about timing if she is. When she's eating apart from the normal sort of movement from guts and muscles, her belly near her flank area sometimes 'jumps'. So I'm hoping! At earlist she would be due mid Dec.


----------



## AnnaC

Looking at the pictures again and judging her as a maiden, I would say that she is hiding something in there! The next couple of months will give you your answer.


----------



## countrymini

Anna, you always say all the right things


----------



## countrymini

Will go out and get a tail shot soon.

Its probably a bit early to pop some champaign but Sweety was due to go back into season yesterday and so far nothing! We're going camping today for a week so I was hoping she wouldn't because we wont be here to get her covered. So hoping she's pregnant!


----------



## cassie

here's hoping



can't wait for pics to see how she is looking


----------



## countrymini

Still camping at the beach, have had beautiful weather but today it was pouring rain! Still wet and cold so decided to retreat into my tent and see what all you guys are up to. Feeling a bit aprehensive about what Sweety's doing, hoping there's no squatting and squirting going on. Had a lady enquire about Wazza the other day, she's super excited to ome and meet him. They are a showing family but have only had the biggies so far and wanted to get into minis. If she does buy him she wants get him ready and start showing before this show season finishes. I was a bit apprehensive about putting him up for sale, because you never really know a buyer, but I'm really happy my first enquirer was from a showing home.


----------



## countrymini

Lady I told you guys about came and fell head of heals in love with Wazza today. I was a bit disappointed, probably hoped deep down that she wouldn't like him. Good news is that she will give him loads of love, totally spoils her horses rotten. She plans on getting him all clipped up and ready to show asap and even has his own paddock and mini stable all ready. If she lets me use her photos I'll put some up here when he's all clipped and handsome.

Back to Bindi - ARRRRGGGG!!!! Went to take some photos this arvo of the girl and she looks smaller than last pics. She has a mostly white backside so any chestnut colour is her belly or top of her left hip.









SEE!!? She hardly looks preggas. Now I have a question for you boy lovers. I only just noticed Wazza's balls a couple of months ago. I thought that he was too fat to notice them before but the lady that came to day thinks maybe they probably just dropped. Does this mean that he wasn't 'working' all that time he was with Bindi???!! Think I'm going to have to get another tester.....


----------



## Wings

Congrats on finding a new home for Wazza, BIG hugs though



It can't be easy.

Balls are tricky things, some boys carry higher then others and others are more temperature sensitive then others. If in doubt probably best to do a preg test but probably to early for that right now.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks, I need a hug, been biting hubby's head off all night. Had a glass of wine and I'm rather sedate now


----------



## countrymini

Wazza went with his new mum today, and of course I had to have a melt down in front her! He's going to a wonderful home tho and she told me she will even bring him back to me if I have a change of heart. Bindi and Sweety were a bit upset but they've calmed down now. Sigh! Now I suppose I should get back to work...


----------



## countrymini

Forgot to ad that the his new owner has offered to have my girls there any time to be serviced by him. So if his babies are beautiful I can go back for more.


----------



## AnnaC

Awwww. Good luck Wazza - it sounds as though you have found a brilliant new home!

Sending you big ((((HUGS))))


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Anna. She's going to get him ready and start showing him soon so if she gives me permission I'll show you any photos she has of him strutting his stuff. Can't wait.


----------



## countrymini

hmm Sweety acting a bit seasonish today. Last dates she was in was 14 - 20th Sept and its been 4 weeks since the 20th so the timing is out of whack to be in season again isn't it? It was when she was doing a wizzer so probably that self cleaning thing again and me being paranoid. I'll keep an eye out for any non wee winking.


----------



## countrymini

I asked permission to share this with you and its all fine. Wazza all clipped out. She's going to start showing him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jade10

Aww he looks so handsome




love his spotty bum!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he looks great. Wishing her good luck with the shows.


----------



## countrymini

Yes he does look rather dashing and the new owner is so happy with him.

Totally off subject now but when I first purchased Indi (chestnut tobiano) I thought her hooves looked very odd. Quite flared and triangular in shape. I had asked her owner at the time if she'd ever foundered and the answer was no. Her odd shapped hooves got me curious so I've been doing loads of reading ever since. I definately know now that she had laminitis when I purchased her but I know the previous owner wasn't lying, because if she was anything like me untill i researched it I thought they had to be lame to have it. Now her front hoof slopes from the coronary band for about an inch at the correct angle then flares to the toe. So in another 6 or so months she should have nice little hooves again.


----------



## Wings

Nice to see all his spots exposed!


----------



## countrymini

Hi all, got some updated photos of Bindi. We finally got some rain last night and the girls decided to make the most of the mud, as usual, so they're completely grotty.

I worked out on the foal calculator that Bindi would be at earliest 288 days or at latest 196 days today.






Have been trotting Sweety and she has lost a bit of chub around the ends and neck, but that gut.... any ideas on exercises to get that tight? lol


----------



## Wings

Hard work, soaked hay and make sure worming is up to date and diet needs (often protein) are being met. But every horse is different and some are more inclined to be 'gutty' then others. Then you get some broodmares who don't bounce back from the stretch (my poor Fantasy for one!)


----------



## countrymini

I give them oaten chaff, and wet it well before I give it to them but didn't think to let it soak. they're also on daily suppliments (Kohnke's own cell provide) that has minimum crude protien 12.5%. Is that enough?


----------



## Wings

You'll need the feed experts in here for that





But personally I don't like oaten chaff, I prefer straight oats and I mix with lucerne chaff. Oats and lucerne are the perfect combination as they balance each other out. I feed a vitamin supplement and mitavite breeda on top of that.

Problem with working them is, even if they are a bit on the fat side, you need to put good feed back in otherwise they never get that perfect athletic look.


----------



## countrymini

How much lucerne chaff do you give a day? And what about oaten and lucerne chaff that is already mixed? I'm just freaked about foundering lol


----------



## Wings

I know the feeling! Right now most of mine are on nothing because even though it looks like there is little grass it's growing so quickly and is so rich!

On the founder front remember that a decent workout 3 times a week can really help avoid potential founder.

Chaff to me is a bit of a 'nothing' feed, if I didn't grow my own hay I'd actually be feeding lucerne hay instead of chaff but I need the lucerne to balance things out. But that's why I like my whole oats as opposed to oaten chaff.

Bit of info on oats from the two people who help me with all my feeding!



> Oats are the lowest energy of all grain
> Oats have the same energy content of wheat byproducts which full most commercial pellets ie 1 kilo of most pellets is equal to one kilo of oats
> 
> Oats do not have the issues with binding calcium that bran does
> 
> Oats are extremely high in B group vitamins and tryptophan (both of which are found in commercial calming pastes)
> 
> Oats are considered a "nervine" for this reason (in that in the correct dose will actually calm your horse)
> 
> Oats have been a 90% digestion rate, compared to around 30% of other grains meaning they are more suitable to most horses
> 
> Oats are around 13% protien, which is an excellent level for youngsters, horses in work, and elderly horses
> 
> Oats hulls are an excellent source of fibre
> 
> Oats are slightly unbalanced with regards to cal/phos (not as bad as bran though), so this must be taken into consideration (Wings in: this is why the lucerne is an important component!)
> 
> Oats contain trace amounts of MSM





> Oats contain more soluble fiber than any other grain, resulting in slower digestion and an extended sensation of fullness
> Oat protein is nearly equivalent in quality to soy protein
> 
> Oats lack many of the prolamines found in wheat (Prolamins are a group of plant storage proteins and the major cause of caeliac disease in people)
> 
> Oats after corn (maize) have the highest lipid content of any cereal - Lipids are a broad group of naturally-occurring molecules which includes fats, waxes, sterols, fat-soluble vitamins (such as vitamins A, D, E and K) etc
> 
> In humans, oats lower cholesterol, help reduce heart disease, and contain Antioxidant compounds unique to oats, called avenanthramides which help prevent free radicals and are especially helpful for heart disease prevention. So guess they would benifit a horse in similar ways?
> 
> Raw oats provide silica - All creatures–insects, plants and humans–need silica for structure to stand upright, and for stronger bones, smooth skin, shiny hair and beautiful nails/hoofs.




Can you tell we love our oats?





I'm trying to find my weight guide for my feeding to give you exact numbers but it seems to be hiding, right now Fantasy has a biscuit of grass hay, half a scoop of lucerne, 1 cup of oats, 1 cup of Breeda, vitamin supp. During winter the other broodmares where getting this twice a day and larger portions. Spesh is getting the same but he is about to start working some of his off. I very much go by the grass growth and current condition and tweak as we go.


----------



## AnnaC

I find that any mare who has had a foal will keep her 'foal' tummy - not as huge as when she was close to expecting of course but most will always have tummy of some size because things have spread! Once I decide that a mare is going to become a brood mare then she is allowed to relax into her new life - even if I dont intend to breed from her on a regular basis. This doesn't mean that she cant go out for walkies to give her some extra interest etc, but I dont think I would be looking to work her to try to reduce her tummy size.

I cant advise as to feeding as I'm in the UK plus the fact that all mine live out at grass 24/7 in a herd basis (some 38 of them at the moment - all different ages from a year to 28), but if I was needing to feed them then in the early stages of pegnancy I would look at normal maintainance feed, plus free choice vitamins and minerals/salt and plenty of grass or forage of some kind. If they have grass to nibble at regularly then no problem. but if mostly on a dry lot then I dont think I would be including chaff in their feed - can be eaten up too quickly - but would be putting small piles of hay all over their dry lot space so that they move around while 'grazing' to replicate their natural eating habits as much as possible.

Hope this makes sense - been very busy today and am having trouble getting my brain to work efficiently! LOL!!


----------



## countrymini

Think i've been converted to the oat way of life lol. And Anna you made perfect sense. Thanks all


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> *Think i've been converted to the oat way of life lol*. And Anna you made perfect sense. Thanks all


Did I mention it's also cheaper then using premixes?

This message has been brought to you by the Society of Oats are Awesome Why Aren't You Using Them? 





Like Anna I don't work the broodmares unless there is a health reason, like founder risk, too fat etc.


----------



## countrymini

Since you know the SOAWAYUT, can you get me some really really cheap?





I was only worried about foundering but half a scoop of Lucerne can't hurt if you're not having problems.


----------



## countrymini

Forgot to ask, whole oats or rolled oats?


----------



## Wings

I go for whole oats everytime


----------



## countrymini

Could be just me but I thought Bindi looked bigger today.




Talking about big, I am going to get some oats and lucerne chaff tomorrow for this girl but should I be worried about the size of her tummy? Coz I am lol If this is a completely normal healthy look please let me know. She's on the exact same food as Bindi and Bindi is struggling to look pregnant.


----------



## Wings

Really depends on the horse. Drifter is easily fatter then that, but his 'comfort weight' always has him rounder then a lot of the other horses. Lyric is way smaller then that, but she's a scrawny yearling who has been brought up for extra feed.

I find it really hard to comment on weight of other horses, especially the shorties as they can be so very different.


----------



## countrymini

Maybe she's just 'big boned' then lol.

Was due to come back into season this week again but isn't showing any obvious signs so hopefully we will have a little wazza this time next year!


----------



## Wings

LOL! maybe





Fingers crossed that she doesn't come in.

If you are concerned about weight I find the better signs are along the spine and the crest of the neck. Those work for under or overweight as well



Example, as long as Drifter doesn't have a gutter along his spine and his neck doesn't feel solid then he is usually fine. Belle had both of these and I'm still shifting it off her


----------



## countrymini

thanks, will go and have a look at the other bits


----------



## countrymini

Sweety and Bindi would just like to pass on a big thank you to Aunty Bree, oats are indeed super yummi! So yummi that Sweety decided to raid Bindi's serving as well. Look at those ears, so nasty!








Had a feel of sweety and her back and neck feel fine. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Jade10

Haha nothing sweet about her in this pic



hehe kidding. She doesnt look fat to me but then again mine are real chunkies they have muzzles and everything lol


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, she doesn't look too bad from the side, just from the back end haha


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Naughty girl - not a nice way to talk to your friend!

Fingers crossed she is holding to Wazza.


----------



## Wings

Another convert



:ThumbUp I'm glad they liked it!


----------



## countrymini

Need to add another word to my horsey vocab. What does 'typey' or 'type' mean when talking about a foal? I'm assuming its to do with the way it looks but would love to know what exactly its refering too.


----------



## countrymini

Somehow I think you're being biased Diane



Here's a guess, does it mean they look more like a big horse shape?


----------



## countrymini

Thats ok, I'll forgive you as I'm becoming rather obsessed with spots as well.


----------



## Wings

As Diane says, typey is a foal that reflects the things we want in our full grown horses. So refined/dishy face, curvy/tippy ears, long legs, horse proportions etc and all of these can be seen in foals. I'm bad at words with these things so I'll use my own foals to explain





NOT what you would call typey!




Sure he is is the first 24 hours, but his head is chunky his neck is short and he generally screams out "cute!" rather then "refined."

Now not being typey doesn't mean bad, as you've all seen as a 2yr old Derby is a well conformed, balanced horse with a nice neck but still the chunky face.

What I WOULD call typey




So as to be fair to Derby I think Tilly and him would be very close in age, only an hour out or so. But look at the difference! She looks like a ballet dancer on those legs and look at that dishy face! She's a bit taller then Derby so another comparison could be....




This should be another day 1 photo although Sterling has a few hours on Derby and Tilly in the above shots. Size wise he'd be right with his half brother Derby up there. But look at the difference in the face! Beautiful and dishy, cute ears with those bright, big eyes. Look at the length of leg and neck, much more 'horsey' or 'typey' then his half brother.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks for the pics, I can see what you mean now.


----------



## AnnaC

Great pictures Bree - shows the typey sort very well.


----------



## Wings

Glad they were helpful... although I felt guilty and had to go stuff Derby full of carrots to make up for using him as the 'bad example'



:rofl

Although it would make up for him tipping that bucket of molasses over in the tackroom......


----------



## countrymini

Poor Derby lol. Wazza had the same shortish neck in his foal photos and chunky head too altho his legs were slightly longer. The girls have longer necks so they might put it on his babies.

I found that foal colour predictor and if I filled it out correctly this is what my girls might have. I noticed there wasn't an appaloosa choice so will have to be a wait and see. Wazza is registered as a dun but not having any dun parents, and I couldn't see any stripes on his legs in the clipped photo, I've put him as a buckskin in the calculator

For Bindi

12.50% - 
​
*Palomino Tobiano *

12.50% - 
​
*Palomino *

12.50% - 
​
*Chestnut Tobiano *

12.50% - 
​
*Chestnut *

10.94% - 
​
*Buckskin Tobiano *

10.94% - 
​
*Buckskin *

10.94% - 
​
*Bay Tobiano *

10.94% - 
​
*Bay *

1.56% - 
​
*Smoky Black Tobiano *

1.56% - 
​
*Smoky Black *

1.56% - 
​
*Black Tobiano *

1.56% - 
​
*Black *

For Sweety I wasn't sure what to put for her colour in the calculator. She's registered as a brown pintaloosa. Here's some photos of her clipped on my site: http://ridgesminiatu....com/mares.html On her rego her dam is black pinto and sire is 'brown' but since that isn't a colour would he actually be smokey black? He looks like chocolate. Could Sweety actually be black but a black varnish pintaloosa? Might need your brains Diane 

So going with her being black, and I've put her as tobiano altho I'm not sure that is what she is as the white doesn't overlap like Bindy's, her foal colours could be:

18.75% - 
​
*Buckskin Tobiano *

18.75% - 
​
*Buckskin *

18.75% - 
​
*Bay Tobiano *

18.75% - 
​
*Bay *

6.25% - 
​
*Smoky Black Tobiano *

6.25% - 
​
*Smoky Black *

6.25% - 
​
*Black Tobiano *

6.25% - 
​
*Black *


----------



## countrymini

Hey Diane did you see the photo of clipped Wazza? I posted it on page 20 about halfway down.

Here's baby Sweety




Then at about 2 years










Then these from this year. No summer shots yet.


----------



## AnnaC

She certainly is an interesting colour - how annoying that we will have to wait almost another year to see what she and Wazza manage to produce for us!


----------



## countrymini

I know!






But I'm assuming when Bindi finally gets bit and starts baging up that I will learn patience as when the other horses on here start bagging ever day seems like a two week wait


----------



## Wings

I reckon she's black based. Possibly with varnish to get that roaning





I have two registered as 'brown' one is Dreamy who I think I'll colour test to know whats he is because I think Thor is the same. The other is Jilla, I wish I'd taken the time to have her tested but I need her rego'd in time to go on a stallion report so I just went with what her old owners called her.


----------



## countrymini

It'll be interesting to see what she looks like when all her winter coat is gone in a few months, but already her pinto markings on her body are lighter than the photos from April. I forgot to show you this photo of her, also in April, when I first brought her home and it was pouring rain and she was completely soaked.


----------



## countrymini

Well she looked white and fluffy when she was dry but this colour when she was wet. So there must be that colour closer to her skin lol


----------



## AnnaC

She reminds me of my old girl Petal who has looked solid white (and I mean white) since I got her as a 4 year old. Imagine my suprise when her summer coat arrived and in the rain she was suddenly half white and half 'pink' roan! And this roan never faded - even last summer at the age of 23 the roan was still there when she was soaking wet.


----------



## countrymini

"Horse changes colour when wet" - good for marketing






Bit of a downpour today and Bindi's fur was sitting down so I got some more clearer photos of her tummy. Had some tummy movement during feeding today, lots of big kicks. Got hubby to have a look and explained the normal rhythmic breathing and muscles movements she normally has, then "see that?!" every time there was a major jolt. He saw them too, so there has to be a baby!!!





And here's Sweety. Not sure how quick the protien from the oats and lucerne would take to kick in but its been just over a week and her tummy is looking a LOT better.





(and Diane she's been rolling in the mud, I'm not trying to do your head in with another colour sweety can appear to be



)


----------



## AnnaC

Hooray for Bindi!




:ThumbUp

Can you remind me as to when you think she might be due - sorry I've forgotten, never was any good at remembering dates!!


----------



## countrymini

She was with Wazza from January 2012 through to April. She's not very big tho so maybe we might have to wait till March lol


----------



## AnnaC

Never mind, at least you have the proof that she's cooking a small bubba in there!


----------



## countrymini

Just realised if theres only a few months left till Bindi pops, I'd better get my foaling kit organised. Can someone give me their list that covers everthing you'd need. We have a kit for the goats, but I'm assuming there might be different things needed for the minis. Thanks


----------



## Wings

Off the top of my head (so I might miss something)

My kit has:

Bottle of pre diluted vetadine for washing hands

Bottle of vet lube in case I have to go in

Can of cetrigen for spraying the stump

Heavy duty peg for clamping the cord if I need to cut

Scissors for cutting (ALWAYS clean and always sprayed with cetrigen just in case)

Sharp clean knife in case I can't tear the bag

Many towels for wrapping the placenta and rubbing baby down if needed (didn't bother this year and left it to the mum's)

Extra torches

Up in the shed I have foal rugs, more towels, painkillers, wormer. I have a stable ready, or all the stuff needed to make it ready on hand. Next season I'm hooking my phone up to a bluetooth so I don't need a hand free to call for help.

Clothing wise I mostly wear singlets and a vest, only one jacket with sleeves and it isn't zipped up. I can strip very quickly to go in if I have to!


----------



## countrymini

ha, I'd never heard of cetrigen spray. Hubby gets a small cup of betadine and holds it up under the goats belly to soak the stump. Wel actually he gets me to do it coz he's always at work when their born. If only I'd known lol. Thanks for the info, will start to pack a box full of goodies (exciting!!)


----------



## Wings

My kit is very much set up for solo foaling, so fussing about with iodine dips is sooo not the way I want to go!



Cetrigen is WAY easier and if I ever run out I have more stocked in my first aid kit.


----------



## countrymini

After seeing the great shots of Cocoa I decided I'd better start taking shots of Bindi so I can see progress as she gets further along. These are from today and there is tummy finally starting to poke out the sides in the bum shot!! From her dates with Wazza she is between 305 and 213 days in foal.





Getting a bit fatter




Nothing of interest from the back. She was in a bit of a mood this arvo so I didn't lift her tail for a hoohah shot.




Her udder is still not doing anything but the part i've marked looked different to normal. Haven't looked for a while but this bit looked rounder? Might be just that I can see it now her fur has shed a bit.


----------



## countrymini

some photos from our house today


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo goat people!! I LOVE goat people!!





How many do you have - would love more info about them please.


----------



## countrymini

They are our Boer goats. Bred for meat but we haven't had the chance to try it yet as the kids get so attached to the babies lol. We've sold most from the last kidding but those two in our photo are staying as they are just too beautiful. Queenie is the little lady on the left and Superman is a little buck on the right. We thought his mum was going to have triplets for sure, she was so big. But then he came out, bigger than our 4 week old girl. We had a few at the start of the year but sold a few does and kids, so now we have our big buck, three does and the two littlies in the picture.


----------



## countrymini

How long is a MAIDEN mare capable of hiding her tummy for? Or what was the latest month any of your maiden girls started hanging out the sides? MUST INCLUDE PICTURES


----------



## countrymini

... ok, so you don't have to include pictures


----------



## Wings

Never had a maiden here yet so can't help 

But I find the maidens are no more likely or not likely to play tricks on you then a more experienced broodmare, it's just we have nothing to compare them to (no previous pregnancy) to have a feel for their typical pattern. They also haven't been 'pre-stretched' in certain areas so don't seem to show quite as strongly.


----------



## countrymini

haha ok. Bindi is starting to look like she's getting bigger when looking from the side (belly and earth distance shrinking), but not when you look standing at her tail. I read on the internet (yes not reliable I know lol) that you can start to see baby moving around 7mths. Since I can see that with Bindi do you reckon she looks about far?


----------



## Wings

I won't even hazard to answer that... Remember that Fantasy looked ready to go 3 or 4 months before she foaled!




:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Well as soon as I wrote that I realised it was a dumb question



. Never again will I NOT know the EXACT hour a mare was covered!!!!


----------



## countrymini

:rofl





Bit of a midnight slap and tickle you reckon. Well if we ever move to a bigger property and I get another man for the girls (please, please) I will probably let them have private quality time together. I'll just be keeping records of what dates they're going into season.


----------



## Wings

I knew a stallion who would only serve in the dark



:rofl And another one who would never do the deed if he could see people!


----------



## countrymini

Keeps the kids who love watching the horses innocent I guess


----------



## countrymini

haha lucky the mare wanted the attention!

What is the shortest stallion could you put with 34" mares? We might not move for years but I'm going to start looking now so I've got ages to find exactly what I want.


----------



## AnnaC

Both my two boys who are 30" (British) 29" US, have happily and successfully covered mares up to 38" when left to their own devices (lots of small hills and slopes in the fields or helpfully squatting mares!). Dragon who is 30/29" as well, is inclind to give up if things dont work out his way from the start, so we find slopes or dig holes for the girls for him and cover in hand. We actually do all our covering in hand now, so do dig holes for the girls to save any strain on the two boys who are getting on in years now.


----------



## Wings

I've always said as long as they can reach



:rofl

Although that's where hand serving helps as you can place them on hills and such.


----------



## countrymini

haha ok. Poor boys.

I decided to stop looking at Bindi's tummy. Its like watching the kettle boil!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! And we all know that a watched pot never boils!!!

I often used to 'ignore' tummies at this stage of the game - it can be really suprising how much they change after 4 or 5 days of pretending to be blind!!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## countrymini

Totally random and none of my business but there's some mares up the road from us and their beautiful buckskin foaled a cute little cremello a few weeks back and now their black mare is starting to get that 'v' shape happening. Was kinda a smooth v for the last week but today it looked like it could almost poke your eye out, so hopefully a foal soon? They are normal size horses but I'm assuming the positioning would be the same.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes that V look would be the same - how exciting, hope all goes smoothly for the mare.


----------



## countrymini

Wazza's new mum just told me she took him to the AMHS Golden Buckle last month and was up against national champions but managed to come 3rd in the stallion class!


----------



## AnnaC

That's our boy!! Brilliant!!


----------



## countrymini

I have a photo of him but she said it was for my eyes only. He's standing in the most upright beautiful stance but he's also a litlle bit, um, excited about the other horses.



She said she was trying to get him to put it away all day and was so embarressed lol


----------



## countrymini

Hey, what do you guys reckon? Please be brutally honest This is the first one I've ever made but I have tough skin so let me know if it needs adjustments. Bindi thought it was edible so she got shooed off.









Also, now that I've had it on Sweety for two seconds to see if it sat ok can I still sell it as brand new or second hand?


----------



## Jade10

Wow you did a heaps good job, i want to make my own but looks way to hard for me lol


----------



## countrymini

aw thanks. It wasn't actually as hard as I'd thought.


----------



## Wings

Not a bad job! You've got it tied a bit tight though


----------



## countrymini

Yeah I can see that now haha. I wasn't exactly sure where they were supposed to sit.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! It's fantastic!! Well done you.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks all



Looks like ebayers will have to miss out on that kinky string bikini


----------



## Wings

What a loss!



:rofl Perhaps your next project?


----------



## countrymini

How long have those like buttons been there?


----------



## Wings

Only just seen them this morning... but I wasn't really paying enough attention yesterday


----------



## countrymini

My photos never seem to capture it BUT she IS getting rounder, even hubby is noticing (which really, is saying something!!)

Still nudda in the udder


----------



## AnnaC

Ok, can you give an update to this senior person with a small brain please - how many days is Bindi now and has she foaled before?

If she is a maiden and at approx 300 days, then, yes I would say that she could be on track for a foal in, say 6 weeks?? This would also mean that you probably wouldn't be seeing any decent udder development for another 2 to 3 weeks.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## countrymini

Just for you Anna





She is a maiden and going off the months she was with Wazza (jan to apr) she's between 323 and 231 days. But looking at her progress I think we can safetly say she didn't fall in her first heat cycle. Which would really make her between 292 and 231 days.

And just another behind shot coz i'm so stoked she's poking out the sides haha


----------



## chandab

countrymini said:


> Also, now that I've had it on Sweety for two seconds to see if it sat ok can I still sell it as brand new or second hand?


As long as its clean, I'd say sell it as new since it was just tried on for photos.


----------



## countrymini

thanks


----------



## cassie

Bindi is looking good.... though still has to get a fair bit fatter in my opinion lol my Penny is fatter then that and she isn't pregnant



LOL.

can't wait to see what she has though! very exciting!


----------



## countrymini

lol, I know, same when she's next to Sweety. Wait till Sweety is in full blown pregnancy, she is going to be a wide one!


----------



## AnnaC

Cheers - thanks for the info. Soooooooo we forget December and think about Jan/Feb or even early March!! I'm guessing end of January.


----------



## countrymini

Baby was super hypo every time I checked Bindi today. Does that mean I have a hypo foal to look forward to?! Also got to feel a foot or other lump today, poor Bindi's side was poking out a bit weirdly and when i felt against it it was hard then moved away, sooo cute!


----------



## countrymini

I promise not to post any more photos for a couple of weeks  She loved me to bits today, I had to jump the fence to escape!


----------



## countrymini

Ok, promise is broken (for now) Di, I had a size question

This is Bindi on 3rd Dec




This is her today




Should I start applying bio oil to stop the stretchmarks, I don't want her to be inscecure if she's ever around a stud again





And her udders have changed. Not impressively BUT the skin around the nipples doesn't look like empty balloon rubber anymore.


----------



## countrymini

Was going through some old photos and found this one of our cow Moomoo (kids are responsible for THAT name!) We bought him from a dairy farm, he was so tiny and had just been taken off his mum because he was a 'he'. We bottle fed him he grew up with the goats and totally thought he was one. Our big buck never picked on him even tho Moomoo would always push him out of a nap to do some more head pushing lol


----------



## AnnaC

Moomoo!! (kids LOL!!) Great picture though.


----------



## Wings

Might have to ask Fantasy what she uses on stretch marks if she grows at this rate


----------



## countrymini

Any beauty tips for Fantasy would be great





Whats the difference between a palouse and an appy? I saw a picture of a mare that could be Sweety's twin sister, apart from the lack of pinto markings, and she is advertised as a palouse.


----------



## countrymini

Or maybe they're not as knowledgeable in colour as they think they are lol. Anyways, I feel smarter now that I know





Sweety's non white pinto parts are slowly getting darker as her winter coat sheds but it looks a lot like salt and pepper. Is that what a greying gene does? If you part the hairs her skin is black.








And another colour question. Bindi is a chestnut tobi but is this roaning?




(oh and just one of the baby since I was down there ha)


----------



## Jade10

With Bindi i think its Sabino roaning (just like my mini Amigo) and her white face marking is also caused by Sabino



So my guess is that Bindi is a chestnut tobiano/sabino.

Heres a pic of Amigos 'roaning'


----------



## countrymini

Awesome! I was wondering about that other day, someone was talking about white marking on the face being a sabino trait, and I thought of Bindi but then forgot lol.


----------



## countrymini

I noticed today the Bindi has bum cheeks. Should I lay off the feed a bit or is this 'ok fat' for an almost due mare?

(forgive me Bindi)


----------



## countrymini

Btw, it doesn't look that bad when she's standing.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Di, that would explain it



The other day she started looking like she was losing a bit of weight. Even in the photo you can see her back bone a little which was what made me up her feed a bit. Then when I saw her lying down I was a bit confused lol.


----------



## kehranc

countrymini said:


> Its confirmed: Sweety is NOT pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was a 99.99999999999% chance that she wasn't but still a bit disappointed. Oh well.
> 
> Wazza will be thrilled when I tell him he can visit her in a week for a bit of a slap and tickle.


Well I would have thought she was definitely pregnant looking at photo from SEpt 6... Oh begger



... tells I am a beginner ..lol


----------



## countrymini

I know!, she is one chunky lady. She is now hopefully in foal to a little appy so i'll have to get her tested to confirm it. I'll probably have a whale on my hands next sept!


----------



## kehranc

hahahahaha very true...Have you much experience with pregnant minis ?


----------



## countrymini

nope, first timer (can't you tell



)


----------



## countrymini

Yesterday arvo Bindi started randomly yelling out to nobody in particular. She's been doing it on and off today and not even looking around when she does it. Does anybody elses mare's do this or has Bindi developed an alter ego?

This is from today


----------



## AnnaC

Why would you think that any of us have any idea what goes on in a mare's mind on the run up to giving birth??????????

She's looking great by the way.


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Palouse is an OLD name for Appaloosas. The Nez Perce people (Native American Indians) of what today is the United States Pacific Northwest developed the original American breed. Appaloosas were once referred to by settlers to the region as the "Palouse horse", possibly after the Palouse River, which ran through the heart of Nez Perce country. Gradually, the name evolved into "Appaloosa".
> 
> *So, someone is trying to be "coy" -- sounds like a marketing ploy to me!*


Actually my guess is the person is conforming to the phrasing held by most spotted breeders over here and the spotted group where anything psotted under a certain height is called a Palouse rather then an Appaloosa, they reserve that for the actual breed.

Us mini people regularly make them tear their hair out by not conforming



:rofl

I always try to refer to my spotted Heinz Pony as a Palouse but leave the minis as appies since that's what the breed as a whole tends to call them.


----------



## countrymini

Weekly udder update:

I think if you stare at it for ages you can imagine that it might be slightly bigger than last time but I don't think it is



Didn't get a hooha shot, she was too grumpy, didn't want me touching anywhere around her rump.


----------



## kehranc

how is her udder going today and how is she progressing? ... Still a bit grumpy ?


----------



## countrymini

Her tummy is slightly lower and rounder, nothing to rave about but at least its still growing.

Nothing happening with her udder. I'm trying not to get too impatient as this could very likely drag out till March


----------



## countrymini

Photos of the fat, udderless one today





And my sweetness (also fat and udderless)


----------



## Jade10

I love the first picture




with her tummy sticking out the sides


----------



## kehranc

She is soooooo cute I am sure it wont be much longer bfore she gets those udders going


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, I love pregnant tummies.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she's such a pretty girl - if udderless one!!


----------



## jessj

So pretty! It looks like her and my Izzie are on the same track.


----------



## countrymini

Looks like it lol. Is this her first foal with at your place?


----------



## Wings

Bindi's looking a bit lopsided in that pic!


----------



## countrymini

Is lopsided good?


----------



## countrymini

oh good!


----------



## jessj

countrymini said:


> Looks like it lol. Is this her first foal with at your place?


 The first for me, but she came to with me with her yearling colt(now 2yrs old and sold to a great home)


----------



## countrymini

Took some photos tonight again, udder look smaller tonight, bit like a sultana. I noticed there were a lot of white dots, like sand, around her teats yesterday but there's not as many tonight. I'm assuming this is all good, normal happenings.


----------



## countrymini

Ok, me being an annoying worrier again. This morning Bindi is sunken in around her flank, point of hip area. Is this just a pregnancy change or is she not getting enough food? She still wont let me touch her back end so can't take photos from there.


----------



## countrymini

,,,,,,,, anybody?


----------



## Jade10

well she doesnt look overly skinny to me, my guess would be that the baby has just moved position, see if you can feel her ribs


----------



## countrymini

ok, will have a feel. thanks


----------



## countrymini

Just went and fed the ladies, Bindi's back and ribs feel fine. She's changed again, and her belly from the back looks like what it did a month ago











Baby is still alive and kicking, so thats something to be happy about.


----------



## Jade10

How far along is she? i keep forgetting lol


----------



## countrymini

Exposed from Jan - April this year. So anytime now till March she should have it.


----------



## Jade10

ok so possibly still quite a while to go or maybe not lol, im going to start a guessing game, i choose the 19th of February for her to foal


----------



## countrymini

I'm guessing 25th Jan. More wishful thinking than a guess lol


----------



## Jade10

i thought i would guess somewhere in the middle lol


----------



## countrymini

Probably a good idea. Love that photo of Amigo btw


----------



## jessj

Izzie's udder has started, so I am going to predict that Bindi's will soon as well and that she will foal on February 6th. (My dad Ronald and Ronald Raegan's b'day!) Come on Bindi!


----------



## countrymini

Just to make it more interesting, Í'm going to predict a Bay Tobiano filly


----------



## Jade10

Alright I'm going to guess a chestnut pintaloosa filly


----------



## countrymini

Whoops, forgot about the spots haha


----------



## countrymini

Finally got grumps to let me have a peek at her hoohar. Her udder from this angle is even more dismal and for my effort I was rewarded with 5 seconds of gas.


----------



## countrymini

Bindy's tail is still a bit resistant this morning but either side of her bottom has gone all squishy yay!

Not sure how to read her hoohar, I know its supposed to go elongated before she's all ready but I'm not sure what that looks like. Here it is again this morning. Puckered and a bit of pink showing. Udder looks slightly more interesting today.


----------



## countrymini

Just made a comparison of loosening tail head muscles....


----------



## countrymini

Bindi today


----------



## countrymini

Bindi was in her shelter today acting aggitated and pawing the ground. Is this like nesting?


----------



## kehranc

Woohooo I have heard stories about that and some people say that it could be a sign ...hahaha.. but remember dont take this as gospel as I am a Learner at this ...hahahahahaha Good luck I hope so and keep us all posted


----------



## countrymini

Oh goodie haha. Our goats sometimes do it but its one of those things they do the day they go into labour or also a month before lol. She's a grumpy poo this arvo again, jumping and squealing when I try to go near her rear end. Maybe I'm not being dignified enough about it


----------



## kehranc

hahahahaaha I think all of these minis have had enough of us trying to play with their rear ends and take photos of them ...lol...are you sure she has a month to go ???... Yeah my goats also stomp the ground the day they go into labour too.. But generally when my goats start they finish Unlike Miss Molly !!!!


----------



## countrymini

Too funny!!

She could hold off for another month, or even longer. She was with the stud for 4 months so the options are endless untill she shows some serious getting close signs, like belly dropping or even an UDDER WOULD BE NICE BINDI!!!!


----------



## countrymini

As already mentioned (probably too much



) no udders but some other odd behaviours changes today, apart from the digging. She kept stopping mid graze and would look up and stare for minutes on end. Tail is a bit busy as well while she's standing there.


----------



## countrymini

Can mare's have milk without having fuller udders? Bindi today has dried yellow stuff all in her teats. Her udders are about the same but the bulge between her tummy and udder is bigger, can see it when she's walking around. I'm not going to try to see if there's milk, I'd be told in no uncertain terms that that is not allowed. Anyone seen the dried stuff before??


----------



## JAX

hmmmm could she have found some taller flowers to rub on ?? LOL To me it does not resemble any milk that my mares ever made. one of mine did have green all over hers one time but I realized that she had eaten some grass and then must have had a itchy boobie cause she left green slobblers all over them!! Yuck!!


----------



## countrymini

No flowers that tall unless she's been squat dragging like a dog





I just showed hubby the photos and he goes, "yeah the goats get that when they're getting closer to kidding, its dried colostrum". So I'll just assume its just part of the progress or the kids have been feeding her bananas and she's had an itch there lol

I never noticed how tiny your foal is in your profile pic Jax. So cute!


----------



## AnnaC

Your hubby is half right! It is not colostrum, just a secretion of the substance that is in the udders at this stage - I think it looks like the stuff you can get in the corner of your eyes sometimes after a night's sleep!

Also, I wouldn't be trying to get 'milk' from the udders until they are at least around half full (we never try for milk at all) as the 'pulling' on empty teats/milk bag can cause damage to the delicate internal workings - can break small blood vessels, quite apart from the fact that it will be uncomfortable for the mare.

Bindi is looking great an progressing just as she should.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks, now I am knowledgeable enough to tell him I know more than him




I wasn't going to try to get milk out of her at all either, now or later. She doesn't like it, hopefully she wont mind her baby trying.


----------



## jessj

This is a pic of Izzie's udder in late october....yellow spots on teats and giant bulge in front of udder. Is that what it looks like?


----------



## JAX

countrymini said:


> I never noticed how tiny your foal is in your profile pic Jax. So cute!


Thanks yeah hes a little one alright. I decided I wanted taller more all around minis that year... so I bred my two tallest mares, 35" and 34". I got a nice tall filly first and then this cat sized lil fart who would choke avery time he tried to nurse, vet said he was just so small that he was having to nurse at the wrong angle!!! Mama red/white 34", daddy Black/white 32", I got a 25" (at 3 years old) solid bay colt. He is my Indy boy and I love him dearly. I have finally sent him off to the trainers to see if they can make anything of him because here he is just spoiled rotten!!


----------



## countrymini

jessj said:


> This is a pic of Izzie's udder in late october....yellow spots on teats and giant bulge in front of udder. Is that what it looks like?


Slightly more gooby than that but looks like the same stuff. And that was October was it? *sigh* patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue.....


----------



## jessj

Awww...I'm sorry! I should have added that they pretty much looked like that right up until her udder started developing...last week! Maybe sooner than you think! We will both be "seeing spots" soon!


----------



## countrymini

JAX said:


> Thanks yeah hes a little one alright. I decided I wanted taller more all around minis that year... so I bred my two tallest mares, 35" and 34". I got a nice tall filly first and then this cat sized lil fart who would choke avery time he tried to nurse, vet said he was just so small that he was having to nurse at the wrong angle!!! Mama red/white 34", daddy Black/white 32", I got a 25" (at 3 years old) solid bay colt. He is my Indy boy and I love him dearly. I have finally sent him off to the trainers to see if they can make anything of him because here he is just spoiled rotten!!


Too funny. Have you got a recent photo of him you can share?



jessj said:


> Awww...I'm sorry! I should have added that they pretty much looked like that right up until her udder started developing...last week! Maybe sooner than you think! We will both be "seeing spots" soon!


Phew! lol


----------



## JAX

countrymini said:


> Too funny. Have you got a recent photo of him you can share?


I will try this but not sure how big they will come out as... Here he is about 4 months ago before he went to trainer.







And they just sent me this of my fuzzy boy, sorry about the quality i just snapped a pic of the pic they sent with my camera.




LOL Obviously didnt work right! That was supposed to be the first one only...


----------



## JAX

Hmmmm... now it is telling me "Error You aren't permitted to upload this kind of file". UGH I dont know how I mess these up!!


----------



## Bonny

He is so cute Jax!!


----------



## JAX

LOL well here is what the trainer sent me for Christmas...




I adore that little fuzz ball.

"He is so cute Jax!!" Thank You


----------



## kehranc

Awwww he is super cute !!!!!


----------



## countrymini

He is beautiful Jax, can't believe you've been keeping that photo all to yourself! A very rich Bay


----------



## countrymini

Naughty baby was giving Bindi a hard time today at feeding. She kept shifting her weight while it kept moving.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww what a cute little fella - beautiful colour too!!

Sorry that Bindi's baby is giving her such a hard time, bless her.


----------



## JAX

Thanks guys yeah hes kinda special to me, I wasnt expecting so tiny but hes such a little ham that I cant help but smile.

Come on Bindi your mama is ready to enjoy a sweet new healthy foal, and so are we !!


----------



## countrymini

Is this worth getting excited about?





First pic was taken on 19th Dec (week ago) and second one today. Udder is definitely bigger but not the same kind of 'big' change your girls all get when they start to grow. So does this really count as her udder getting bigger?


----------



## jessj

I vote yes....Come on Bindi let's get this party started!


----------



## countrymini

haha


----------



## AnnaC

Yep - she's on the move!!


----------



## countrymini

They are friends, most of the time


----------



## countrymini

Just some belly shots. Camera battery started to die so I'll take some udder shots tomorrow.




And just because she looks so big from my point of view I took this one....


----------



## kehranc

Hahahaa I think she looks awesome and yes it always looks far bigger from the standing up point of view.. She looks quite content there hopefully she will be giving us something very cute soon...xx.. She is a stunning little mini


----------



## jessj

How is the udder?? Huge by now I hope!


----------



## countrymini

Should i just pretend its huge before I go out to take a photo and be deflated?


----------



## countrymini

Ok, udder is a 'no change'








Her view from the back has changed. Her belly isn't round anymore, it now has corners, which are even on both sides. Is that from knees and feet?




Side this morning


----------



## countrymini

Little diversion from Bindi for a moment. Sweety has got me wondering a bit lately. I'd upped her protein and started to see less of a hay belly but its getting bigger again and keeps getting lower and lower. I decided to take some photos to see what you girls think. Do some wormer not work on all horses? Her udder got me confused too, it looks much more advanced, or at least stretched, than Bindi's. For those who came in late Sweety is a maiden. She could just be fat but her topline and neck are fine. hmmmm, anyways INCASE the urine test failed ( i did do it late arvo) if she was preggas to little cremello ( the previous owner had them together for a couple of hours in November she thinks) she'd be about 397. If Wazza did his thing in May she'd be 236 or if the last try worked she'd be 78 days. This is all providing she's a mare how shows she's in season even if she's pregnant. Anyways here's some photos from this arvo.


----------



## AnnaC

Hummm! That sure IS a pregnant tummy IMO.





But about the dates - are you sure that she and Wazza didn't meet up for a quick one before May???


----------



## countrymini

Wazza spent Jan to April with Bindi. They all came to my property mid april and I waited a few weeks for Sweety to show signs she was in season before I put him in with her. I found the reply from the previous owner about my question to when Reggie and Sweety were together for the day. Her email was sent in september :

*Hi Hayley,*

* *

*So sorry I was trying to think all day yesterday and I am having trouble remembering, I had it all recorded on my old computer that died and I can't seem to get the info out of it but it wouldn't be 11 months yet I'm sure. I am thinking it could have been sometime in November though .....*

At the time because the the urine test said negative and october came and went and I didn't really think much of it. But reading back throught this email she could very possibly have forgotten which month it was.

What did you think of her udder?


----------



## AnnaC

Well I think that lady has got confused about the dates - from the look of things I would say that you are going to have two babies pretty close to each other!! Will be interested to see a pic of Sweety's udder in another week.


----------



## kehranc

Woohooo another one to join the party .... Come on sweety


----------



## jessj

Yay Sweety!


----------



## kehranc

How is Bindi ths morning ?????.... Maybe you are finallt getting some sleep too .. Hope to hear something soon


----------



## countrymini

Bindi's still the same lol. I haven't started losing sleep yet, I decided to leave it till they get really close and have nice udders like Molly lol


----------



## countrymini

Bindi's udder photo for today was exactly the same as last time so I haven 't posted it. Here a couple of Sweety from this morning. Her udder is about the same.





She's almost rubbed half her tail off



Her and Bindi are going crazy for butt rubbing, Bindi's tail is lower tho, so has survived so far.


----------



## countrymini

Hooha


----------



## Jade10

Sorry Im on holidays and have terrible internet so I've missed soon much



but wow sweety is huge she definitely looks closer then I thought she would be, and bindis tummy getting big so exciting


----------



## countrymini

Hubby made me a bet today that Sweety is going to last till April. There is $100 riding on it so I'm holding you aunties accountable if I lose my money


----------



## AnnaC

If you countered it with a similar bet that she will foal well before April, you will be having a windfall coming in your direction soon and he will be losing his money!!


----------



## countrymini

I was pretty confident, then I remembered how big and almost there Robin looked in August!

Hope they have their babies soon, my dreams are starting to get warped. Last night Sweety had a bay colt, but she'd obviously caught up with a camel along the way coz her foal had humps.


----------



## countrymini

My girls and their bits this morning






Bindy's baby has decided to dissapear for the day


----------



## JAX

countrymini said:


> I was pretty confident, then I remembered how big and almost there Robin looked in August!
> 
> Hope they have their babies soon, my dreams are starting to get warped. Last night Sweety had a bay colt, but she'd obviously caught up with a camel along the way coz her foal had humps.


LOL I once had a dream that my mare had a black mini giraffe... She did end up having a black filly... with a very nice long neck... hahaha luckily though she did look like a horse and not like the dream!

I woke up thinking wow that would be neat!!!


----------



## jessj

I think that both your girls are beautiful....but I just adore Sweety!


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, she's lovely


----------



## countrymini

I think she may have swallowed Bindi....


----------



## kehranc

hahahahahahaha I think so too.....


----------



## AnnaC

She is looking great!


----------



## kehranc

how is Miss Bindi going tonight ?..


----------



## countrymini

Still hanging in there. I can't remember what I guessed before but I'm guessing late Feb, early March now lol


----------



## kehranc

For BIndi ?? I thought she was close like MOlly.... Oh I am losing my mind now ...lol...so Bindi and Sweety could be having a race then huh?


----------



## countrymini

No its not you, its her lol. Anything was possible a month ago but she was with the stallion till april and since her udders have only slightly grown then stopped it might be a while lol


----------



## countrymini

Do they only get that V shape from rolling?


----------



## kehranc

hahaha ok then I was starting to think I had lost the plot...not sure about the V shape... I still cant see it on Molly


----------



## countrymini

Nothing much happening here today. Were going to go fishing but hubby has come down with the man flu...


----------



## AnnaC

Looks like Sweety is ahead of Bindi!!

Poor you - a man with man-flu is not a good person to have around!!


----------



## countrymini

Sweety's udder is still about the same but the bit in front (not sure what it is called) is bigger today this arvo.




And here's some hooha shots.


----------



## countrymini




----------



## countrymini

Could be just a tad bit of wishful thinking but compared to yesterday, Sweety's tummy looks a bit more forward than yesterday. Lovely Aunties, could this possibly be baby moving into launching position?

yesterday and this arvo


----------



## kehranc

woop woop it looks like we might have another mini in the race ...hahahahaha


----------



## countrymini

Yes, we want spots! Breeding date for Sweety is unknown lol


----------



## jessj

Wasnt Sweety bred to Wazza? and both are appys? If that is right (and I could be totally wrong) then I want a fewspot!


----------



## countrymini

Yeah she was but there is now a bit of confusion coz I didn't breed him to her till May and then again in October as she was still going into season. But since she's so big its likely she was already pregnant when I got her to a a cremello but owner is confused about the date. I did really want a Wazza baby tho




Will try for that next year.


----------



## countrymini

I'll see if I can get a photo of cremello. Bindi was with Wazza from Jan to April. And she's decided to shrink a little. I"m confused too, I've already felt and seen baby kick which I would've thought would only happen in the few months before foaling....


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, they're both maidens, which makes it all the more painful coz they haven't set a standard yet lol.


----------



## countrymini

Not sure how to describe this.



Bindi's udder has lengthened right around to her backside. Udder mass around nipples haven't changed, just the the folds of udder skin that ended halfway now go right to the back.


----------



## countrymini

Sweety's out of character today. She's been eating her feed and letting Bindi share at the same time.


----------



## kehranc

awwww, maybe she needs some Loving so she's being nice...Its not very often in pregnancy we want to be nice but it does happen ....Maybe sweety's the same hahahahahahaha....



:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Sweety's still just not herself. When she's resting today she keeps shifting her back end. Poor chunky girl. Bindi is looking out for her tho, grooming her every 5 seconds, so cute.


----------



## kehranc

Gee Hayley you have lovely green pasture there... Can you send some up our way.. We had great rainfall for the first time in about 3-4 months about 2-3 weeks ago but now we are getting nothing again



...Hopefully soon .. And your babies are sooo cute lovin each other like that ...xx


----------



## countrymini

Anyone know what the brown spots would be on Sweety's backside? Her vulva is quite floppy but when I lift her tail she almost sucks it all inside. There is also a red gooby tinge on the bottom of her vulva, is this a vet call out thing or wait and see? Her udder is no fuller but the skin towards the back (you can see in bottom of picture also) is getting more folds.


----------



## countrymini

Checked this arvo and couldnt see anything in her tail. The bit i was worried about has dried up and no new discharge. How do you clean them hygenically without getting germs inside? Here's a couple of photos of the more wrinkles. First taken 31st Dec and second today (9th Jan).


----------



## countrymini

Wasn't going to update today but found two poo's in the yard that weren't nice little ball piles. Wasn't totally sloppy but not the normal firm consistency they usually are. Anyways, between the two girls Sweety was the only one with a dirty backside so I think she's the culprit. No new discharge. Her udder has gotten a little bit bigger



Bindi is still plodding along with her 'here today, gone tomorrow' belly.

Bindi's photos






Sweety's udder on the 31st Dec and today, 11th Jan.





Sweety's other photos






Should I be putting Sweety's foal alarm on at night yet? I'm a bit worried after poor Kehran and Molly's experience.


----------



## kehranc

I was up all night and checking every hour on the hour from december 13 and when I manage to get sleep I had a babysitter hahaa... LIke Dianne said she will probably be fine but do what your gut tells you because I dont regret one sleepless night....xx..I cant wait to see their bubs I am sure they are gonna be super cute..xx


----------



## countrymini

I know, I can't wait either! Looks like I'll have to tho lol


----------



## countrymini

I've always wanted to know what it'd be like to own a whale. Bit furrier than I imagined.....


----------



## kehranc

Awwww poor sweety that belly is hanging down heaps...



...she seems to have all the signs but no udder poor thing. I am sure it will come when its ready...better hurry though or we may have a hungry foal ...lol


----------



## countrymini




----------



## AnnaC

Oh bless her - she looks so scrummy with that wonderful 'bump'! Hope you have two stalls ready for the girls coz I dont think you will have very long to wait for either of them!!


----------



## Jade10

Wow it looks like sweetys winning the race but binds not far behind, will be very interesting to see these tw/o babies


----------



## countrymini

I've only got one stall ready. Bit slow on the uptake after Sweety's reveal haha. I'll have to get the other one sorted, boot the goats out and make it more comfy.


----------



## countrymini

Photos from this evening....

Bindi looking mostly the same, Sweety's getting more fuller at the front of her udder



Is this normal to be filling this way? all the other girls mares fill evenly front and back don't they?


----------



## AnnaC

Filling in front of the actual udder is quite normal - most mares start their milk production this way, so she's progressing perfectly.


----------



## countrymini

k thanks


----------



## kehranc

she is looking really great and yes they are finally starting to fill wooohoo....good luck to both of your little girls...xx


----------



## jessj

woohoo Sweety!


----------



## countrymini

haha, I know what you mean. Its just me being a first timer - every slight change in size is like enormous haha


----------



## kehranc

hahahaha I know I am the same ... we get a bit keen I think.. but its exciting


----------



## jessj

How are Sweety and Bindi today???

Diane are you making fun of my poor sweet Izzie's lumpy lopsided udder?!? Ok....it is kinda funny looking.


----------



## countrymini

Need some advice about Bindi. She started acting weird this arvo. I found her lying down flat out in an area in the paddock where she never sleeps. I got ready to go and inspect coz i freaked out but the noise of the gate rattling made her look up so I knew she was alive. Then for about 20mins she'd lie flat then sit up a bit, then lie flat again. I kept watching the whole time then when she did eventually go to get up she got into the sitting position with her front legs straight out. I thought she might be butt rubbing on the ground but she stayed still. Felt like ages but probably only went on for about a minute, then she stood up and her back end looked so uncomfortable. I decided to call her up to the front yard with food but she wouldn't come. Fatty bomba Sweety came so I fed her and haltered up Bindi and walked her up. She had to stop a couple of times and then would keep going.

Her udder is still tiny but the crease down the middle has disappeared up to 3/4 of the way. She's wasn't sweating anywhere but on her flank area where the hair goes up (hope you know what I mean) that area is filled out not indented like it was before. Her vulva looks tight still but not sure if that just her squishing it up when i lift her tail. Anyways, what do you guys think.......... photo's coming.

Can someone please let me know if this behaviour is unlike what you'd see in a pregnant mare and if I need to get the vet out.....

First udder photo taken 8 days ago, second this arvo














oh and this is just massive sweety. Her butt is getting jelly too now.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm no expert but mares can and do some strange things in late pregnancy. The foal could be lying in an uncomfortable position for her - even pressing on a nerve somewhere. I would watch her carefully (which you are obviously doing) to see how she is for another few hours. If she is eating and moving around happily, then I would relax a bit. But if she still seems 'strange' or you are not happy in any way I would put a call into your vet for a chat - not sure what your time is over there, but I would, say, watch her for the morning, give vet a call over lunch so that if he/she feels a visit is in order, it can be in the afternoon rather than a late night emergency!

Please let us know how she progresses - good luck!


----------



## countrymini

She seems to be fine since i've brought her up. Its 9.35pm here atm. Always the way hey lol. Will keep an eye on her for a while and if she behaves I'll catch some sleep.


----------



## jessj

How is Bindi today??



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I think her udder is just beautiful, and she is filling just fine! I wish she'd hurry a bit though, I'm really looking forward to this little one she's hiding. But, you've gotten some great pictures, and they are a good thing for people to see how udders fill. Actually, I wasn't picking on Izzy, I was complimenting you on all your pictures! LOL!


lol...ok since I have on my tall rubber boots today I will go with that...lol!


----------



## countrymini

I checked her in the night and she was fine and still is this morning. Her side still looks a bit odd, will try to get a good photo of it. Tried last night but you couldn't see it properly.


----------



## Jade10

Look at the left side of Bindi in this pic. I think there is a definite 'lump/baby' pushing on her side








Unless im just seeing things hehe


----------



## countrymini

That was one lump then there was another further up as well. Just checked before and the lumps have disappeared so musta just been bub in an awful position lol. Her udder has kinda gone back to how it was and she doesn't seem as agitated. Sweety's udder isn't doing anything except growing more skin


----------



## kehranc

they just both want to keep us guessing...and you not sleeping ..lol...hopefully soon


----------



## countrymini

Sweeties edema is bigger this arvo than this morning. The neighbours are going to start wondering when i'm going to put my 'gelding' into a dry lot to slim down. Actually the places the camera has been I think they'd be more worried about me



The edema still hasn't started draining into her udder, but is getting a double chin. Her hooha is looking more a bit more relaxed.


----------



## kehranc

OMG they are all starting to go now.... good luck hayley


----------



## countrymini

Someone is doing cow paddies. Not sure who it is but will attempt to find out lol.

Bindi's tail resistance has been progressively getting weaker over the last few weeks and today there is no resistance whatsoever. Backside is total jelly. Her udder is still the same and not sure how to read her hooha. Sorry the photo is a bit dark, is so bright outside today. Compared to the same shot taken 27 dec it now looks more sunken in towards her body.







Sweety is still the same in all spots but her tummy looks bigger.




And just this photo, couldn't resist, she looks so pretty


----------



## Jade10

She does look very pretty in that picture


----------



## jessj

Wow Sweety's udder is making lotsa progress...exciting about the cow patties! (hehehe...we are excited about poo!)


----------



## AnnaC

Bindi's tummy has certainly started to drop, so it looks as though baby has settled down after causing her that uncomfortable session.






They are both getting close to foaling - udders can fill at the last minute sometimes! Time to get them settled at nights in their foaling stalls if you haven't done so already, and to gather a foaling kit together so you are all equipped and ready to go!!


----------



## countrymini

Don't laugh but I'd already started the habit since the start of December coz I was wishfully thinking Bindi might surprise me and have her baby early haha. I've been bringing them up into the yards at night where they can walk in and out of the stall but if the weather turns wet I will lock them in. We're in summer here so no fear of freezing. Foaling kit is good and ready.

Can't completely blame Bindi for the cow pats but I saw Sweety do a poop so went down and checked it and it was just normal paddock muffins. Should I start using the foaling alarms yet?


----------



## countrymini

Finally starting to get some action from the back of Sweety's udder!


----------



## kehranc

wow this is all so exciting !! they are both still keeping us all guessing.....but it looks like we will get our answers very soon...



.. I am so happy for you Hayley and I cant wait to see your gorgeous little foals...xx


----------



## countrymini

I think Sweety was standing funny yesterday coz her udder had gone back to the day before. I finally saw Bindi do a poop late yesterday and went to check it. It wasn't a cow pattie but a lot softer than Sweeties. Then this morning I found three of these types in the yard. Looks like the balls have come out then splattered when they hit the ground. So something is going on with Bindi's bowel, altho it looks like it might be a night time only habit lol.




Bindi this morning


----------



## kehranc

hmmmm how is Bindi this evening ??? any changes in our 2 girls... hahahayes I have adopted them ...lol


----------



## countrymini

lol, no dramatic changes here. I thought Sweety might beat Bindi but Bindi is starting to act like she's really over the whole pregnant thing so she might go first. Last night she was butt rubbing and really trying to just push as hard as she could against her backside. Must be uncomfy


----------



## countrymini

Photos from today. Udders look the same. Could be just me but both girls look a bit chunky in the back end, between the flank and croup area. Sweety's hooha looks about the same, Bindi's was a no go area today. She still has jelly bum tho and has her big belly suit on again today. Photos....


----------



## Jade10

Look at those big bellies getting very exciting now


----------



## jessj

The girls are looking good! Bindi's tummy looks like it is dropping...and if Sweetys gets too much lower she will need a skateboard under it!


----------



## Never2Mini

What pretty Gals



Can't wait to see pictures of their wee ones ! These Mini's sure like to keep us guessing. I am not even sure my Dolly is expecting. One day I think yea then the next I am like I don't know.


----------



## countrymini

Yes, they are very clever at turning their mummies into crazy people lol. With Bindi I was seeing baby move so I was PRETTY sure she was pregnant. On and off, from the side, she sometimes looked like a sleek girl ready to show! I won't be 100% Sweety is pregnant until she has a foal haha. I just cant get my head around the last owner getting the date so confused and the preg test in October showing negative.


----------



## countrymini

Took an udder shot of Bindi this morning and then again this arvo to make sure. Its officilal, the right side has decided to be slightly nice to me haha


----------



## AnnaC

Looking good - well done Bindi!


----------



## countrymini

Very lazy this morning and only took udder shots. Bindi's same, Sweety's the same except when I downloaded the pics you can see Sweety's hooha from this angle. Does that mean its SUPER relaxed? I should've taken a hooha shot lol


----------



## kehranc

hahaha they look awesome hayley , well done.... I think both of them are going to have beautiful foals...xx.. I am keenly watching.. as for the Pregnancy test in Ocober I find it hard to believe she isnt but then again the vet told me they didnt know if molly was pregnant and then a month later she gave birth.. so sometimes I think our little ladies just like to keep everyone guessing... Hopefully those udders will fill soon


----------



## countrymini

Yes they are rather naughty. I've decided Bindi hates me. Her tail today has a bit of resistance back and her bottom didn't feel as jelly as it has been grrrrrrr!

Photos from today...


----------



## Jade10

Both they're bellies look to have dropped more , and sweetys udder is looking good


----------



## countrymini

Nothing much happening here.

I took a shot from behind Sweety today, you can see how much her edema has grown in a month. Any ideas on how much longer, approx?


----------



## countrymini

Had a bit of a scare on sunday. Two horses up the road died suddenly, vets took samples, the property was placed in quarantine as Hendra was the likely suspect. The neighbour between us has at least 25 spelling TBs in several paddocks and had a gas gun going all night to keep the bats away. The thought that Hendra was in area was a bit scarey but we were told the test results today and it was negative for Hendra. Phew!


----------



## AnnaC

It sounds as though you were lucky the result was negative - but please could you tell me what Hendra is and how is it that the bats are too blame.? I dont think I have ever heard of Hendra before!


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> It sounds as though you were lucky the result was negative - but please could you tell me what Hendra is and how is it that the bats are too blame.? I dont think I have ever heard of Hendra before!


Me, too! Never heard of it.


----------



## countrymini

In September 1994, a well known horse trainer in Queensland, his stablehand, and most of his horses fell ill to a sudden and mysterious illness. Within days, Mr Rail and 14 horses were dead. They called this virus the Hendra virus as the suburb the out break happened was Hendra. Since then a lot more horses have died from it and also 3 other people, mostly vets and handlers. The closest out break to us was in Ballina, which is about 50mins away.

Its been found that bat colonies here (just ordinary fruit bats) carry the virus altho it doesn't seem to harm them. Any fluids they drop (poop, urine or birthing) can contaminate water in horse troughs or feed bins. Most owners now cover their horses water and feed bins, don't feed directly onto the ground and fence around any fruit or flowering trees. The virus isn't highly contageious, but mostly fatal, and can be passed from horses to people. Any horses they test positive they will put down. They haven't found any other animal that it has affected. Most people here hate these bats, they're a pest to everyone but they've been protected and just keep multiplying. I don't think it'll be long before the horse community in Australia starts making demands to be able to protect their livestock and essentially, they're own lives.


----------



## Jade10

Wow thats lucky they tested negative, how are you going with the floods? Are they near your area?


----------



## countrymini

We're about 20mins from Lismore NSW but it hasn't reached major flooding yet and even if it does the worst it will do is cut us off. Are you guys in Qld?


----------



## countrymini

Here are my lovely two from today. Sweety's belly looks different and both girls hoohah's have less wrinkles along the lip bit. Bindi still has soft backside, Sweety's not yet.


----------



## Jade10

Nah im in NSW, Hawkesbury area. Our property backs onto a creek which is flooding but not bad and i live on a hill so i should be right, The bottom paddock is very soggy at the moment though so horses are up top. Glad your okay


----------



## countrymini

Thats good. Haven't heard from Kehran, hopefully they're all ok up there.


----------



## kehranc

Hi hayley, we are fine we were affected by the floods but no where near as bad as alot of others we live in between gin gin and mount perry in QLD which is about 30 mins away from bundaberg.. I have updated my page for everyone.. Thanks for your concern and messages...xx Great explanation on Hendra virus by the way ...xx... Glad to hear it wasnt that and that your 2 girls are still ok ..



<3


----------



## countrymini

Good to hear you're all safe and I hope your sister's house stays above water. I watched on the morning show their update on Bundaburg and the caltex still had water flowing past its roof!


----------



## countrymini

So, thought I was in for a bit of action today. Sweety, around mid lunch time, started getting frustrated, tail swishing like mad, tried to kick Bindi when she came close. She went to her shelter and was still swishing, stomping and trying to bite her udder area. This went on for about an hour and then she went back out and started eating grass like nothing had even happened!! sigh....

I've also been reading a bit about edemas, probably not the best idea coz now I've found a lot of sites where edemas aren't a good thing. They were around the front of the tummy not near the udder, but I've attached a picture of Sweeties edema from today so can someone let me know if this size is ok and nothing to worry about? Its getting rather large.

Side view




under view


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Di


----------



## countrymini

HA! This is totally unhorse related but I finally worked out on Photoshop how to get rid of all colours except one. Maybe I should just get lessons instead of self teaching haha


----------



## countrymini

Sweety's belly is changing again. It looks like it has dropped and possibly moved forward, what do you Aunties think??? Is this baby getting into position or just moving around? Also, you can see where her rib cage finishes now as there's quite a large sunken dip where her belly starts (can't see it in the photo!). Been pushing her bottom on things. Edema is getting bigger but still no udder. She had a bit of an episode again last night, snorting and uncomfortable. I kept checking her till she was ok, then she settled down eventually.


----------



## Jade10

Wow look how low sweetys belly is hanging, even in the front in picture. In guessing she's going to foal before Bindi going off those photos


----------



## Danielleee

My goodness look at that belly!


----------



## lexischase

She looks wonderful!!! Hopefully a foal comes soon


----------



## countrymini

Yeah I wouldn't mind an udder as well. A slow progressing one like Izzy's would be nice, then I've got a bit of a heads up to when the action will start!


----------



## countrymini

Just had a thought. I just realised we're already in Feb now and only approx 60 days away from when Sweety would be due from her first cover with Wazza! That would make her 275 days pregnant and explain the lack of udder. So now I'm really really hopeing she can hold off for at least a month or two coz I really want a Wazza baby. For those who came in late, this is Wazza:


----------



## AnnaC

Hope she hangs on for you - only another 25 days approx and she will be over the 300 day 'hump'! A baby from her and Wazza is going to be gorgeous - he's such a handsome little chap.


----------



## jessj

Yes lets wait for a Wazza baby!!!




He is looking gorgeous by the way!


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, he is totally gorgeous. So sad I have to give him up but he's still close which is good and his new mummy treats him like king tut so I know he's in good hands.


----------



## jessj

How are our girls coming along?


----------



## countrymini

Well Sweety's edema is still getting slowly bigger, no udder change yet. I think I worked out her approx due date is now 25 March.

Bindi seems to be in a bit of limbo. Her udder did change a bit a few months back but it hasn't progressed. The same goes for her belly lol. I honestly think she looked bigger back at Christmas than she does now. Very confusing


----------



## Eagle

Ok So I tried to read the whole thread but I don't have 2 days to myself



Could someone summarize for me? At the beginning there was talk of a possible cremello stallion or is the gorgeous spotty boy the culprit?

Both girls are adorable and will have stunning babies.


----------



## countrymini

I know! This thread should be called "confusion, enter at your own risk!"

The story so far.....

Its now conclusive that Sweety (pintallosa) is pregnant to the handsome spotty bay and is due approx 25 march 2013. Bindi (Chestnut pinto) I am pretty sure is pregnant, and to the same boy, but I have no idea when she is due. She was running with him from Dec 2011 to May 2012.

.......to be continued...


----------



## Eagle

Great thanks for the summary



I am excited to see spots


----------



## countrymini

Is there anyway of predicting what type of spots your foal is going to get? Like Sweety has varnish AND leopard spots (is that leopard?) and Wazza had the blanket butt. Whats the likely spot pattern to come out of that?


----------



## countrymini

Update: Bindi's udder doesn't look bigger but it looks like its getting squished from all directions. Could that mean is changing downways but not sideways?


----------



## countrymini

So I might not get spots? Boohooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!

Love your horses Di, and thanks for the explaination.


----------



## AnnaC

Perfect examples Diane - and beautiful horses too.





Hayley, if you want another example (and sorry but I'm being lazy here!) go to my website, www.ancasterstud.co.uk and click on the "On the farm" button, then on "Sussex", scroll down a few pics to the ones titled 'the story of a boy and a horse' and the year is 1995 with g/son Hamish as a 4 year old with new baby Narcotics (nokomis) as a bright bay foal, next pic is two years later with him and Narcotics, now a dark bay with a few obvious spots, then the last pics show Hamish having his first flying lesson as he enters his teens followed by a perfectly 'snowflaked' Narcotics!

Narcotic's dam (Redlands Nutcracker) is a dark bay (no spots in pedigree) and her sire was our blanket spotted stallion Tyrospot Patch (he's on the website somewhere). Cotics herself has thrown a snowflake filly from a spotted stallion, also many black and white pinto's (pintaloosa's?) over her years with us from our black and white stallion and last year's foal is, at present, a dark bay but being by our spotty boy (Ancaster Masterpiece), we are waiting patiently to see if any spots emerge as the years go past. LOL!!

I love the way the spotties can suprise you with what they produce - although you may have to wait years to see the final finished product!!


----------



## countrymini

Wow, its like having a new horse every year lol.


----------



## Eagle

oh I agree, my sweetheart Britt was a different horse each spring. I bought her cos I loved her deep chocolate colour then each year she had more varnish.


----------



## jessj

Oh....all of your pics give me hope that when I clip my little Rocket in the spring I will find spots! He is from a pinto mare and a pintaloosa stallion....and came out solid bay.



I am super excited to see both your little ones, but especially to see what comes of Sweety and Wazza...really hoping for loud spots!


----------



## Eagle

yes Jess it is exciting to see what these babies hide, I was over the moon when I clipped Merlin to see he had spots on his bum. I can't wait to see if he gets more this year





It's a bad pick but you can just see dark spots


----------



## Evelynk2000

I want to come to Europe and worship at ALL your feet



:worship



! Crystallos will tell you that I, too, am bonkers for SPOTS! I can't wait to take that winter coat off Katya and see what's under there. Her face is amazing, her lips, nose, eyes, hoohah, and bag are spotted. I'm so in love with her I can't speak whole sentences. And her foal will be a crapshoot. No telling who bred her. Some of the 170+ minis at the auction were so loudly spotted, they made your eyes ache.

One can hope.


----------



## jessj

Ahhh. Reneee....you give me even more hope!!! Merlin had some MAJOR spots hiding!


----------



## countrymini

Dominio is a cute. Bit of a nice surprise!


----------



## Eagle

oh wow Diane, they are stunning



I must admit I do prefer the apps that are black based, they just seem to stand out so much more JMHO


----------



## countrymini

I think I agree with you Renee, black based definately looks more striking.

Nothing much to report here. Bindi's udder looks a bit bigger in the photo from yesterday but it was out of focus so it might still be the same lol. Will take another this arvo to check. Other than that I'm really confused to what she's doing. Her belly has gotten this size then stayed the same, some days she looks pregnant and others looks to be shrinking!



The only major change is behaviour is her day sleeps are more frequent and lying down instead of standing for them. Still hoping she's cooking something in there and at latest she would be 9mths pregnant.


----------



## Eagle

Remember her belly will change shape as the foal moves around at this stage so it is possible that some days she looks bigger than others.






We really do NEED some new pics of your girls


----------



## countrymini

Ok took some more photos and when comparing them to previous ones I think Bindi IS making steady progress (phew). I'm guessing she's around 2 - 3 months to go? My farrier has planted seeds of doubt in my mind about Sweety. He hasn't seen her but said they're lopsided when pregnant and I can't remember her every being lopsided. How fat can they get with a phantom pregnancy? Here's the girls.


----------



## Jade10

They are both looking wonderful. When i think back to Cocoas first pregnancy i remember her being lopsided, but its wasnt heaps lopsided and if i wasnt looking for it i probably wouldnt have noticed it. This recent pregnancy i dont really remember her looking lopsided but then again i wasnt looking for it because i had done a pregnancy test so i knew she was pregnant lol

So i cant really answer your question haha sorry



But she does look pregnant to me


----------



## countrymini




----------



## countrymini

Actually, that photo you posted Di at the bottom, she does look a bit loppy there.


----------



## countrymini

I'll wait till she pops something and send him a photo of what my false pregnancy has produced lol


----------



## Eagle

Another way to find out is put your mobile phone on to vibrate only and get someone to call you, please the phone on her tummy about 20 cm in front of her udder, I bet you if there is a baby in there he will kick


----------



## countrymini

haha yes well, I need to make some more time to get Sweet used to me touching her underneath. She doesn''t have a mental but she moves away when I get too low. Tried yesterday and kept persisting til she stood still and then left her alone as a reward.

I found an email where I was telling the former owner how Sweety was in season and had Waz covering her. Email date was 11 May 2012. Off those dates I've calculated she is now 280 days in foal and due 27 March if she has a 320 day pregnancy.


----------



## countrymini

HA! I think Sweety has decided to start growing that udder! What do you guys reckon.

To make it easier I'll do a comparison with 29th Jan, which are the first in each angle shot.


----------



## countrymini

And here's the other lovely, with the same comparison


----------



## cassie

Hey



I didn't realise that your girls were so close to foaling LOL wow! have you got foal blankets ready for them for winter? lol poor little kids.

are you going to set them up on marestare?


----------



## countrymini

Well as you know I was kinda hoping Bindi had her baby closer to December and that obviously wasn't to happen lol. (Oh and sorry everyone for starting this thread so early, I really did think she was going to go over xmas haha)

Haven't got any foaling blankets yet, Sweety's bub'll be fine if she has it in the next 6 or 7 weeks (due 28 March) but if Bindi hangs on for a while longer I'll get one for hers. It doesn't start getting cold her till end of may. Gotta love Northern NSW! Is there a blanket pattern anyone knows about? I'd love to make one!


----------



## Eagle

Wow the girls are moving along just great.


----------



## countrymini

Sweety' udder looked the same today, which is awesome coz I was thinking she might be nasty and shrink it again. Bindi's hasn't changed but she was a little snot when I took udder shots today. Turned her butt on me and I looked up to see her looking at me with her ears back! I wasn't even touching her but obviously she wasn''t in mood today.


----------



## Jade10

Anymore updates?? How are the girls doing?

I just realised that the date i guessed for Bindi to foal has passed, darn it lol


----------



## countrymini

I know (sigh), either Wazza didn't drop his goods till April or Bindi is hard to fall into pregnancy.

Here's some pics from this arvo. I could be staring for too long but do you think Sweety might be starting to make the vertical plunge?










Here's Bindi


----------



## Eagle

Not long now


----------



## countrymini

Bindi will have me wondering till her last few weeks I think. When I got her in April 2012 she'd already been running with Wazza for 5 months so I assumed she'd be pregnant and let them stay together till who knows when. I'm thinking it might've been June or July. Sweety took in May so I know Wazza was working and in theory Bindi should be just as far as Sweety since she had him 24/7.

Can muscle tone mask a pregnancy? Sweety is a slow and steady type of girl but Bindi prances and gallops any chance she gets, so is it possible that Bindi just has really good muscles holding it all in? She seems to be on par with Sweety when it comes to butt rubbing and I occasionally seem them at different times swishing their tails in agitation and then try to kick their stomachs few times. They both seem to have the same amount of discomfort going on there. Bindi actually rolls more than Sweety lately tho. I havent seen Sweety roll for about a week or two (hardly ever catch her at it) but I see Bindi do it every day. And it's almost always when she see's me bringing their feed out that she'll do it.


----------



## countrymini

Sweety this morning. Udder still slowly making tiny changes.


----------



## countrymini

Filled out a bit more in 3 days yay! Sweety is officially 300 days today!!!!! She has no tail resistance today but maybe she's just in a relaxed mood.

March 3 then today (March 6)





More from today.


----------



## countrymini

I told hubby I'm going to get a vet out to sort this lady out but hubby said 'give me another month and I'll give my prediction'. He knows nothing about horse breeding but I must admit he was right in december when Sweety started getting bigger that it would be a march/april baby. How freaky

Here's Bindi. Her teats are starting to dissappear with the winter fur coming back kinda early so unless they get bigger i think they'll be lost for good.


----------



## countrymini

Cuddle bear today. Udders haven't progressed since last photo.

She seems a bit ravenous the last two days, so I'm wondering if she's getting enough. At the moment she's having half scoop Breeda, 1 scoop lucerne chaff and half scoop oats. She's scoffing it down like its going to dissapear on her and she's been calling out to me out of 'feeding' hours in the same tone of voice she uses when I bring the food over. She's in a grassy paddock, its short where she''s standing but its a bit longer down the back. Can someone let me know if her feed needs to be topped up? ta


----------



## countrymini

Sorry, more photos..........

Did my usual tail lift today and Sweety's tail felt like a floppy rope. I thought I'd felt a non resistent tail on Bindi but Sweety has showed me I was wrong lol She's been the same slightly agitated girl today, had a REALLY GOOD roll today. Her tummy doesn''t look any more dropped than yesterday but I noticed her bum looks smaller in some way, can't figure exactly what it is but it does look smaller. Udder about the same. She's been pressing against the trough with her bottom so must be uncomfy.


----------



## countrymini

Sweety's hoohar is more droopy today. Her tail is still floppy.




She's been shopping in the last day but somebody pointed her in to the wrong isle so she's got loads of skin but no milk.


----------



## AnnaC

From that last picture I would say that the foal has moved forward - maybe she is going to be a mare who fully bags up at foaling??

I think you need to be watching her very closely from now on - perhaps check for her vulva changing from pink to red to give you her last minute signs rather than rely on her udder?


----------



## countrymini

Ok, will do. Time for the foal alarm then?


----------



## countrymini

Just got my torch and went and had a look. This is her first time touched there but I managed to see in about a cm before she'd had enough. Looked like pastal baby pink, and her tail and hooha had a bit of strength back in them.


----------



## countrymini

Aw thanks





How long after her vulva goes red do you have before she foals, normally?


----------



## AnnaC

I usually say within 24 hours, but I believe others have had mares go a couple more days. All I know is that once a vulva turns that deep red I am not willing to leave a mare unsupervised for more than 5 -10 minutes!


----------



## Jade10

She definitely looks like shes moving forward to me to!! Look at that belly how exciting


----------



## countrymini

So I was just looking at some photos on Google to see what colour the vulva changes to and realised I hadn't pulled Sweety's open enough to see in last night. . I only realised this when I saw a black mare's behind and the black skin went in about a cm before the pink was exposed. Anyways, did another check this arvo and Sweety's is still pink. Bit darker than her hooha skin but not as dark as I think you mean when you say red. Here's the colour, hopefully your screen is the same as mine lol


----------



## AnnaC

Not too sure what that pink 'patch' above is supposed to show - but forgive me as it is early here (around 6am) and I've not had a good night so not really with it yet LOL!!

The colour we are saying to look for is a real blood red - caused by the blood rushing to the area as it 'opens' everything up ready for the birth. You may even see a few red streaks appearing in there a few days before as the blood starts to infiltrate the area, so keep watching!


----------



## countrymini

haha, sorry, that was me trying to show the colour she is atm.

Will keep an eye out for changes


----------



## Eagle

Yes Diane I do

This is Odette, she foaled that night.




This is Britt, she foaled 3 hours later.




I will try and find a pic of them before they were ready to compare the differences but anyway normally they are pale pink. (similar to my finger)


----------



## jessj

Hi!



I havent had much time to post, but am still keeping up with the girls! I have some good before and after hooha pics of Izz so I thought I would chime in! The dates on the "before" pics is wrong...they were actually taken about two weeks or so before she foaled and the "after" pics are from that afternoon of the night she foaled...hope this helps!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks, they are great photos. Shame about my 6 year old son walking in on me tho, EWWW he says. Now he probably thinks I have some serious issues haha.


----------



## Eagle

Lol the others here already know but I had my Iphone stollen during foaling season and it was full of hooha pics



I wish I could have seen the persona face when he opened it. Rofl


----------



## atotton

HAHAHA too funny!!


----------



## countrymini

Went and had another look this morning and there appears to be some reddening in there now. Two bits near the entrance and some further in. The rest is still pale pink. I'll try my juggling skills this arvo and try to take a photo for you guys. And her tail is still floppy


----------



## countrymini

Never inspect under the tail with your mouth open. The tail is like a handle to a release valve. Lets just say I'll be more cautious next time





Here's the vulva this arvo. What are your readings?


----------



## Jade10

Hahahaha i literally laughed out loud when i read that




I cannot help with the red vulva as i didnt see Cocoas change. But it looks a little pink to me still.


----------



## countrymini

Yeah I think she looks pink still too. The other mares pics are very red compared to Sweety.


----------



## AnnaC

Not easy to see but the colour does seem to be changing from within so she's progressing normally - just carry on keeping a close and attentive eye on her.


----------



## countrymini

310 days today!

Her tail has a bit of resistance back


----------



## Eagle

Great pics but I think she still has a alittle way to go yet


----------



## countrymini

I KNOW! lol Yesterday when she came up for feeding thats exactly what I thought! Baby must have been lying all nice and not sideways the other day to get us excited


----------



## countrymini

Hopefully that baby will settle down soon. Every day Sweety is a different shape!










This might be nothing but do you think her vulva looks redder compared to four days ago? What's the normal rules for the change, is it a slow colour change or pink to angry red in a few hours.

March 14




March 18


----------



## cassie

Hey Hayley, Sweety is looking good! when is she due again?

I can't remember if I asked if you were going to put her on marestare?


----------



## countrymini

She is approx 311 days today so due anytime now till May I guess lol. I would love to put mare stare up but we are on limited internet. We are classed as "rural Australia" so can only get wireless which doubles in price and not much download. I should probably look into it to see how much more it would actually cost us to have it all set up coz it would be awesome to have. At the moment I've got her in the yard next to our house and in the night I grab the torch and watch her for a bit. She probably hates it lol


----------



## cassie

fair enough... that sucks!

wow she is getting close! so exciting!

have you got lights on out there? probably need to start doing a 2 hourly check on her as she could go anytime now! if you had lights on you could watch her better without stressing her out just a suggestion



got your foaling kit all ready?



and blankets for bubby?


----------



## lexischase

Yay we are getting closer! I cant wait for these 2 foals to be on the ground!


----------



## countrymini

Same here Lexi!

We don't have any light's Cassie but I could see if hubby can hook something up. Should I have her foaling alarm on her now too? Also about the blankets do you normally buy dog rugs and what size would I get?


----------



## cassie

see what the others think... I would personally have lights on her so that you can see her more clearly and also for when she foals she won't be scared or put off by the torch... ummm foaling alarm... how is her udder looking? let me check my rugs...I think I got a 40CM or 20" rug for Finn... he was a small foal... so anywhere around there I think is good


----------



## Eagle

Yes I would suggest lights just in case you need to help her, you can't do that if you have to hold a torch. JMHO


----------



## countrymini

Udder started changing a few weeks back but has been at a stand still since then. I have a lantern in my kit that I am going to use when she foals. It gives of a soft light that is bright enough to see whats happening and it can just sit on the ground or on a ledge.


----------



## countrymini

Looking a bit trimmer today. She did have a blood red line/spot inside on the bottom of her vulva this morning but maybe this might just be from rubbing excessively?







Here's the other lovely, she gets scratches and feeds but I haven't been thinking of her scandalous state.




I ended up putting the foaling alarm on Sweety last night. I checked her at about 12 then at 3 the alarm went off but she was just flat out zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## cassie

Hey thats quite a V that she has going there!!! good decision putting the alarm on her last night... while her tummy is looking like that I would have it on her too... has she had foals before? she hasn't got much happening udder wise but thats quite an edema in front of it... she might be a mare that bags up really quick just before foaling...

how soft is she around her tail? is she still able to clamp it down when you lift it?

your other little mare is gorgeous too! how long before she is due?

is it cold up your way now at night? neither girls seem to be that fluffy...


----------



## countrymini

We are starting to get cool mornings and evenings but the days are still pretty hot. Bindi has started on her winter coat but Sweety hasn't. They are different in winter tho, Sweety has more of a big horse winter coat but Bindi looks like a sheep dog. I have no idea when Bindi is due. I had her with Wazza for ages thinking she was already pregnant when I got her and I can't remember exactly when I separated them. It was either June or July. Very stupid in hind site, obviously Wazza didn't have his goods working till May. She has zilch of an udder. Sweety is a maiden and her edema is pretty impressive. Just waiting for it to move and fill up the back! Her tail is starting to get floppy again, still a tincy amount of resistance there tho.


----------



## cassie

ok I would think about another week or two... but as she is a maiden I would be keeping a close eye on her from now on



good luck! your two girls sound a lot like my two... Penny hardly ever gets a winter coat! (although she already has a thicker coat now then she did last winter... might mean something... :/) and Suzie and Finn are absoloute hair bears lol funny how different horses have different ways of dressing for winter





can we see a tummy pic of Bindi please?


----------



## countrymini

This is Bindi this morning.


----------



## cassie

looks good






as your say still a bit more cooking to go I think


----------



## countrymini

Longer sounds good coz I'm a bit nervous being the first time but not too long coz we're heading into winter soon! 

Today her tail is gone limp again, vulva looks a bit more impressive but not much. The V seems to have turned back into a U. Her udder looks a little puffier today, kinda pinker too. Is this ok/normal?????? Maybe she's been doing the mare equivalent to topless sunbaking.







I took this photo too coz she looked a bit out of shape. What is going on here?! There's a big ridge right down her middle where the ribs end.


----------



## cassie

thats quie normal... as the foal is sitting down quite low... maybe up her feed a little so that when baby comes he/she won't deplete her to much... she probably doesn't need that much more just to help especially as we are going into winter and she will be using fat sources to keep herself warm aswell...

I'm with Diane in thinking she has a little longer to go... but could go anytime... (we're a big help aren't we LOL)

good luck!


----------



## countrymini

haha don't worry, I figured that's about what it amounts to.

As of two days ago I'd upped her feed to an extra scoop of Lucerne in the arvo. Should that be enough of an increase?

Found this site while I was looking around. Really good diaries and photos of three mare's pregnancies.

http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm


----------



## cassie

that is a good site



good work.

this is another really good one that I constantly looked back on when Suzie was pregnant





http://crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html

yeah that should be fine


----------



## countrymini

That crayonbox site is good, bit easier to compare littlies.

Will wait patiently for Chanda to tell me this is a 100% sure, totally guaranteed, never failed, 24hr till foaling prediction ''shape"


----------



## countrymini

Vulva is still pink tonight. If I check it last thing at night and it is pink does that mean I should be safe for the night?


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I would like to tell you that pink at teatime might mean a good night's sleep for you BUT I wouldn't count on it especially with a maiden!! That pink CAN change to red AS they go into the first stage of labour! Putting that together with the change in her belly (perfectly normal in a lot of mares) I would be keeping a very VERY close eye on this young lady from now on!


----------



## Eagle

yep I agree with Anna,you should be ok but I NEVER trust a maiden. lol Her weird tummy is quite normal, but poor girl



that can't be comfy for mum.


----------



## countrymini

Dont worry, she gets spied on so much I feel like one of those nosy people that peak out the curtain and watch the neighbours business





Last night and this morning she did the flehmen response. Not sure if this is the same in pregnant mares but our pregnant nannies start to do it a week or so before we get some action.


----------



## Wings

I feel cheated! I go away for awhile and no new foals



Give them a stern telling off from me!


----------



## countrymini

I'll tell them Aunty Bree is unimpressed by their lack of motivation and commitment. Most likely I'll lose my audiance as soon as they realise there's no free food at this lecture.





Here''s the belly from this arvo. Vulva looks pink with slightly darker pink around the edges. Everything else is about the same.


----------



## Wings

She's looking good!


----------



## cassie

looks good to go!!! with Flemhing both Suzie and Classic did heaps of yawning/ flehming just a bit before foaling... Suzie ate her dinner did some yawning paced around a bit dropped down and foaled LOL

I can find her video if you wanted to see it?


----------



## countrymini

That would be awesome but only if its not too much trouble


----------



## cassie

na its fine... will find it for you


----------



## cassie

here it is, the birth of my little man! <3


----------



## countrymini

Aw, he was so tiny!


----------



## countrymini

This edema is getting lovely and big. Shame about the udder tho.







Bindi's new calling. Aunty to Superman. Dad (Strongbow) has been sent back to the ladies and this little man was a bit lonely.


----------



## AnnaC

Lovely to see that video again Cassie - also interesting for folks to notice how much space Suzie had in her stable, plenty of room for her and for you to be able to help her, plus when she got up a little too fast/soon after foaling, there was still space for her to safely fall back down again and take a rest.





WOW!! That is some edema!! Now if that suddenly moves into her udder!!


----------



## countrymini

Sweety's hooha looking sad and sorry today. Is this look the start of 'elongating? All her skin from her tail to her udders is darker pink now. Vulva is still pink inside with darker pink towards the entrance.

First pic is a few days ago and second is today





I'm only 7 nights into the diligent night checks and false foaling alarm alerts and decided I'm one of the 'faint hearted'


----------



## Eagle

Oh yes I can definitely see changes



It is starting to get puffy which is a very good sign of getting close





This is what you are aiming for, see how she has no wrinkles! She foaled that night


----------



## countrymini

Thanks for the pics Renee, Sweety definately has some more relaxing to do.

317 days today.....

There looks like bruising inside the vulva. Not sure if that was there before and I never noticed it. Getting easier to open wide.


----------



## countrymini

ahh, hope it happens soon. I've developed insomnia, takes me about 3 hrs to go to sleep now then her foaling alarm has been going off between 2am and 4am while she has a nap then I can't get back to sleep again. When I do sleep the dreams are too weird. Every night she has her foal but with some drama attached. Last night she had twin colts which were the same colour as Charm's filly, but then they changed and had human baby heads which for some reason was quite normal. Maybe I'm on the brink of insanity mwhahahahahhahhahaha


----------



## eagles ring farm

Your condition has the symptoms of acute marestare overdose

combined with watching too many horror movies lol


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Lovely to see that video again Cassie - also interesting for folks to notice how much space Suzie had in her stable, plenty of room for her and for you to be able to help her, plus when she got up a little too fast/soon after foaling, there was still space for her to safely fall back down again and take a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! That is some edema!! Now if that suddenly moves into her udder!!


Thank you Anna,

yes I love the size of my stables



Finn and Suzie fit in there very comfortably and both have room to stretch out and lay down when they want to. so happy my Dad made them the size he did





yeah that edema is looking really good! I think she might be a mare that will overnight have a massive udder then foal the next day or two... get ready! won't be long I hope she has it sooner rather then later... poor little mite will get cold if she/he cooks for too long. have you got those rugs ready yet? hope the new foaling kit thread helps with planning



excitement excitement!

wish we could help you watch... I don't think I could do a foaling now without marestare... or even having the cameras... especially in the cold LOL.

safe foaling for when the blessed event takes place


----------



## countrymini

Haven't got the rug yet. We've been having 32 - 35 degree days here so too hot but my plan is if the weather stays like this as soon as it's born I'll have a better idea of what size to get. If we start getting colder I'll get one before its born.

Coz I'm a bit mental and need to relax I thought I'd share this very important information. I now realise what I've been doing wrong.

*DO NOT wash your hair in the shower!!

It's so good to finally get a health warning that is useful!!!*

*Shampoo Warning! I don't know WHY I didn't figure this out sooner! I use shampoo in the shower! When I wash my hair, the shampoo runs down my whole body, and printed very clearly on the shampoo label is this warning, "FOR EXTRA BODY AND VOLUME."

No wonder I have been gaining weight! Well! I got rid of that shampoo and I am going to start showering with Dawn Dishwashing Soap. It's label reads, "DISSOLVES FAT THAT IS OTHERWISE DIFFICULT TO REMOVE."

Problem solved! If I don't answer the phone, I'll be in the shower!*


----------



## cassie

ROFL that is hilarious!!! where did you find it? lol love it!

yeah the weather down here during the day has been amazing!! but it is getting quite cold here at night now! my cavalier Casper when he is let in, in the morning comes straight onto my bed and demands I lift the covers so he can come in and get warm lol thats my how I usually know its getting cold outside LOL oh and Penny is a fluffball can't believe how fluffy she is already! (considering she is usually the one who doesn't coat up the most! I'm wondering what this winter has in store for us...


----------



## countrymini

I know the weather is ridiculous! To give you an idea, inside we've had the a/c on, we're not using blankets at night, fan is on till at least 12pm and Sweety has started shedding again. Last kick of summer I think.

That shampoo warning was floating around FB.


----------



## cassie

wow! yeah I think your right! its lovely weather though



I'm getting so much done! just mowed the paddock at 6:30pm last night won't be able to do that once day light savings finishes...


----------



## countrymini

When does it finish?


----------



## cassie

the 6th of April I think...


----------



## countrymini

eagles ring farm said:


> Your condition has the symptoms of acute marestare overdose
> 
> combined with watching too many horror movies lol


haha yes it was a bit creepy.


----------



## chandab

countrymini said:


> I took this photo too coz she looked a bit out of shape. What is going on here?! There's a big ridge right down her middle where the ribs end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0022.JPG


Ok, so I'm very behind on myreading. And, I caught Diane's post before I paid attention to the pics.

Here's Tana and her funny bulge:




I hadn't even noticed til I went back much later and was looking at pics. [pic taken first thing in the morning.]

And, here she is right after lunch:


----------



## Wings

I've worked out how to solve your marestare issue


----------



## countrymini

haha. To be honest I don't really have a problem with trying that but I think that would be the last straw for my hubby.





Anyways I'm totally excited. Sweety has had a bit of progress during the night. Vulva is darker and hooha is much softer.











I know I shouldn't get too excited coz these holding patterns can last for weeks! Anyways, some photos.

Yesterday compared with today


----------



## Eagle

Well, if you won't get excited I will














ok I'll stop the


----------



## cassie

hahaha I will get excited too!




















watch her like a hawk! won't be long


----------



## lexischase

Those are awesome changes! I am really getting excited!!! Id be posting a million bouncing smileys as well but I cant even use the tab above.

Maybe a foal within the week?! Hows her udder looking?


----------



## Wings

Now you HAVE to bring her inside!!!


----------



## cassie

most definitley!


----------



## countrymini

This is her edema this morning. Its begging to be an udder but the udder is very self conscious and feels it can't go out in public if it was a plus size.


----------



## countrymini

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































































She's puckering her hooha again this arvo. And inside her vulva hasn't gotten redder. grrrrr

Pics from this arvo


----------



## Wings

Going slightly mad are you?


----------



## cassie

oh dear lol naughty girl... given that udder though she isn't quite ready, I thought for some reason her udder was bigger... still a bit more waiting for your naughty miss yet... I'm still thinking she will fill that udder real quick then foal... watch for her teats to start seperatiing as well as the other signs we have said. won't be long now... you poor thing!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks haha


----------



## countrymini

Nothing much happening this morning. Her teats are look slightly larger but it could just be the photo angle. Inside her vulva looks less inflamed so maybe it was just from butt rubbing. Bindi was a hypo head while I was there. Sun was facing me so the shots are all glared out lol









Now I'm going to put my head down and pretend to eat grass and not look totally puffed.


----------



## countrymini

So Sweety has decided to be nice to me again today. Altho not sure how long it will last as last time was only a few hours



I did her dates again and I had it worked out wrong. So she's 318 days today, not 322. Her udder near her nipples are touching now so I'm hoping that means starting to fill. Vulva was very soft and looked inflamed again today.








Here's Bindi's belly she's finally started to grow. I'm in trouble for not going away over xmas coz Bindi looked suss and now we're home again for Easter, I'm not in the good books haha. I've decided that I won't breed the girls again until my 3 tin lids have grown up a bit and we have absolute zero stress in our life.


----------



## AnnaC

Bindi is looking great and that tummy is certainly growing. Is it my imagination (or the camera angle) or has Sweety's tummy moved forwards a bit??


----------



## Eagle

I agree Anna and her hooha is looking good too


----------



## countrymini

Sweety has extended her period of pity for me to day no.2


----------



## Eagle

She is now looking very interesting. I wouldn't leave her alone from now on


----------



## Wings

I like how she's looking! I'd like to think that udder could do something interesting but that might kick into gear once bubs does that last shift. Things could move very quickly very soon!


----------



## countrymini

Yep, she gets as much time walking around as she wants. I read somewhere that unfit mares may have a harder time foaling so she's allowed to wander around her yard 24/7. Don''t worry tho, its right next to my bedroom window!


----------



## countrymini

322 days today. We have about 250M of internet left and it has to last for 10 days before our month rolls over so I won''t be able to upload any photos till then. So here''s my verbal update. Tummy from back is looking more like an upside down light bulb. Around her tail and down the sides have gone very soft, vulva is still vibrant pink, very soft and flexable. This morning I reckon I could fit a football in, there seems to be so much excess skin! Muscles have dropped down lower from the tail head. Udder is about the same. She seems to be peeing twice as much as normal. The last few nights she's been acting uncomfortable. Not kicking or biting just can''t stand still. I've been hopeing it was the start of something but she always settled down eventually.


----------



## cassie

sounds good... are you taking the pics on your phone? if so you can msg them to me and I'll post them here if you like





0409 750 076.

she is looking soo good!  very exciting


----------



## countrymini

My phone is playing up and wont send or recieve photos. When hubby gets home later I'll use his and send some. thanks


----------



## cassie

haha no probs, will post them up when I receive them


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though she's getting very close - time to take up residence is her stall or just outside I think!! Good luck!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Anna, I will probably need it lol. Cassie I forgot to take the phone out with me this evening when I fed her. Then the kids started fighting and after I'd got them apart and got them fed and watered the sun had gone



Anyways, will try again in the morning. Her vulva was still loose so I'm really hoping we see this baby in the next week!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update, it sounds like she is making good progress


----------



## Gone_Riding

kids never fight. I don't know why you'd say such a thing!














(I've got three boys 10, 7, & 3. Their like Cain, Abel, and Bart Simpson.)


----------



## countrymini

Gone_Riding said:


> kids never fight. I don't know why you'd say such a thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've got three boys 10, 7, & 3. Their like Cain, Abel, and Bart Simpson.)








When I only had my daughter I remember telling my friend we should try for another baby so she has someone to play with. My friend replied, they don''t play, they fight. Obviously I thought I knew better and am now paying for it lol. Mine are around the same age as your tin lids. Daughter 9 then two sons 6 & 3.

Hubby has left early grrr. BUT we're over 100% data usage now so we''re on slow mo connection which means I will post some photos from my camera, can''t make the internet worse now. It might take all day to load them but they''ll be here eventually haha


----------



## countrymini




----------



## cassie

she is looking really loose behind



udder really isn't doing much



but maybe that will happen as or after she foals... won't be too long...


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, those udders are a bit of a dissapointment but hopefully they'll follow the rules soon.






A healthy textbook delivered foal is at the top of my ''want'' list, but the icing would be a bay pintaloosa filly.



Then my daughter has ordered a black pintaloosa and my son just wants to call it Bicci. How do I let him down gently?





Has anyone got any photos of bay pintaloosas they NEED to share?


----------



## Wings

How about super sexy Storm?







He was a bit minimal to start with but the colour's creeping in now





You might have mentioned this earlier (my brain is mush right now!) but have you planned ahead for the weather that's coming? Mostly the foals come out with the coat they need but the harsher weather will be a bit of a drain on the feeding mares.

They look fantastic now and I know you've got them on good feed  But you might want to consider upping the roughage once the foals arrive. If you have access to Lucerne hay that would be a fantastic boost.

Worst case you might end up having to rug the foals but I'd put that off for as long as possible to give them the best shot at growing their coats out.


----------



## countrymini

How did I forget gorgeous Storm! Yep, one like him would keep me happy.

I had been planning on rugging but you do have a good point. That will stop the fur growing as thick. Loads of lucerne here, how much can you give the littlies before they founder?


----------



## Eagle

Diane has the most gorgeous pics of her girl Lola. I bet she will post them for you as soon as she gets time


----------



## paintponylvr

Is Lucerne like alfalfa?

U folks and your app spots! I am beginning to think I want some! I DO have one small mare (small B), that is a solid, dark dapple. She does have pinto breeding in her back ground, but could still take her to an AMHR app and have an AMHR foal (hopefully w/ spots). That's in the future, tho.

Country Mini - has this mare had foals before and have you posted them? I cn't remember if I'd read the beginning of this post (how do you anuties keep these posts straight?)...


----------



## Eagle

we don't, that's why we are all crazy at the end of foaling season


----------



## Wings

Yup your alfalfa is our Lucerne





If the girls will let you then you can cut down or eliminate the Lucerne chaff component of their feed and switch to a biscuit of Lucerne hay. As long as you aren't overloading their systems then they won't founder.

I'm not sure what your grazing is like but perhaps

Morning: hard feed, biscuit of Lucerne, biscuit of grass hay
Night: hard feed, biscuit of Lucerne, 2 biscuits of grass

And shift the grass amount up and down if you feel they need more or less bulk. That way you have things balanced neatly with the hard feed/Lucerne portion.

I go through a lot of hay in winter, I prefer to throw extra to replace anything they shiver off then chuck the rugs on.

If Lucerne is more accessible though or cheaper then I'd look at trying to balance the diet on something like feedxl. You might need to tweak the hard feed to allow you to feed out more Lucerne.



Eagle said:


> we don't, that's why we are all crazy at the end of foaling season


And with foals due all the time all over the world the crazy never has to stop!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I still cannot get over how cool pintaloosas look!


----------



## Eagle

I know, Lola just melts my heart every time I see her



KC is just what every breeding program needs (drooling)


----------



## countrymini

Diane, love the pintaloosas you've bred



If i could be so lucky........

Thanks for the feed info Bree. Paula, she has never foaled before so I''m excited to see what she delivers! I know what you mean about the number of posts! It takes about an hour to keep up with everybody now and even then I can''t remember who is who lol

Here's Sweety''s bits today. She can still slightly scrunch her hooha up but then she relaxes and it looks very floppy.


----------



## amystours

Wow!!! Wish Cin's hooha was like that!! Moving right along!


----------



## Eagle

Yep she finally looks about to drop.





Has her udder started to grow yet?


----------



## countrymini

No, its still looks the same. Altho when she rolls she looks like she has boobies, just not while she's standing lol


----------



## Eagle

How is she doing today? Can we see some new pics please?


----------



## countrymini

Just woken up and she's still pregnant. She's been standing in her stall most of yesterday and out of all the checks last night there was only one time she was out of it. The stall that is



. Will get everyone sorted for school and work and get those photos for you.


----------



## Wings

Anytime, I'm far from an expert but I've learnt a fair bit from my herd (and a few expert friends!) so always happy to share!


----------



## countrymini

Photos from this morning. Hooha still long but wouldn''t relax today. Probably from the chilly wind that was blowing straight up her, ah its like Wuthering Heights here today. Will be going to get foal blanket this arvo just incase foal decides to show up.


----------



## cassie

wow that baby looks like it could drop right out of that hooha! better watch her carefully... she is filling that udder a fair bit now so won't be long

I know what you mean about the wind... autumn has finally decided to come... no more summer weather for us




don't forget to turn your clocks back tomorrow night!


----------



## amystours

When I first read your last statement, Cassie, I had to double check to make sure it wasn't from last year!! Here we are in Spring, and it took me a second to realize you are halfway across the globe and in another hemisphere!! Haha!!


----------



## countrymini

yeah, small world on the internet.


----------



## cassie

hahaha Amy! ROFL

I bet it would confuse you if I was complaining about 30 degree heat!!! lol I sure get confused when you guys are freezing at 20 degrees Farenheight LOL fun and games


----------



## amystours

Haha! Yeah, we are weird over here! Still buy milk and gas by the gallon, temperatures are in Fahrenheit...would be nice if it was all universal, but of course we are slow to adopt a new system. Of course we were taught the formula for translating Fahrenheit to Celsius (or do you call it Centigrade???), but it's one of those things we don't really use. I will tell you, learning to change weight from pounds came in handy, because meds are based on how much the animal weighs in kilograms!

Oh yeah, what is an "arvo (avro? )"?? Is that akin to our "afternoon"? Lol


----------



## countrymini

Yep, arvo is our afternoon haha

Still no baby here.


----------



## lexischase

Any update, and new pictures?!


----------



## countrymini

Fraid not. Didn't post the photos from today as they looked the same as yesterday. Actually that is a fib, her hooha looks tighter than yesterday



She is pressing her butt this arvo rather than rubbing, that might be something.

Is there any evidence that connects foaling time with the time in previous days where a mare has been uncomfortable? Sweety has been agro (pacing, helicopter tail, alert) between 8 and 10pm for almost a week and I was wondering if this means she''d go into labour at that time of night. (wouldnt that be awesome!!!) Anyone had this happen?


----------



## Eagle

No sorry, What time does she eat her dinner?


----------



## countrymini

Usually 6pm. Do you think its from lack of room? Maybe I should start giving her lunch as well and make smaller meals.

Just went fed and checked her and her vulva is floppy again. Opened very wide but still pink, no red yet.


----------



## Eagle

does she get both hay and grain at 6 pm?


----------



## countrymini

Lucerne chaff and oats. I give her chaff and grain in the morning.


----------



## Eagle

try giving her half the amount and the rest a little later, maybe she is eating too much and then getting belly ache.


----------



## countrymini

OK, will do, thanks


----------



## Wings

Sweety I'm bored



Foal to amuse me!

Now if only that would work....



:rofl

She is looking good though! Nicely on track for her mid April due date


----------



## countrymini

I already tried telling her that Bree. Never knew horses could roll their eyes





329 days today, no changes.


----------



## Gone_Riding

My mare is more active between 3 AM and 10 AM and has been for about two weeks. I've been wondering the same thing, if that's when she's more likely to deliver... I guess we won't know until they deliver.


----------



## countrymini

Day 330 today! Is this the normal average due date for minis? Should I tell her?

Took two photos of her vulva today. One the flash didn''t go off then the second one it did. Was looking through the photos and YAY!!! Vulva is darker!!!! then the one with the flash looks pretty pink still lol. Do you reckon there''s red spots in there tho???


----------



## cassie

everything looks good to go excepts for that udder! I can't believe that she has nothing there




naughty girl... you must be so sick of waiting now





come on Sweety we're ready for your baby if you please


----------



## countrymini

Yeah I am a bit but after three kids i''m getting back into the feeding every 2 hours kinda nights feeling lol. I'm actually waking out of a dead sleep in the night now and checking and going back to sleep. The other thing that is similar to having a baby in the house is when the alarm goes off now I'm not waking up and Rod is poking me till I do coz he wakes easy haha. I did have the alarm in our room the first time we used it but it was so loud i almost died.

I think Bindi may have told Sweety you need to grow the front of your udder, not the back, just to be mean to me. She's the mischievious one.


----------



## Eagle

Everything about this girl says go apart from that udder


----------



## 

She is sure doing fine in all other areas. But not to worry, as she can grow that udder at foaling, so we'll have to see if she makes any other changes. Everything else is looking very good!!


----------



## countrymini

No false alarms last night so will have to check the battery in the foal alarm. Will take photos later


----------



## countrymini

Photos...


----------



## cassie

oh my gosh! do not take your eyes off her Hayley! thats a massive change in her behind! that baby will fall out of her I'm sure!

safe foaling!


----------



## atotton

Wow she is VERY loose.


----------



## Jade10

I agree with Cassie that baby is just going fall out (stand her with her bottom downhill haha)


----------



## countrymini

haha I need to give her a big cuddle near her shoulders and work my way down to her hips lol


----------



## cassie

haha definitley! lol a bit of lube in the bum and I'm sure baby would fall right out


----------



## Wings

Action stations people!

I'm going to go grab some popcorn!


----------



## countrymini

Wouldn't it be nice. Tonight when I fed her she was a bit annoyed with me. She's never nasty and tonight she wasn't exactly wicked but she gave me a couple of tail swishes and didn't want to give me her head to check her alarm was working. All quiet atm.


----------



## Wings

Come on Sweety, I want pics of a healthy spotty baby! 

And I just stumbled across this so it's funny picture time.


----------



## countrymini

Haha too funny.


----------



## 

Popcorn ready -- and hopefully I'll get to check during the day to read the wonderful announcement of a SPOTTY baby!!!


----------



## countrymini

I'm feeling the pressure, hopefully she delivers lol. Is there a chance she could go back to tight bottom again? Thats probably her plan, you do realise


----------



## cassie

Oh well if she does then she obviously isn't finished with those spots just yet and we wait some more lol what's her resistance in her tail like?


----------



## countrymini

No resistance there. Still no baby. She was just pressed up against the post for a while this morning.


----------



## Wings

We need a tearing hair out icon


----------



## countrymini

Go ahead, laugh at me, I'll be holding off posting photos when it does eventually decide to come mwahahahahahahaahahahahahaa!!!!!!!!!!

I''m feeling sick today so I probably wont get photos. I let the kids stay home coz trying to get them organised was too hard.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well




I



that you feel better soon


----------



## 

Maybe this one will work.....





I'm willing to wait however long she wants to take to get those spots just PERFECT!!!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Renee. I''m not too bad, just a combination of my period and bad dizzy headache. Probably not the best idea keeping the kids home, I probably will have eaten them by tonight haha

I''m so hoping for spots Diane, fingers crossed!!! She''s lying down now. Is sternal with the head not flat to the ground and legs tucked in? Thats what she's doing anyway.


----------



## cassie

yeah thats sternal



when she lies flat on her side thats what we class as flat LOL genius isn't it lol

sorry you're not feeling well, hoping your feeling better soon!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Cassie





Is that cute little Finn in your profile pic? Love how bay foals have the white fluff


----------



## Eagle

Hi Hayley


----------



## cassie

Yes it is



my cute Widdle Finnley! When he was a day old



I loved the colouring he had when he was a baby!


----------



## countrymini

Hey Renee





Yes he is a very vibrant colour! Just makes you all clucky!!!!


----------



## countrymini

Might see if I can get some photos for you guys. Not so dizzy now but if you don''t hear back from me I might''ve fallen in the trough and drowned.


----------



## countrymini

So can't upload the photos yet coz the main computer is being used but I reckon she''s dropped more



Vulva is same length but she''s not relaxed today, I knew that would happen



As soon as the 4 year old gets off the computer I''ll upload these photos!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## Never2Mini

Its getting so exciting here at marestare ! My little Dolly had 2 loose Poo's this morning in her stall.



She has slowed down on eating and takes forever to finsh her whole meal.


----------



## countrymini

Exciting! She sounds close! Will have to pop over to your thread to keep an eye on Dolly''s progress





No baby here yet.


----------



## Eagle

Not that I am complaining about your photography skills but can you snap another shot of her udder for us.





Here is a good one you took on the 26th March

/monthly_03_2013/post-44615-0-59874400-1364338925_thumb.jpg






How is Bindy doing?


----------



## countrymini

Sorry, i''ve been cropping the photos and shrinking them so they upload faster than 3 hours. BUT today we're into the new internet month so watch out, massive photos coming again!!!!

Bindi is still the same. I''ve been taking photos to keep an eye on her bits but haven''t uploaded them as there hasn''t been any progress. I'll upload some today to keep you all in the loop


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Wings

Butt still looks good, I wonder if she'll keep us hanging with that udder?


----------



## countrymini

Probably, there''s still nothing there.

Cleavage for Renee... and other asorted photos. Sorry the back on isn''t square, I''m scared of the electric wire.


----------



## 

That cleavage is looking lovely!! Since she's moving ahead now in the udder department, I would guess she'll do a little more filling and separate those nipples a bit before she foals! She's doing GREAT!!!


----------



## countrymini

This is Bindi, first photos today and second are from mid Feb


----------



## 

She's making progress too!! Slow and steady -- just perfect!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that tail!!


----------



## countrymini

She''s such a scruffy nut and that tail always stays perfectly silky and unknotted.


----------



## cassie

thats an amazing tail! WOW

are u planning on showing her at all in the future?

Sweety's boobies are looking good!


----------



## countrymini

Probably not, well not in the near future anyways. Got too much going on. I'll just enjoy the rest of you ladies showing your darlings off. I had massive plans when I first brought them home but I think it was just me trying to distract myself from Phoebe having leukeamia. Now I'm quite content to just use them for cuddles and aromatherapy. We're just bought a new block of land (sale still going through) and are planning to sell our house and move there. I think we are stress junkies.


----------



## Eagle

I understand that you needed a distraction, how is Phoebe doing now ? Congrats on your new land


----------



## countrymini

She''s doing really well. Still on chemo daily but only has the strong stuff every three months now. And got a nice little crop of hair growning now too.


----------



## countrymini

Checked madam during her dinner and her hooha is super floppy and potruding again. Same as the other morning except the lips kinda looked like you could see inside a bit. Like maybe turned out or thick lipped? I didn''t have my camera which was a pain. I tried to check inside but she kept moving away. I persisted for a bit then left it, didin''t want to frustrate her into doing something stupid.


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though she's moving forward nice and steadily - good girl! Bindi has a good looking tummy there too.

So glad to hear that Phoebe is doing well, bless her and good luck with your move, most exciting - how soon will you be going?


----------



## countrymini

We need to tidy things up around here first so hopefully have the house on the market in the next two months. Then its just waiting for it to sell. Once it does we''ll have the money to start building.


----------



## countrymini

Not really any changes here today. Tummy has gotten a bit more pokey.


----------



## AnnaC

Now THAT is what I would call a dropped tummy!!


----------



## Jade10

Yep that looks very pointy! Hopefully we are getting closer


----------



## countrymini

Here's hoping! At least we have one less day to wait than we did yesterday


----------



## Jade10

Hehe Exactly!!


----------



## countrymini

There is some light grass under her bump that I think is exaggerating that point. I was just looking outside and its not as pointy as that picture. When you enlarge it you can see the lighter grass lol


----------



## countrymini

I think she's had enough. I was standing beside her investigating her bits and she tried lining me up for a kick till I pushed her backside away.


----------



## Eagle

Her hooha looks darker in that pic



she has started her udder so maybe she will do a little more shopping yet.


----------



## countrymini

Yeah I noticed there is a darker area in the top right but didn''t know if I was just seeing things


----------



## 

No, she's darker for sure.

I'm hoping she'll do a bit more filling, but she sure looks very close to going!


----------



## countrymini

Today.....


----------



## Wings

LOVING that tummy!!!!


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, its almost as impressive as mine!





336 days today, c''mon baby!!!!


----------



## Wings

Have you thought up any names yet?


----------



## countrymini

Not yet. I thought about it then decided to wait till it popped out and thought of a name that suited him/her. i''ll let the kids choose a paddock name and since I've very few brains cells left atm I'll probably put it up here for opinions on registered name and pick the one I like best. So start thinking!!!!


----------



## Wings

You know I love naming 

I either have to think of all possible names or none at all... otherwise I never get the foal to match the name


----------



## countrymini

I''ve been playing around with words that would mean something to me but not sure yet. Will have ''Ridges'' before it, so something that will sound good with that. Some that I've come up with:

Ridges Take My Time

Ridges Dreams Of Sleep

Ridges Social Life Ruiner


----------



## Eagle

Ridges Bring it on


----------



## countrymini

Perfect!


----------



## Wings

Ridges Fast Forward

Ridges Lost Time


----------



## 

Ridges Wazza Matter - No Sleep? 31 letters !! LOL


----------



## countrymini

haha. Seriously tho, I remembered I wanted to add Wazza's initials in so it'd be Ridges GW ????

Still no baby here...


----------



## cassie

haha oh dear Hayley! lol

poor foal lol

she is looking ready to pop tummy wise!


----------



## countrymini

No surprises in the night. Will check her out a bit later.


----------



## countrymini

Udders look slightly bigger....


----------



## cassie

hmmm that left udder is looking like the teat is beginning to fill



she is progressing really well



tummy is looking great!

won;t be long now!!


----------



## Wings

There's certainly something going on in udderland, I wonder how much she will fill before going? All other signs are certainly ready to fire!


----------



## cassie

I'm wondering the same thing Bree, the fact that she is starting to fill her teats which is generally the last thing to happen makes me think she won't get a real massive udder, or she will bag up super quick right before delivery...


----------



## countrymini

If that is the case I will have to take a photo after the delivery just so I can have a massive udder picture in my collection





Day 338 today, let see if she makes 340!


----------



## cassie

haha do!  just remember that next time you put her in foal that her massive udder is after she foals... lol


----------



## Gone_Riding




----------



## Wings

I wouldn't be surprised Cassie!

Go out and give her a BIG SQUEEZY cuddle from me



:rofl see if that speeds things up!


----------



## countrymini

Gave her a cuddle, will see if it works



. Hubby thinks today might be the day, reckons he saw her acting odd this morning. She's been normal since I've been watching her so I don't know.

Pics from this morning. Tummy has shrunk some more. Vulva looks redder but not sure if its only because the flash didn't go off.


----------



## 

She's looking good! I'm thinking another couple of days or so, but with these girls -- heck, it could be a couple of hours or so!!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Jade10

Her udder looks like its grown a bit to me



and her belly definitely looks skinnier from the back


----------



## Wings

If she goes this week I'm claiming credit due to that hug



:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Hope she goes this week! I was watching her today and ohhhh she's looking at her tummy!!! Wait no she's not, shes's in a convo with the magpie behind her. In other news, Bindi has developed a habit of peeing everytime I bring the feed out.


----------



## 

Wings said:


> If she goes this week I'm claiming credit due to that hug
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



Okay -- we'll give you the credit!!!


----------



## countrymini

340 days!!!! If it comes out with no spots I'll be wondering what took it so long to cook. It must be a boy, they have extra bits.


----------



## 

She's looking good, and it looks like her tummy is moving slightly forward of center -- so just PERFECT!!


----------



## lexischase

Is it just me or does it look like her udder is more impressive in this picture?


----------



## cassie

yeah udder is filling nicely now



won't be long for Sweety!


----------



## countrymini

..define 'long'


----------



## countrymini

Action tonight maybe??????


----------



## Eagle

Looks like she is NOT a happy camper. Sending prayers and hugs


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo looking exciting!! Maybe the foal was doing a shift into the delivery position, does her tummy look that little bit more forward?


----------



## countrymini

I didn''t think to look at her tummy. But she has settled down now so maybe you are right Anna. Going to have a lookie now.......


----------



## countrymini

Bit too dark to see and she''s standing on the wrong angle. Will take some photos in the morning


----------



## 

Yes, Anna, her tummy was a bit more forward in the earlier shots too! She's moving that baby around for sure!


----------



## Never2Mini

Come out an play baby


----------



## countrymini

After that carrying on last night she does look different but not hanging as low as she was. I cant remember reading about this so I'm really hoping it is progress, not regress lol.


----------



## Wings

Those teats are beginning to separate nicely, I find them a better cue then udder size when it comes to these horrible "no udder for you" mares! (Looking at you Sweety, Fantasy and Ashanti. You're a bunch of meanies!)


----------



## cassie

wow that udder is looking great!! and her tummy has a nice V to it, woohoo come on Sweety!


----------



## countrymini

So straight down or outward, is that where the teats should be before foaling?


----------



## cassie

straight down generally for foaling


----------



## 

She's looking good. I would think that she'll fill a bit more -- which will separate the nipples more, and we look for the nipples to be pointing straight down!

Looking GOOD!!


----------



## countrymini

bout the same as yesterday, unless you experienced ladies can point out any differences


----------



## Eagle

She sure likes to keep is on the edge of our seats, I think she will fill her udder as she has so much edema but I guess we just watch and wait


----------



## 

Nipples are moving around and her udder is gaining some milk. She's starting to do some "back-filling" -- you can see less wrinkles at the back, and the opposite sides are making changes from day to day!

So, all going just fine!


----------



## countrymini

343 days...

udders look they're shrinking


----------



## Eagle

What time did you take these pics?


----------



## 

Naw! She's just messing with you!! She's doing fine -- just wait! She's doing just great -- and soon we'll see the little one!


----------



## countrymini

Renee, these were taken at about 8am this morning. Thanks for the encouragement Diane lol


----------



## countrymini

testing my new phone out


----------



## cassie

haha nice





looks like Sweetie has decided its time to get woolly LOL 

she is looking good, she's just putting the eyelashes on her little one <3


----------



## countrymini

How long do eyelashes take to grow!!????



She is slightly agitated this morning. Nothing major, just the odd belly swipe and tail swish. Not as bad as the other day.


----------



## 

I think they are ALMOST perfect! Looks like she's filling her nipples a bit -- so may bag at foaling. She's looking really good!


----------



## countrymini

One day I will have perfected my eye for udder improvements. All I''ve really seen for the last week is saggy udder, saggy udder, saggy udder. And you girls are pointing out all these things that I'm really struggling to see haha. I''m pretty happy with almost perfect tho lol


----------



## countrymini

Any chance they can snap their tail bone? Sweety is pushing so hard on the pole today, it looks quite painful!


----------



## 

Baby must be in a really uncomfortable position -- but she won't hurt herself. Just love that she continues to make good progress!


----------



## Eagle

she looks so good in every way, I bet she will do some late night shopping




What do her hooha and vulva look like?


----------



## countrymini

About the same. Her hooha lookeed so floppy a few weeks ago and now its rather average. Not sure what thats about! lol Dark outside now so I'll take more photos first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## cassie

maybe the position that the baby was in was pushing against things which caused it to loosen? lol just guessing... I'm sure it won't belong now, how are you going with the lack of sleep?


----------



## countrymini

I've actually come to peace with this lifestyle lol. The tiredness was stressing me out for a bit but I''m used to it now. I do really hope she has it soon tho, all these other babies popping out left right and centre are making me a bit impatient lol.


----------



## cassie

haha I'm impatient for my babies too






the girls haven't even visited the boys yet! LOL...


----------



## lexischase

Go give her another really BIG hug (squeeeeeze)


----------



## countrymini

Nipples look different today, I'll leave that up to an Aunty interpretation









Bindi, I think she may just be fat, enjoying the good life


----------



## cassie

She's looking good!! Wow she's a fair bit darker inside... I would think she would get a bigger bag before foaling but seeing the colour of her hoohaa I would be watching her constantly just to make sure lol


----------



## countrymini

I've given up trying to read inside the vulva. I''m only taking photos for your girls haha

I have to go to an appointment at 11.30 for an hour or so, hopefully she behaves while I'm gone.


----------



## cassie

oh gosh I wish you had her up on camera so I could watch for you while you're out...





I'm sure she will be perfectly behaved while you are gone


----------



## countrymini

Back now, all good.

I've decided on a paddock name if we end up with a filly on the 25. "Poppy"


----------



## cassie

oh yes! I so hope she has her FILLY on the 25th!


----------



## countrymini

My foaling alarm died this arvo. *Cue hyperventilating* Hubby came home and showed me it was only the transformer and plug, and luckily he is a pain in the butt with saving old transformers so we found one in his stash that fitted. Phe-you!!!


----------



## cassie

oh wow!! good work hubby!!



lol sometimes it handing keeping that ole junk lol


----------



## Eagle

I think they are both just fat. Oh well if they don't foal by xmas we will know


----------



## countrymini

BAR HAR HAR RENEE


----------



## 

What a tease you are Renee!


----------



## Eagle

gotta do something to pass the time


----------



## lexischase

I just woke up and had a dream that Sweety foaled a gorgeous silver colt!! I think it was a colt anyways.... I don't even know what color the sire is or if a silver is possible but wouldn't that be exciting?!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I'm still laughing about the jokes! I love silvers! My mare is bred to a silver buckskin, so I'm really hopeful. That would be REALLY exciting! Come on Sweety, we want a silver!


----------



## countrymini

I don''t think silver is remotely possible wahhh!! I love silvers too. Sweety is black varnish pintaloosa. Her sire, registered as a brown appy, dam, black pinto. Wazza, (new name is Gippy) is a Bay appy, his sire is liver chestnut pintaloosa, dam is black bay.


----------



## 

I think you should agree that silver probably isn't in your future.....but I'm really waiting for the SPOTS!!!! THOSE we can expect!


----------



## cassie

How is she this morning Hayley? I love being able to say this morning and it bring our morning lol I get so confused if it my morning n their evening or our evening their morning lol


----------



## countrymini

Morning Cassie




Yes Diane, I think we'd have to have a genetic mutation to score a silver lol. Spots are a must tho!!!

346 days today, little rotter!!!!!! Nipples look bigger but are pointing more inwards again. Battery ran out so only got these photos. She's looking really slim.


----------



## 

I have to compare pictures, but I think she's actually filling a bit more up front. That's fine, as we know they can foal without ANY udder and do very well. But she's moving nicely ahead -- and I don't think it will be much longer! She's really doing just fine!


----------



## countrymini

Just realised how cruel Sweety is being to me. Fair enough, she needs longer than average to cook, but this is my very very first foal. She could've been slightly more thoughtful


----------



## 

Just think how thankful you'll be when that perfect baby comes to the ground safely! It's so nice to know that you're going to forget how mean she is now!


----------



## cassie

haha its so true! remember how I was with Suzie Diane?

Hayley I had NO due dates at all for miss Suzie Q when I first got her my vet came and told me that he thought she had 4 weeks to go!!!! this was in June!



poor Renee Diane and Anna must have been so sick of me by the time Finnley man came along LOL





she is looking really good though! and I can see a little more filling happening



she can't cook that baby for too much longer you will see your much awaited baby soon I'm sure


----------



## AnnaC

Not true Cassie, we all enjoyed the long ride waiting for Finn to finally put in his appearance - firm lifelong friendships were formed at that time and it was all due to our special Suzie - thank you Suz!


----------



## countrymini

Even tho Sweety is a big meanine I still love her to bits and know the little one will arrive as soon as its ready.

How long did Finn take to come after the four weeks were up?


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Months!!


----------



## countrymini

haha Oh dear. Did we fire that vet!? lol


----------



## 

I don't know about the vet, but we sure had a good long time to make friends and now we get to enjoy Suzie at her shows! And next year -- Suzie being a mommy again! Cassie and Heidi were the "core" that helped get our Nutty Nursery started!!


----------



## cassie

countrymini said:


> Even tho Sweety is a big meanine I still love her to bits and know the little one will arrive as soon as its ready.
> 
> How long did Finn take to come after the four weeks were up?


haha he was born 9th October LOL the vet didn't do an ultrasound he just looked at her, said one of the female vets should have come as his hand was to big lol so he just looked at her and thought 4 weeks LOL

yes we did indeed



 haha look out when I have two babies due and I'll have the whole year that I wait for them to be born LOL

Diane I was thinking about Heidi the other day and was going to pm you, have you heard from her? didn't she have one or two babies due this year?

haha and you will forget all about the wait when the babye comes along believe me


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Cassie and Heidi have the foundation mares the made up the Nut House



They are golden members






As to Suzie's foal watch, well it was long but boy did we have fun! Do you remember when we thought you had burglars and it turned out to be the other horses coming to visit Suzie


----------



## cassie

Hahahaha yes n I made dad shut the gates at all times n I starts padlocking the stables lol :/


----------



## countrymini

haha, sounds like you guys had fun.


----------



## countrymini

Morning everyone!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they were great times and we were all quite mad - well we certainly were by the time Suzie actually foaled! It was Cassie's long thread of some 300 pages (if I remember correctly) plus all our chat, limericks (sp?) stories and jokes that led us to being removed from the main forum and placed here on a specially constructed forum for folks that go slowly mad while waiting for tricky little female chips to show us what they have been hiding! LOL!!

And to think that it will happen all over again next year!!

Morning Hayley - how are the girls lookng today?


----------



## Eagle

ssshhhhhhhh don't tell them we got thrown off the main forum, we will lose our street cred.



I might write a poem for you tonight Hayley





It will start:

There was a mare from down under

that made us start to wonder,

.....

have to wait til tomorrow for the rest cos I am off to bed





nighty all


----------



## 

Nite! Sleep well!!


----------



## countrymini

Nite Renee.

Photos photos. Thought I might start comparing, make it a bit more interestng.


----------



## countrymini

First today, second two days ago

























]
Getting directions on how to mix the feed correctly


Free of the fly mask!


----------



## 

She's really doing great! I know it's not "fast enough" -- but everything is moving ahead as it should -- so we will be expecting a healthy little one once SHE decides she's ready!!

Give her a big belly squeeze from Auntie Diane -- and tell her I'm really looking forward to SPOTS if she would be so kind......


----------



## countrymini

Will do





In your expert oppinion, if she continues at this rate how many weeks approx do we have to go? lol


----------



## cassie

She's looking good Hayley





Haha yes I well remember I was in Fiji at the time and was so cranky they moved us while I was away lol luckily Diane saved the day



) hope you're having a lovely ANZAC day Hayley


----------



## countrymini

Yep, it is a gorgeous Anzac day here thanks Cassie. Hope yours is just as lovely


----------



## AnnaC

How soon?? That is the million dollar question that many brood mare owners would pay to have the answer to! LOL!!

She's certainly moving steadily in the right direction, so she could continue her slow progress or, at this stage, she could move forward very fast. Sorry, but only she knows the answer, and she's not telling us!!





Cant wait for that poem Renee!


----------



## countrymini

Thats what I thought Anna. Bit like the "Is my mare pregnant?'' question lol

Checked her vulva just now while she was having dinner and it isn''t red but has blue veins visable that weren't there this morning. Is this ok?


----------



## countrymini

Beautiful morning here. Day 348. Do you guys still want photos or should I do them every couple of days unless there's a change?


----------



## AnnaC

Every couple of days or so would give us a better chance of seeing any changes.





Blood veins can look blue/purplish in colour. Have you got her stabled at night (sorry cant remember!) - this can be useful (apart from of course being essential for when they foal) because when stalled at night the udder will often seem very full in the morning, whereas at the end of a day outside the exercise reduces it somewhat. When the udder is still tight and full at the end of the day outside, it is one of the signs that they can be close to foaling, so can be useful!

Of course maiden mares can do anything they please it seems, so she could foal at any time. Are you set up so you can sit up with her overnight once she gets a little bit closer or even from now on, given her dates. Plus is she close to the house during the daytime and is there someone always around (if you are not there) to keep doing regular checks? Sorry again, but I cant remember your set up!


----------



## countrymini

Thats fine Anna.



Shes in a grassy yard with the stall during the night which is literally 5 meters from our bedroom. Because the weather is fine I havent locked her into the stall as I want a natural as possible foaling. And she can stretch her legs as much as she wants. Temps in the Northern Rivers of Australia don't drop as bad as the US and Europe, so I'm not worried about the cold. We leave the outside light on now so I can see her easy when I do checks When she does get to the point of me staying awake all night I can sit on my veranda with an endless mug of hot chocolate and watch her. During the day I let her out into another grassy paddock but I can see the whole area from my window and if I go out the neighbour can also see from their house.


----------



## countrymini

Wasn''t going to post photos but her nipples look bigger today. Also, don''t know if its just the light but her hooha looks darker. Can''t see the blue veins as good this morning, maybe the pig rooting with Bindi yesterday just put a bit of pressure there last night.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Your girl is so pretty!!! Love the spots! Can't wait to see her foal!!!


----------



## cassie

yep I can see more changes



and her hoohaa is definitely darkening nicely





I just thought if you want to talk to someone if your unsure of anything I would leave you my number... (not that I'm an expert by any means, but sometimes just talking to someone helps



) I don't care if its 3am in the morning. 0409 750 076


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Jessie. If I pass on enough ''can't wait to see her foal' messages she might get the hint lol

Thanks for the number Cassie, will add it to my contact list. Beware, the 3am call mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wings

Ummm.. Sweety? I went away for a week! Why are there no cute foal pics?

Ok, think warm thoughts girl...




... I'm going in.


----------



## countrymini

:rofl


----------



## countrymini

My beached whale having a roll


----------



## Wings

Naaaaw


----------



## 

Beautiful!!


----------



## AnnaC

Good girl - get that baby in position.


----------



## countrymini

Day 351


----------



## 

Another day closer. Next picture set, can you get a picture from the back to see if she's moving that baby into position?

Such a pretty momma!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## 

WOW!! She's done some serious rolling ! Baby is looking in really good position!!! I would be watching her even more closely now that she's lining that baby up. She may foal without filling up that udder, but she's looking fabulous!!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## countrymini

Back on the computer now. That mobile uploading is murder! I suppose I'll get used to it but I keep bumping the screen so then it will zoom out and everythings tiny so I press reply instead of upload a picture.

She followed me around the other day while I fixed up the electric fence, kept trying to spook herself by going near the long grass and waiting for a rabbit to move and then gallop up the paddock. Then she'd come back down to do it again. Yesterday and today she hasn''t wanted me to touch her hooha. I've kinda persisted since I want to know if there's a change inside but she's not a happy camper about it.


----------



## cassie

she is looking so good Hayley!  so excited for the post that says that you have a new little foal up there


----------



## countrymini

So I was wondering how many days do you wait before you get the vet to check your mare? 370? And is Sweety more likely to have difficulty in labour then if she'd already foaled?


----------



## 

How many days is she now? Since I had a mare who always foaled at day 365, I never got concerned until the 1 year mark had passed. But are we "positive" of her breeding dates? I can't remember -- but thought there was some "figuring" that had to be done.

So where is she now?


----------



## countrymini

She was with Wazza from 8th to 15th May 2012. She's 352 days going off a foaling calculator I found online. Maybe I shoud double check it incase I entered the details in wrong. The next time she was with him was October 2012


----------



## Eagle

Putting the 15th if May she will be 350 days tomorrow.


----------



## 

So we have time. My one mares foaled at day 365 -- so 15 days past today. It's a long wait -- but she's moving ahead steadily and looking good!


----------



## countrymini

Ok thanks ladies. Maybe because we're coming into winter she's letting baby grow a bigger coat lol.


----------



## Wings

I suggest we all sit around her and poke her belly until that foals comes out


----------



## countrymini

Think she may have added about a mil each side since yesterday.


----------



## cassie

slow but good progress


----------



## countrymini

352 days today. No significant changes in the last few days.


----------



## cassie

Gosh she sure is dragging this on! come on Sweety! we are ready to see your baby now please


----------



## countrymini

thought I'd better upload one pic.


----------



## cassie

its a good tummy!


----------



## 

Come on Sweety!!!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## cassie

she reminds me of a turtle, plod plod plodding along hehe, slowly but surely she is getting there


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> she reminds me of a turtle, plod plod plodding along hehe, slowly but surely she is getting there


LOL!



:rofl

I love it!


----------



## countrymini

Haha. Arghhhh.


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> Haha. Arghhhh.


I feel your pain.

But because it's not my pain right now I'm going to do the kind thing and laugh at you 



:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Hear that?.................................................. Neither can I. Will have to think of a comeback later.


----------



## cassie

haha oh poor Hayley... at least she is progressing



it won't be long now... (but you might want to remind her that she is a horse not a turtle and she should do the horsey thing and have her baby already!!)


----------



## countrymini

That's what I've done wrong. She has no sand to lay her eggs in. Now I'll have to wait for the new moon haha.


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> Hear that?.................................................. Neither can I. Will have to think of a comeback later.


You'll have the perfect comeback when my lot are due since I paddock bred! You'll be sitting back ,enjoying your youngsters and watching me sink into complete insanity (more so then right now obviously



)


----------



## countrymini

Haha, already excited!


----------



## 

She is really lining up baby -- so that's a real positive step in the right direction. She's doing great.....even if too slowly for all of us!!


----------



## countrymini

Bindi has worked out how to undo the latch. Little feral. My son got an earful the other day when I found her in the backyard, so now I'llhave to apologise. I've latched it into the chain now, see if she can work that out!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## Eagle

Naughty Bindi, these minis are too smart for their own good


----------



## 

oooooooooooooooo.....come on Sweety!!!

And Bindi, stop getting that precious boy in trouble when YOU are the culprit!! Naughty, naughty!


----------



## cassie

Come on Sweety!!!


----------



## countrymini

For those of you on facebook I managed to catch Bindi on camera escaping. Sorry non fb people, I don''t know how to upload from phone to youtube yet.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=190252897791285&set=vb.100004197270335&type=2&theater


----------



## cassie

haha WHAT A BRAT! very clever to open one of THOSE latches, lol hey her tummy is looking like its dropping a bit... can we see some new piccies of her please? (for those who aren't on facebook


----------



## countrymini

ok, will go and get some now.


----------



## countrymini




----------



## countrymini

Whoa, looks like I had a few beers before that second photo haha

See what I mean about her belly. Its been droopy and plank sided for weeks now. That's why I'm thinking maybe she's not pregnant, just a fat tummy. Udder is still unchanged.


----------



## countrymini

Here's Sweety's bits this morning. She couldn't scrunch up as tight as usual so hopefully we're moving along! Day 356 so about time


----------



## cassie

hmmm, unless she is just carrying low? my Fat Finnley man looks like he could be pregnant he is so wide... (on a strict diet now of course... )

I think she is in foal... but I'm no expert hehe.

come on Sweety!!!


----------



## Wings

I could go either way with Bindi, not fool proof but will she let you feel around near her udder to try and feel for movement?


----------



## countrymini

Thats what I thought was weird Cassie, she is totally slimeline from the back. I will try to have a feel tomorrow. She's not a fan of being touched around the tickley bits tho. I think Wazza harassed her too much nipping her into submission. Is it just infront of the udder that is the best spot?


----------



## Wings

I find it the best. I put an arm around the front of the mare to "hold" her and place my hand on the bulge in front of the area and often with my face pressed against their sides. I almost never felt Loki with my hand, he always managed to get me in the face


----------



## countrymini

ok, will give it a go.

Almost forgot, HAPPY WISHBONE DAY!!!!

http://www.wishboneday.com/


----------



## 

Happy Wishbone Day back at you. Such a horrid disease. When I was teaching school, I had a little girl with it, and she was the sweetest thing, but such a sad disease to have. I hope they can eventually learn more to help these special children.

Can't wait to "see" what you "feel" with Bindi, and SWEETY.......can you hear us calling you??? Let's get this baby safely on the ground soon! We're really all waiting and watching you! YOU are the center of attention -- can't get better than that! COME ON LITTLE LADY!


----------



## countrymini

Yes, these kids are pretty resiliant. My son's new wheel chair arrives in a week, but hopefully he wont ever have to use it. He's been on monthly infusions of pamidronate for three years and his bone density is almost normal and he hasn't had a femur fracture for about a year now. Probably jinxed myself just then lol. He met another OI boy on the weekend which was really good for him.

Just got up so haven''t gone outside yet, but the girls are still wandering around lol. NO babies.


----------



## Eagle

Happy Wishbone Day Hayley. I am so glad that your son is improving


----------



## countrymini

Bindi update: I found I have a weak lower back this morning. Oh the pain haha. Between my back and Bindi jumping and kicking i got a few good feels in but I can''t say anything definate. No major kicks but there was movement. Just not sure if it was her gas since she was eating at the time. Will keep trying everyday and if she gets used to it I might get to feel for longer than 3 seconds!

Sweety: Hooha still looks good. Her nipples look a bit pinker, will upload a photo in a min. Everything else is about the same.


----------



## cassie

oh sorry to hear you are in a bit of pain at the moment... yay for possible movement from Bindi and yay for progress for Sweety!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Cassie, its not too bad just annoying. I hurt it on the weekend, it got better, then leaning over Bindi today it decided to say hi again. This is what I need.





Had a look at Sweety's hooha tonight and it looked a little like the lips were open a bit. She could still scrunch it a bit but I could see pink skin from the inside, but on the outside opening. Just a little.


----------



## cassie

haha nice. I'm sure that would sort out ALLL your issues lol you may not be able to lie on your back for three weeks from the bruises lol.


----------



## Eagle

Oh my goodness, that is extreme!


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thanks for the early morning laugh!!



I laughed harder when I realized I thought it was logical!

I SO am with you on the 1-3 second feels. Katya knows I'm going to try to feel her when she sees me coming, and she's developed some interesting dance steps to keep me away from the tickly bits.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Where do I sign up for that? Looks so....invigorating...as tired as I am these days I may benefit from this type of "therapy"...


----------



## countrymini

Even if it does hurt, its gotta be a nice change from sleep deprevation hurt


----------



## 

A slightly open hooha bodes well. Maybe she's finally getting this in gear!

COME ON SWEETY. We're all REALLY going to need therapy if you don't show us that little one soon!!


----------



## countrymini

Day 358 today. My subconsious is so creepy. I dreamt last night she had her baby but it was a human baby. Wasnt weird in the dream, just a huge dissapointment as there were no spot or colour!


----------



## Wings

And so the dreams begin



:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Today her hooha looks so scrubched up. If nothing has happened by next wednesday I'm getting the vet out to check her. What if she holds out till september??!!


----------



## 

SHE WON'T HOLD OUT TO SEPTEMBER -- but certainly, you must do what makes you feel most comfortable. We're all behind you! I think she just has a little more time -- since she IS growing an udder, I think we'll see a bit more filling, and then baby!


----------



## countrymini

So we had a little chat this morning. I explained the undignified way she'd be handled if the vet had to come out next week.


----------



## SummerTime

countrymini said:


> Day 358 today. My subconsious is so creepy. I dreamt last night she had her baby but it was a human baby. Wasnt weird in the dream, just a huge dissapointment as there were no spot or colour!


I can totally relate!! I dreamed Summer had a Lama, a pig, and something else, but I can't remember now for the lack of sleep at the time! LOL Every time I was desperately trying to get the sack off its nose.... It was awful!


----------



## countrymini

Haha so weird hey. I actually remember in this dream it looked wrong and I realised it still had the bag on it and it couldn''t breath. But then when I opened the bag it was a baby inside. So wrong


----------



## 

I'm glad you had a talk with her -- but what a LOOK she gave you!!

/monthly_05_2013/post-44615-0-34872000-1368058287.jpg


----------



## countrymini

I think she may have dropped some more. With my luck she'll have sucked it back in by tomorrow. She's acting a bit anxious this morning. Probably that impending vet visit





Other day then today


/monthly_05_2013/post-44615-0-13558200-1367970422_thumb.jpg


----------



## JAX

Oh yes baby is getting into position!!


----------



## Wings

Belly looks good!

Tell her I'll come and visit with the plunger


----------



## countrymini

Well we're coming into evening and she's still acting like the sky is going to fall. I accidentally slammed the gate after I'd fed her and she jumped about a meter and bolted. She should be used to it, I do it everyday lol. The whole time she's eating she's keeping her head up looking around, not relaxed at all.


----------



## countrymini




----------



## 

She is looking VERY dropped. At this point I would let your vet know that you have a mare ready to foal without much udder, just as a precaution. Most probably she'll fill her udder at foaling, but it's always good to let the vet know ahead of time, to make sure her "supplies" are in order in case you need them. Most times you don't but it's a good thing to give them a "heads-up".

/monthly_05_2013/post-44615-0-11173100-1368143802_thumb.jpg She's really looking good!!! Not much longer!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Diana, and just checking before I ring them up and sound like an idiot, am I letting them know so they have formula on hand or that injection that helps mum get milk in?


----------



## 

You're letting them know you may need the injection to bring in momma's milk.

Probably won't need it, but it never hurts to have the vets prepared and on alert!


----------



## countrymini

K, thanks


----------



## AnnaC

Very sensible suggestion on Diane's part, especially as Sweety is looking so dropped and in the go position! Allowing for the fact that you may not be able to anticipate foaling via her udder filling properly, are you keeping a close eye on the colour in her vulva - this, apart from obvious labour behaviour, might be your only sign that gives you an early warning. I'm sure we dont need to tell you not to leave her for any reason if you think she might foal!!


----------



## countrymini

I haven''t checked inside since yesterday morning. There looked to a red patch in one area but didn''t look exactly like those pictures that Renee posted. My back has gotten worse (its coz i turned 30 in Feb, they weren''t joking about going downhill now haha) so I haven't checked it again but I'm watching her like a hawk just incase.


----------



## AnnaC

Watching like a hawk is good - hawks rarely miss a thing!


----------



## countrymini

As long as this hawk doesnt get distracted by the rabbits down the paddock we should be fine


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Employ a small terrier to chase the rabbits away for you! (I could send you one?)


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy does she ever look ready!


----------



## countrymini

Thats what we're hoping Little Ribbie (sorry, saw your name floating around but have forgotten it)

I wonder what the world out there is like now. Is everyone driving hover cars yet?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Now thats funny!! Hover cars LOL

You poor thing..I so remember that from 2 years ago..Im not sure I like this very early wham bam thank you mam 2 foals in 2 days though.

It wont be long for you now and you can just sigh a huge relieve. Then the happy cries for day!! Haley, i will go back and read your other posts but is this a first for you?


----------



## countrymini

Yes it is. She is a maiden and my very first foaling . Which is why I think she's being so unkind. She could've at least pulled an average gestation for me! Don''t worry about reading back from the start, you'll only get my excitiment at my other mare's, Bindi, apparent baby kicking which in hindsite was obviously some seriously agressive gas. I think Bindi may have some fertility issues as she was running with the stallion for about 6 or 7 mths. We will know for sure by July as I think this is the latest she could have anything.


----------



## 

Come on little Sweety!! We're sooooo ready for this little one to arrive!!


----------



## SummerTime

How is Sweety? I need an update!?


----------



## lexischase

STILL no foal.....???


----------



## LittleRibbie

Public Service Announcement

There are still 10 more hours till the end of Mothers Day and 24 hours in the Day After Mothers Day Holiday!!!

"anytime your ready Sweety"


----------



## 

Oh Sweety............


----------



## amystours

Updates???? Sweety??


----------



## Wings

Hope we lack an update because Sweety finally decided to do something.

And if she doesn't do it soon I might have to swing up to NSW, kidnap Cassie for help and drop by to give Sweety a stern talking to on behalf of all the Aunties!!


----------



## countrymini

Sorry, been busy all weekend with Sweety doing pilates, yoga, accupunture, hot curry, hot bath, hot... actually not that, no stallions around here anymores! Anyways STILL NO BABY. Upside, one side of her udder looks like its bigger than the other, not huge but progress. Her vulva is still the pink.

DAY 363 - poem for you guys, my state of mind is questionable





I have a horrible mare

Who will hold on as long as she dare

But woe is she

To hold baby

I''m going in with a flare

Not sure if that even makes sense...... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## blazingstarranch

Aww man!!! It sure would have been nice for this EPIC pregnancy to end today with a bouncing baby horse! Fingers crossed that it will be soon!


----------



## Wings

:rofl

The lunacy is clearly setting in





Make a cup of tea, plan a big event that can only happen on one day, do your nails and put on nice clothes. She won't be able to resist then!


----------



## countrymini

oh yeah.

I decided to give her one more weeks grace and vet will be coming next week.


----------



## countrymini

Just caught up on Molly''s thread! Now I'm worried, what if Sweety's having a phantom? (not literally Bree!) Does their tummy change as well with false pregnancies????


----------



## Wings

When Rivain had her phantom last year she did get a decent belly but it wasn't as impressive as Sweety's.


----------



## 

I'm thinking she's just not quite ready -- although I sure don't know what the hold-up would be!

Come on Sweety....you're driving us all bonkers -- so you've achieved your heart's desire to be the center of attention! Let's get this show on the road -- for Wazza, if no one else!


----------



## ratzo155

Her belly sure looks like she is hiding a little one in there. I sure hope she isn't having a phantom!!

Molly is such a mystery, I didn't pay close attention to dates last year because I thought she was already breed before I got her. Now I am wishing I would have.

The vet is busy with calves being born it is hard to get an appointment.

Don't worry i am sure she is just not quite ready yet and your beautiful little one will be here soon!!


----------



## cassie

Gosh I can't believe sweety is still holding out! Come on girl enough is enough! Alright Hayley send me your address I'm posting you one bug plunger from our hardware store! Beware sweetheart you better have that baby before it arrives!! OR ELSE!!!


----------



## Eagle

wow Sweety this is going beyond silly now, you have driven you mum nearly mad! Hurry up!


----------



## countrymini

Yes this mummy is going bonkers. Good news tho, udders look like they are joining the party!


----------



## countrymini

oh and ...... HAPPY CONCEPTION DAY!!!!!



365 days today


----------



## 

Yup!! Sure do!


----------



## AnnaC

Plus, from the look of her, baby is dropping too (pity it's not dropping out but we cant have everything I suppose!).


----------



## countrymini

Was scratching my head for a bit trying to work out what pre birth sign 'dropping out' was and why hadn't I read that before haha. I should go to bed before I hurt someone


----------



## cassie

Haha oh dear come on sweety! Time to have your baby now thanks


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Come on Sweety, you'd best get that foal produced before your Momma becomes a danger to herself and anyone else lurking nearby!!


----------



## Eagle

She isn't pregnant at all, she just wants the extra feed


----------



## ratzo155

I was so sure I was gonna see a post about a new little one this morning.


----------



## LittleRibbie

That makes 2...well 3...4....never mind..everyone wants to see a foal!!!


----------



## 

DITTO that! An uneventful birth to a beautiful, healthy foal safely on the ground -- and I am also requesting SPOTS -- but am willing to go without as long as the other requirements are met!!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks everyone, especially Renee, you're such a bundle of hope





You'll never guess what I found standing next to Sweety this morning. Absolutely nothing. Also no udder changes. She was being a bit nasty to Bindi this morning which might be a change. She usually is the boss but she was trying to bite her, she's not usually that much of a cow.


----------



## countrymini

So I couldn't handle the thought of losing more sleep for no good reason so I called the vet, he's coming in half hour! Wish me luck


----------



## 

Wishing you luck -- and ALL GOOD THINGS!!!


----------



## 

Any news?? Praying all is well


----------



## countrymini

Well, I can sleep peacefully at night now, knowing I have nothing to worry about. I have to face everyone that I've been putting on hold the for last few months and explain that I didn't need to. Also I feel really really tired today just knowing that I could've been sleeping through the last 90 days. But just so you don't feel too sorry for me, there IS a foal in there!!!! But he said that since he had to reach in so far to feel it, it couldn't possibly be due any time soon so she had to have taken in October! So super excited about getting some sleep, so glad I got him out!! He said I also need to be careful with her feed so she doesn't found being THIS big. whoops


----------



## 

OCTOBER? Well, sleep now, Hayley, and have a good night's sleep -- but I truly don't believe October. Since she's growing an udder now, and IF I was only going by udder developement, I'd say maybe 6 weeks at the "outside", but there is no way I believe she took in October. I just can't "go there" in my mind -- which can be wrong -- but I just don't believe it.

Sleep well Hayley, and we'll watch the udder grow!

Anna and Renee, what do you think? Am I "full of it" ? I'm just not going with this thought process. Having baby be forward and deep just doesn't make sense to me to say baby won't be any time soon -- and not until September -- she's a maiden, so I would expect baby to be deep and held up tight.

Thanks for the update Hayley. And sorry if I'm disagreeing with your vet, but I'm just not seeing it. Hope you understand, I'm not saying your vet isn't right -- I just don't think he is, but not trying to be a "disagreeable" Auntie -- I'm really a nice lady at heart.


----------



## countrymini

Thats fine Diane, I did wonder about the shape change too. Maybe she has loose muscles? I double checked the dates I had filed and it wasn't october it was september 20th. Which if i filled the calculator out correctly makes her 238 days. The vet also said with the amounts of grass we have here over summer I would've have needed to supplement her with extra hay so maybe i've been over doing it.


----------



## AnnaC

OK here are my comments! Have to say that I agree with Diane. But firstly I have to say that I have always been suspicious about her dates, there is no way that I could believe that she would carry a foal this long. Then I agree with your vet on the feed and grass issue - keep forgetting that you are in Aussieland Hayley and therefore have been through your summer months, plus you have grass. When my girls are foaling in May or June here they have nothing but grass until they come in at nights a month before they are due to have hay overnight and a small cup of balancer night and morning, nothing more, and they are fat, but hard fat not flabby fat. So having gone back and studied Sweety's pictures several pages back, I can see that the dropped belly could be more from her being overweight than having baby already dropped.

But I also agree with Diane. Maiden mares do carry their babies up high and tight so a mistake could be made as to how far along in pregnancy a maiden mare is. Also the udder development that she has so far is not the 'puffy swelling' that an overweight mare sometimes shows, so she IS showing some movement towards udder development which, to me, would put her some 4 weeks to her foaling date.

So yes, you can go back to enjoying some sleep for now Hayley, and we had better put some suggestions forward as to what Sweety should be eating at this stage of the game, remembering that by now your grass will be losing some of it's goodness and we dont want to drastically reduce her feed too suddenly either. Perhaps a good quality balancer to provide her essential minerals and vitamins would be a thought and then to rely on the grass just to provide the necessary fibre?

How about some more pictures this time next week so we can make comparisons to those I have just been looking at?

Sleep well Hayley - you deserve it!!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Anna. I''m feeling really overwhelmed. Its like my body knows I can sleep tonight and is trying to start now (its only 2.30pm here atm lol) Here''s what i''ve been feeding her and you guys can let me know what I need to tweek. As you said Anna, the grass is starting to slow down a bit.

Not sure if scoops are the same size worldwide but she was getting two feeds morning and night. Combined she was getting a total of 1 scoop oats, 3 scoops lucern charf and 1 scoop breeda. Now that i''ve written it down it does sounds like a lot lol. Any imput into what i need to change would be great


----------



## AnnaC

I remember the breeda from when Cassie was feeding Suzie and it sounded like a good mare and foal feed. To be honest, apart from the breeda your oats and chaff were just filling her up, which she doesn't/didn't need, so I would cancel them out first, maybe cutting her down to literally a handful of each night and morning for a few days before stopping them all together. You could keep going with the breeda - I'm not too happy about cutting ALL her feed out at this stage, we just need to get rid of the 'bulk' side of things - but the problem with any 'commercial' feed is that unless you feed the quantity stated on the packet/sack for the size of horse, then you are NOT getting the necessary amount of vitamins and minerals required, which is why those of us that do use these commercial feeds also feed a balancer or provide a top quality block/tub/lick/loose added to feed/ to make up the difference.

But firstly I would suggest that you weigh the amount of breeda that your scoop holds - all scoops differ in size and all feeds differ in weight - so we can get an idea of exactly how much breeda she is getting at the moment, also can you check on the back of your breeda sack for the correct amounts to be fed to a horse of her size (they usually have a chart or something that will say so much breeda alongside either hay or grass for optimum health). Meanwhile, on your next trip to town I suggest to try to find a good quality tub/lick for her - either a general one giving all the necessary vits and mins or sometimes you can get one suitable for breeding stock, but either way she will be needing something if we are going to cut down on her feed intake.


----------



## countrymini

She has a trace element block in her paddock. Forgot to mention that. Will follow your instructions and see how we go, thanks


----------



## Eagle

It is clear that she has movement in her udder which doesn't normally happen until around 6 weeks before:

May 5th

/monthly_05_2013/post-44615-0-68808700-1367742692_thumb.jpg

Yesterday

/monthly_05_2013/post-44615-0-40536200-1368577609_thumb.jpg

But her tummy hasn't really changed much in shape over the months due to her being chubby (no critisism here as my girls were always XXL to)

13th April

/monthly_04_2013/post-44615-0-12504800-1365891658_thumb.jpg

Today

/monthly_05_2013/post-44615-0-81755200-1368577448_thumb.jpg

We can only go on pics whereas the vet is hands on but I would think she would foal way before October


----------



## 

She's such a pretty lady, and I'm so looking forward to this little one. Ditto to all Anna and Renne have said, since she's more familiar with the feeds available.

I'm still guessing more in the 4-6 week mark with that udder changing, but can't wait to see her changes as you change her feed.


----------



## Eagle

I agree Diane, her being a maiden makes tummy changes unreliable as they hide them so much better


----------



## AnnaC

Well, did you enjoy your sleep????

Dont forget to find out how much a scoop of your breeda weighs!


----------



## countrymini

Haha, kinda. The thought to check her every 5 seconds was still there so this might be a hard habit to break. Hopefully tonight will be better. Will weigh the breeda this morning


----------



## Wings

I'd actually cut the breeda before I touched the oats.



In no way would I call them filler and the Lucerne chaff balances them out beautifully.

I do think you could do with a rebalance though, it sounds like a lot if you have good quality grass. Per feed mine usually get a scoop of Lucerne, 2 cups of whole oats, 1 cup of breeda + supplement. That's an 'average' that gets tweaked a bit but they only get that when they come off the big paddocks and up to the 1/4 acre where they only have pick and as much grass hay as they want.

I've had all of mine balanced out awhile ago but it's probably due to be double checked, I'll have to hit up my feed queen friend





Like I said on fb I hope the vet is right, a spring foal will be so much easier on you and Sweety, even if August can be a bit gross!


----------



## countrymini

I measured the 'scoop' and it holds 560 grams of dry breeda. On the bag it says 'pregnant mare 1 - 8 mths 300kg should get 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 kgs per day. Sweety's probably half that weight so I probably haven't been overfeeding it. Altho if you are only giving a metric cup Bree and your girls are fine I probably could cut it back. The amount on the bag increases when they are over 8mths then again when lactating. I was definitely going overboard with the Lucerne chaff.

Think I forgot to mention this but I had Bindi checked as well. She is not pregnant. I didn't know enough about stallions when I had Wazza but looking back his balls were definitely not showing when I got him but they were there when he left so I think he may have been performing all right but was shooting blanks till mid 2012. That would explain Bindi not falling pregnant with the amount of months she was with him.

Anyways, I am so relieved we have a proper date, feels like all this year has been waiting for this baby to come on time from different stallions and possible cover dates lol. Did I mention I'm not going to breed again?



You breeders are troopers!


----------



## Eagle

That seems a lot to me if you add oats and chaff plus grass. I personally would cut her back slowly.

Sorry to hear that Wazza was shooting blanks poor little chap, I am not sure if he would want us all to know that. Lol


----------



## countrymini

No probably not lol. He thinks he is a little stud muffin. Am going out to visit him soon when I get time, will have to get some photos to share.


----------



## 

Can't wait for the new photos of Wazza. Such a pretty boy! And shhhhhhh--we promise not to tell him you told us a secret about his manhood. LOL


----------



## cassie

wow, gosh what a suprise, so glad that you will be able to sleep now though



gosh I hope that little baby keeps cooking till at least september... August will be still very cold for a little one to enter the world but I'm glad you won't be expecting a June foal (yuck! lol) love the Breeda! Smartie gets it too (as he is a bit hard to get the condition on it works really well )


----------



## countrymini

Shared this on fb, but had to share it here as well. Pretty much sums me up, which is really sad. Good news is I have two months to hit the gym before I'm housebound, again.


----------



## 

LOVE IT!


----------



## Wings

:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Just heard there has been tornados ripping around America. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## countrymini

So I've been keeping an eye on Sweety still and took photos of her bits but didn't upload them as they looked the same. 247 days today according to sept dates. I've decreased her feed to about a 1/4 of what she was getting but I'm assuming I wont see any size change if this is when baby is supposed to start growing fast, she'll probably look the same. She still looks quite dropped so I think she will be getting gravel rash on her belly when the baby does drop for real. Still a lovely girl tho



If I hadn't had the vet out I'd still be wondering about Bindi. Her fur is so long and thick it makes her look so fat! Poor girl, after being 'examined' she ran back down the paddock to Sweety, farting loudly with every trot bounce. She has such a beautiful spunky trot but the noise just ruined it





In other news I decided to get my a into g and finish this breast collar I started. Bit of tweeking to the collar and making a halter to match. Still waiting on a couple more supplies before I can finish it but am having so much fun I've decided to start making them to sell. I've asked Wazza's new mum if he can model it for me since he's always nice and clipped and she's happy with that. Hopefully he looks absolutely gorgeous in it


----------



## 

Can't wait until you share pictures of your new handywork!! And of course, we MUST see Wazza modeling it!


----------



## Wings

Looking forward to seeing new pics of Wazza with his swish accessory!


----------



## Eagle

How is everything down under?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Your like me....I see no reason to run unless someone is chasing me or a horse gets loose but if a horse gets loose I just run to the feed room and shake a bucket !!!...even then I have to go take a nap!


----------



## countrymini

haha. You sometimes wonder how far horses think things through when they escape but can't resist food to be trapped again lol.

Almost got the house ready to put on the market and we've decided we want to make our lifestyle in the new house less stressful. Hubby sold all his goats the other day to the breeder we originally got them from 3 years ago, which he found really hard since you get attached to them. He suggested I consider finding homes for the girls so we wouldn't have any big animals to look after at the new house. I said I would "consider" it........... BAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! No, they're staying lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

I love it when my husband uses the word consider....its so open ended...yup...I considered it...but they stay! how was your day?


----------



## Wings

Just tell him the girls make life stress free...... after they give you stress and then take it away


----------



## countrymini

haha I keep telling him the breeding is the stressful thing, and its not going to happen here again.


----------



## Wings

You're right on that! I'm actually looking forward to my year off!


----------



## countrymini

So nothing much is happening here. Sweety looks like she maybe getting a bit more toned but she still has that pointy look so maybe i've ruined her tummy muscles by giving her too much food and the baby has just plopped out a bit. 

Haven't finished this set yet but thought I'd share what I'm up to. Still waiting for some gold plated dangly things for the collar and have only done the nose band but its starting to come together. Question for the Viking Woman, what price do you think I should put on it? This gold/orange set is going to Wazza's mum when I'm finished, so I feel guilt free for harassing her, but I have purchased enough supplies to do 4 more sets. Different colours tho. All will have brass fittings. They are going to be;

Avocado green with Jasper beads

Burgundy with Citrine Beads

Black with Lapis Lazuli Beads

Beige with Black Onyx Beads


----------



## countrymini

I've decided when we're settled into our new house I want to get a gelding, riding pony, approx. 10 - 12hh and totally kid desensitised. Now, to see if I can hold off for that long!!!! Probably sounds a bit random but I miss having a boy around.

I think I'll let hubby know once its in our paddock coz asking for forgiveness is much easier than permission right?


----------



## Wings

Lookin' good!!

The sets (halter and collar) on my guys tend to be about $300+ as a base price, they climb depending on materials and time. Given that she is "a pro" (no offence to you of course!) maybe price yours below that? I knew of some for awhile where the collars went for $80 and the halters $50 and they seemed to move at a decent pace. I've seen a lot of "not pros" pricing themselves very high and I don't think it does them any favours. Ultimately since we can't use the collars in the ring they are a bit of a photo accessory and don't have the widest market, you'll want to be fairly priced AND nice to stand out





Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks, that advice does give me more of an idea. I knew I was right to ask a serial set buyer.



No offence taken, I think I'd be deluded to think I was a pro before I'd even finished one set lol. Just a matter of slowly figuring out how everything is done, this is one area where NOBDODY seems to want to upload their tricks onto youtube


----------



## AnnaC

They are fabulous Hayley - Wazza is going to look so smart and when everyone sees him I'm sure you will get lots more orders!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Anna! I've decided I don't 100% like that round brass pendant on the front so I've ordered some different shaped ones to see which one looks better. They're coming from the US, so at this rate I should have it finished by xmas lol.


----------



## Wings

I am a tad addicted to my sets



and my halter maker does not make it any easier always uploading pics of new awesome ones! I should stop looking!


----------



## Eagle

Wow Hayley, that is fantastic. I can't wait to see it being modelled bu Wazza





Yep I agree, slip the gelding in and hubby might not even notice


----------



## 

Beautiful! Can't wait to see it modeled on Wazza! He's such a pretty boy!

And I'm with you -- put the gelding in the pasture and see how long it takes for hubby to notice!


----------



## Eagle

How about some new pics of Sweety


----------



## 




----------



## countrymini

Sorry, I have been meaning to get photos for you starved people but it has been raining for ages!! Anyways, sun is out today, so nice of it to show up, so I'll get some photos!!!


----------



## countrymini

My pretty lady. Sorry they're distance shots, in a hurry today. House is on the market and still need to do some painting and cleaning.


----------



## 

She is as beautiful as ever -- and getting a nice little "V" !!


----------



## cassie

where are you guys moving to Hayley?





wow Sweetie is looking fantastic! what a pretty pretty girl! going to be such a gorgeous baby.


----------



## countrymini

At the moment we're on the south east side of casino and the new block is on the north east side. Just out of Casino. The block is only smallish, 1.1hectares, but its kinda on a slope then flat at the bottom. House is going at the top and I'll be able to see the girls when I'm sitting on the alfresco drinking coffee, dreaming up halter designs and HOME ALONE!! yes last baby is off to school next year YAY!!! I must be the worst mother ever! Seriously tho, I will miss him terribly but I'm sure I'll get used the the 'my time' pretty quick


----------



## cassie

thats great! I hope you will send us some pics of the new place


----------



## countrymini

Will try to remember to take the camera next time


----------



## Eagle

Hayley don't feel bad cos we are all the same



I had a coffee morning for my girlfriends this morning, there were 9 of us all celebrating "the end of life as we know it" cos tomorrow is the last day of school and the the kids will be home for 3 months. Lol


----------



## countrymini

Checked the calculator and Sweety is 265 days today, so I guess I'd better start doing weekly photos again to keep an eye out for progress


----------



## AnnaC

A new home? It sounds vey exciting!! Would love to see pics when you next visit, and, yes, we need some updated pics of Sweety too please.


----------



## Wings

Not the worst mother... look at the mares! They reach a point where they LOVE their babies running off to bug someone else for awhile



I think it's the same for all mums


----------



## countrymini

271 days



She's totally off feed now, just had her trace element block and green paddock grass, which for some crazy reason has kept growing this winter! I wouldn't say she's lost weight tho lol


----------



## cassie

woohoo! thats a nice tummy she has got going on there!  go Sweety! do you feel much movement from her baby Hayley?



love that feeling!


----------



## countrymini

No haven't tried again yet coz my back has slowly gotten better and I'm worried about leaning over again haha. I am tempted to try tho.


----------



## cassie

oh I'm glad your back is slowly getting better! take it easy! even just feeling her sides/ flanks you can sometimes feel movement when the foal is active



might be a bit better for your back then trying to feel her tummy


----------



## AnnaC

I'm sorry Hayley, but with an udder like that (from the pictures) on any mare, let alone a maiden, I would expect a foal within approx 2 to 3 weeks! Will be glad to hear what others think, but she simply has to be further along than your 271 days IMO.



Normal udder development starts at approx 300 days or thereabouts!

Do take care with your back - hope it recovers fully very soon!


----------



## AnnaC

Just read back through your pages - noticed that approx a month back (middle of May) we had pics of Sweety just starting udder development and both Diane and Renee commented on the 4 to 6 weeks time frame from that date - right on track for her to be a couple of weeks approx from foaling now!! Dont count too much on what your vet said - not his fault, maiden mares usually have small babies and carry them up high and tight until the last couple of weeks, plus vets dont often get asked to internally feel for a foal and therefore dont necessarily have the experience to give a fully informed answer, more an approximate guess!!

Betting that in 2 to 3 weeks you will be seeing a foal.


----------



## countrymini

I'm pretty good with details but maybe I typed the dates in wrong when I recorded the September cover? If I got it right she's 4 weeks and 1 day away from day 300 and anything after that is safe isn't it? What are the symptoms if she's getting that placenta problem that can make their udders arrive too soon? Sorry, loaded with questions!


----------



## countrymini

So just for my sake humour me and let me know what I'm looking for. First pic is 15 May, last one today. Is it because the nipples looks shorter that you think she's getting ready?

/monthly_05_2013/post-44615-0-40536200-1368577609_thumb.jpg/monthly_06_2013/post-44615-0-42308900-1371518432_thumb.jpg


----------



## AnnaC

Hayley, it is simply because her whole udder is filling, plus I'm watching the shape of her tummy too (dont forget I'm used to watching late term mares that are overweight!). As a maiden mare I would be expecting her udder to start 'filling' once she reached the approx 300 days, not some 30 days earlier - this could be your clue that she took a month earlier than the date you (and the vet) thought.

But I dont think you have to worry about anything being wrong - she is just progressing perfectly for HER dates, not YOURS!! LOL!!

Again I shall be interested what the others think - wake up you lot and start posting!!


----------



## Wings

Wish I could see her in person, so much easier to judge then photos when you're still fairly rookie-ish like me!

Be prepared for a winter foal and cross your fingers and hope she carries longer! But don't stress, what will be, will be


----------



## countrymini

Thanks. Will be an interesting month then


----------



## 

I'm in agreement, that with her udder development and the filling going on, I'm still thinking she is past her 300 day mark, and moving ahead nicely. I can't wait to see this little one -- so we'll all watch and see!


----------



## Eagle

Hayley it isn't so much her nipples as the total lack of wrinkles in the second pic, the changes can be hard for newbies to see that is why we insist on pics. If you look closely you can see that in the second pic she has a distinct two sides to her udder as it is starting to fill.



post the exact same angle in a couple of days cos I am betting it will be even easier to see.


----------



## countrymini

I can see what you mean about the wrinkles now. I guess being a newbie, unless there's a full bag there today that wasn't there yesterday I'm not going to notice the subtle changes lol


----------



## countrymini

Sorry for the delay with photos, I've been keeping an eye on her but kept forgetting to take the camera with me. So here she is, leg on our left was back and right leg was way forward. I tried to move her but to straighten up but she was glued apparently. Second photo is her modelling one of my halters. Nothing like seeing a large naked pregnant hairy model to start your day


----------



## Jade10

I love the head shot, very pretty!!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks



. She was a bit worried about trying it on to start with but after a bit of time playing trust games with it she was fine.

Any readings on those udders, anybody?


----------



## Wings

I think the nipples are still saying "no go!" even the little udder mares here get parted nipples. Still got my fingers crossed for a spring foal so might be biased


----------



## countrymini

Yes, spring would be good! I just realised we have to go to Brisbane mid august for Phoebe's next lumber puncher so I'll have to get a baby sitter to stay if she hasn't had it by then.


----------



## 

Yes, nipples usually separate before foaling no matter the size of the udder. So, she's doing fine, and is letting you know she's stll cooking!


----------



## LittleRibbie

She's giving you plenty of time to make some more lovely halters...she looks very pretty in hers now.


----------



## countrymini

285 days today if my dates were correct. The photo isn't real good, didn't realise I had the zoom on lol.




Gosh I love their little characters.


----------



## countrymini

Ok, here is a BETTER photo


----------



## countrymini

I took it in the middle of the night.



Seriously, not sure what happened to that upload. Udder looks loose and floppy again. is this the start of the up down up down?


----------



## Wings

Sometimes udders do funny things due to hormones or nutrition.

That's why I ignore them until they do something proper and stay that way



:rofl Evil mares!


----------



## countrymini

LOL, well I will be one happy woman when this stage of my life is finally over!



At worst I have approx. 2 months of waiting left.


----------



## 

LOVE the "udder madness" picture!!


----------



## countrymini

So I went out to see the little man today. Would you guys like some photos?


----------



## AnnaC

You surely aren't serious with that question??????? Of course we want pictures!


----------



## countrymini

Here he is. Loves his new mummy


----------



## Evelynk2000

He's a fancy little beauty! And look how sweet he is.


----------



## AnnaC

He looks fabulous - and very happy!!


----------



## 

LOOK at that handsome boy!!!! He's just beautiful -- and is modeling someAWESOME FANCY work!!!!


----------



## Jade10

Oh wow he looks soo handsome!!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks everyone. He is super happy there which is such a relief. At the moment he has a pregnant mare as a companion and after getting a few decent NOs from her I think he's learnt to tell the difference between pregnant and not pregnant. But they're getting on really well and she's not due till October so he'll have her for a friend for another couple of months. His owner has purchased 2 fillies as well but they're both under two so he won't be seeing them for a while. But he's happy and totally loved up so I was happy.


----------



## Eagle

/monthly_07_2013/post-44615-0-79194000-1373106649_thumb.jpg


----------



## countrymini

Isn't he the cutest?


----------



## countrymini

We're at 299 days!!! So excited, can finally see the little baby hanging out the side. Still have amature eyes but the udder looks less developed? than last update.










Sookie pants wouldn't look at me coz I didn't give her any feed. Fair enough lol


----------



## 

Beautiiful!!! I can't wait for this little one to arrive


----------



## LittleRibbie

Can you say "Loppy sided"!! For sure....you must be thrilled now that you're coming into the home stretch!! I'll keep checking for your announcement!


----------



## Wings

Don't you LOVE lopsided? You can finally be relieved that your mare isn't just fat!





Might go show the Bellephant this pic and give her some ideas...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Stop with the Bellephant!! Your not being nice!!


----------



## AnnaC

How could you not feed the Sookie Pants - what an unkind Momma you are!! LOL!!

Sweety is looking great - dont worry about her udder, it will sort itself out as she gets closer to foaling.


----------



## Wings

LittleRibbie said:


> Stop with the Bellephant!! Your not being nice!!


If she gives me a pretty little foal to play with I'll stop...... for awhile anyway


----------



## cassie

Sweetie looks great!! cooking a lovely little baby in there for you! so exciting!

love your little man! he has sucha sweet face! beautiful


----------



## 

Can't believe we're finally getting close to seeing this little one arrive. It's been a long, wonderful journey, and I so enjoy the pictures. Keep them coming and you know, I'm still praying for SPOTS!


----------



## countrymini

SAME HERE!!! lol. I was going to get some photos this morning but its come over drizzly. From tomorrow onwards its supposed to be sunshine so I'll take some pics then.


----------



## countrymini

305 days


----------



## AnnaC

I think we can say that she's finally getting there!! Come on Sweety, this wait has been too loooooooooooooooooooong!!


----------



## 

COME ON LITTLE MOMMA!!!


----------



## 

Did you tell her it's almost August?? We're all waiting for her...very excitedly, I might add!


----------



## countrymini

I'll let her know lol. Just eating breakie then out to take some more photos. I had a look a few days ago and it all looked the same, hopefully this morning she might have some nice boobies under there


----------



## countrymini

K, SO I'M TOTALLY EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Wings

Well done girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give her a hug from me... but tell her she better hold on until Thursday so she's in August



:rofl

Got my fingers crossed that she grows you a nice, textbook udder to enjoy





Have you got your cold weather foaling stuff ready? Or have you guys in NSW discovered nicer weather then we have?


----------



## countrymini

No, its quite cold here still. Altho cold here is probably mild for down there lol. Yeah, i'm hoping she holds off till august, nothing like a yearling that looks like a newborn





I hope she follows textbook too so I get plenty of warning. I think she may have dropped. Couldn't see it till i compared photos from last week. What do you reckon?


----------



## countrymini




----------



## 

Oh YES!!!!! She's dropping nicely and is even a bit forward of center, so things are progressing beautifully!!!!! And, I'm VERY excited about that beautiful udder!!!!


----------



## countrymini

Just so I can get my life in order before all heck breaks loose, going off udder and tummy shape what approx time frame from here is possible launch?


----------



## 

Give us an udder picture in like 2 days, and see how quickly she's growing. That will help us gauge her momentum!!

I can't wait to see again how she's changing! I really don't think she'll go very far into August, but seeing how quickly she's building that udder will help us estimate!

PS -- start getting your life in order!! LOL


----------



## Wings

Depending on fill time/progress I'd guess you have a week up your sleeve. But if she starts to fill quickly you could lose that week easily! At this stage I do a twice daily udder check, you're looking for general fill progression, temperature changes, the 'hardness' of how it feels and of course the nipples parting. Those things should give you a better time frame.

If she was my Rivain I'd say a week.... if she was Twinkles I'd say 2 to 3 weeks



If Fantasy then 2 days.... Mares are NOT nice!


----------



## countrymini

They are a bit mean arent they! Last time I checked before this morning was Friday arvo and there were no changes. But I'll keep checking from now on and I'll post photos in two days time, see what you girls reckon.


----------



## AnnaC

It looks as though things could get exciting very soon!!


----------



## countrymini

314 days





Photos on left are from two days ago, right are today. Is this textbook progression? Hooha is not loose.


----------



## AnnaC

Textbook progression!!





Just need to have those teats to separate a bit more as her udder does it's final fill - could be a day or several days, it's a guessing game LOL!!

Keep an eye on the colour inside her vulva - most mares change this to a deep red within hours of foaling - hopefully she will be one of these mares and will give you this last minute sign?

Cant wait to see what she produces - it's been a loooooooooooooooooooong wait!!


----------



## countrymini

Would be nice if she took a few more days. All of a sudden I feel like I'm not ready or capable of seeing this one safely down! I'm hoping Sweety will just slap me across the face, tell me to calm down and show me how its done lol


----------



## AnnaC

Keep calm - deep breath, or several of them!! You will be fine once things are a 'GO'!!


----------



## 

As Anna said, textbook progression -- and she's even got a nice "V" going in the past couple of days!

You're going to do fine. Reread the post on deliveries pinned at the top of the forum -- even print it out so you have any instructional help you might need. Have the vet's phone # on speed dial, and just enjoy. The greatest chance are you'll just get to watch, but if you're prepared, you'll be able to act quickly if she needs help.

I can't wait to see this special little one -- it's been a long time coming, and I just KNOW she's got something special for you (and us) !!


----------



## Wings

She's looking great!

Deep breaths, you've got my fb and email if you need them




You know I'll chat minis for hours if you need to have a natter!

Best thing you can do is practise what you will do when the moment comes. I use my foaling alarms false alerts for this, it quickly shows up any areas of preparation you might have neglected.


----------



## countrymini

Good idea!


----------



## countrymini

Day 316

V seems to have curved back again lol. Vulva is average loose, still pink inside.


----------



## Wings

Loving the slow and steady progress!!!








Little backwards and forwards steps are pretty common. It's when they hit and stay at action stations that you need to get excited... and panic, and forget everything you know, remember everything you know, become unable to sleep and eventually realise your mare knows what she's doing and you're just the back up support


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bree - how true!!


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Bree - how true!!


Remind me of it when Ashanti is due. I'm sure I'll fall into a complete panic and forget anything resembling common sense!


----------



## countrymini

Is Ashanti a maiden?


----------



## countrymini

Sun is setting on our day 318


----------



## AnnaC

Not quite there, but looking good!!


----------



## countrymini

Would we be guessing end of next weekend at earliest at this rate?


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but not prepared to guess at this stage - things could change very fast or they could just move steadily - your guess is as good as mine! LOL!!


----------



## countrymini

LOL good answer!


----------



## 

She's moving ahead nicely, though! Such a pretty udder -- we've waited so long to see this nice filling....and she looks great!


----------



## cassie

Yay finally really good progress from sweetie! She is looking great! And reminds me of suzies last stages of pregnancy lol



keep an eye on her in case she suddenly gets a massive bag over night but it looks like she is progressing really well textbook. Now praying for a textbook delivery



)


----------



## countrymini

This is from today's check. I was only going to post every second day but thought I'd better get this one checked. Is this the look of when both teats are facing the ground and I should be on alert? Forgot to check inside but her hooha was still pretty tight.

yesterday and today





yesterday and today


----------



## AnnaC

Looks as though she's moving forward quite fast - watch for those teats to actually 'fill', plus any loosening of her hooha and a change of colour inside her vulva for any last minute signs.

Yes, I do think you should be shifting to full time 'full alert' from now on!


----------



## 

Yup! She's going good, and it FINALLY "won't be long" now!


----------



## Jade10

So exciting!! That udder is looking good, come on Sweety please show us your gorgeous spotted baby


----------



## Wings

She's looking so good!!!













countrymini said:


> Is Ashanti a maiden?


Worse, she's the mare I lost the foal from two years ago



She also doesn't develop a real udder until post foaling so she won't give me the LOVELY progression Sweety is showing you!

So be prepared for a total lack of common sense and calm thinking from me as she gets closer!


----------



## cassie

Watch her closely now Hayley




she has started filling the teats hopefully she will be a mare that waxes up for you





Naughty Ashanti! Hope all goes well this year for you Heidi


----------



## countrymini

321 days

Hooha looking slightly relaxed, wasn't allowed to peak in today. Her mood is slightly different today, bit agitated. Mind you baby is being an absolute pain in there, so no wonder. Just watching her for a while and her belly flys left then right, then udder jiggles around. Poor Sweety doesn't know how to stand to relieve it! I'm assuming all this activity means baby isn't lined up yet? I think I remember reading somewhere that it should go quiet once they are packed in tight. Here's today's photos








And poor Bindi, banished to share the grass with the chooks.


----------



## 

She's moving ahead sooooo nicely now. From the pictures, baby isn't lined up just yet, but this can change quickly, as we all know. Her side shot is showing how good she is doing, and baby is dropping nicely.

Keep you eyes peeled -- she can change very quickly should she decide to. This is getting so exciting -- come on little momma!!


----------



## countrymini

Ok, the trick title was mainly to get Bree back for all her nasty guessing games hahaha.

No baby yet, but here are todays pictures!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Naughty naughty!! Seriously though, she's looking so close that you could be filling that title in with a "****/*****" before very long!!


----------



## countrymini

I'm really hoping she has it before next Wednesday. I have to take my daughter to Brissie for a lumber puncher and don't want to miss it! I have a stand in zombie to do 24hr watch if it comes to that!


----------



## cassie

She looks almost ready



hopefully she will have her baby before Wednesday



good luck safe foaling and remember I'm happy for a call even if its just for moral support hehe so excited for you!!


----------



## 

Sneaky....and VERY clever!!!!

Hoping for a healthy baby before Wednesday. She looks about ready -- just needs to line that little one up and push!!


----------



## countrymini

I have a little pocket pony today which is TOTALLY adorable! I let Sweety out of her night yard and she went out then followed me back in for a scratch. Then another. Then followed me around like a magnet. she's normally good for one scratch then 'let me out to the big yard!" Bindi in the adjoining yard was throwing massive tantrums since I was the new bestest friend. Its good tho, she needs the exercise lol. I ended up having to leave Sweety which was really hard, she keeps calling out towards the house. I have to clean today tho, as we have an open house tomorrow and then my son turns 7 on Sunday so organising stuff for that. Sweety's having a good roll atm. She's still hanging around in the night yard. Bindi's disappeared, so touchee!


----------



## 

That change in behavior is a good sign that she's getting much closer. Keep your eyes posted!! And happy foaling should she decide she's ready to go!!!


----------



## countrymini

ok cool!

Where has Bree disappeared to? The foal will be here before she is and I'll have to change my title and thats no fun


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooooooo that sort of behaviour often means that a birth is very close!

PLEASE keep a close eye on her during the day and dont leave her for a second at night. Years ago I lost the first mini (and her foall) that I ever foaled because I ignored this behaviour sign (didn't realise its possible meaning). Mare was a maiden and around 10 days before her due date, plus she was not looking quite ready to foal. She followed me around all day, wanting hugs and scratches. That night she foaled, got the foal stuck in a position that would have been easy to correct. Foal obviously died but the litte mare was left paralysed due to damaged nerves in her spine. I have never forgotten her, nor forgiven myself for not being there for her when she needed me. It was a hard lesson to learn regarding the foaling of mini mares and the reason why I 'scream' at everyone to BE THERE for our precious little ones.


----------



## countrymini

Thats terrible Anna, so sorry you had to go through it. Be rest assured I've placed myself under house arrest and Sweety has no dignity left with the amount of spying watching I do. Example: why can't they line up for a wizzer correctly before they start? They always put one of their legs out further AFTER they've started. (see, i've been watching TOO much lol) Sweety's udder looks like its gone down from yesterday



Couldn't see inside her hooha, out of bounds again today. Outside looked bit more relaxed but after all the 'baby falling out' hoohas she's had, I'm not entirely sure I should rely on that for a sign


----------



## countrymini

Udder is looking better this arvo


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> ok cool!
> 
> Where has Bree disappeared to? The foal will be here before she is and I'll have to change my title and thats no fun


I'm here! Been flat out organizing fencing and Hansel stuff.... and look at the progress she's made while my back was turned!! I should do that more often



:rofl

Do you think she'll hold out until I get back from my Magni visit? Just in case I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a perfectly healthy and stress free birth!


----------



## 

We're glad to see you back, and no, you shouldn't do that more often!

Isn't she doing wonderfully ? I think she's doing fabulous!! Keep it up little momma!!


----------



## paintponylvr

O, another baby coming...????


----------



## countrymini

We're hoping so Paula!


----------



## paintponylvr

I'm waiting too.

If my stomach ever settles down today, I want to do pics... UGH - first no power yesterday for 6 hours while temps and humidity soaring (hubby and I actually talked about a backup generator for our house) and the power crews got power back on about 2.5 hours after they originally had hoped... Right now, I'm taking it ez. Just heard back from my farrier (who is a soldier home on a break and was going to come do some of ours while here) after cancelling our apptmt today.

not a pleasant weekend! Think our foal will wait a bit. She's not due until early September, she's a maiden and no real udder development yet.


----------



## cassie

How is she this morning Hayley?



she is looking so good!!


----------



## countrymini

She's still holding on. I 'think' she might be looking slimmer today but I'll have to post some photos to see what you guys think.


----------



## AnnaC

That could mean that baby has dropped - cant wait for those pics!


----------



## countrymini

326 days today

Took photos and she doesn't look as skinny as this morning. I might have been dreaming! Was a beautiful balmy 28 degrees up here today. Very unlike winter. Perfect for baby popping. Not sure what to make of her udder today. The underneath shot looks bigger but looks smaller from back (to me anyways!)


----------



## 

What a nice udder she's making for you! She's looking very good. Just a little more rolling baby into place and moving her slightly forward and she could go any time! I'm so excited to see this little one with SPOTS!

It might look a little less in the back, but she's also filling the front. Is her udder holding all day or still going up and down with her daily exercise?


----------



## Wings

She's look fantastic!









Agree with Diane, if she's holding the size that's even better then it sometimes looking bigger.


----------



## countrymini

Well it kinda looks the same in the mornings as the arvos. Even tho she's in a smaller yard for the nights its still about 30x30 meters so plenty of walking around going on. Doesn't it only fill during the nights if they've been stalled? We're off to Brisbane tomorrow evening and my mums coming over to set up camp. Hopefully Sweety holds off till we get back on Thurs arvo!


----------



## Wings

It will fill when their movement is restricted so the fill at night thing is more noticeable when stalled or yarded, but I've noticed my paddock girls are usually a bit more full in the morning, probably from standing around snoozing most of the time!


----------



## cassie

Awesome changes!!! I hope she will wait for you to get back cross those legs sweety!


----------



## AnnaC

I think she will hang on for you Hayley - but as we all know, things can change very quickly at this stage! Hope your Mother enjoys her 'camping' session!


----------



## cassie

Hope your trip goes well Hayley maybe could we get one more set of pics before you go? That's if you think there are some changes



hoping you went out this morning to see her back legs tightly crossed ? just kidding of course hope everything goes well for your daughter


----------



## countrymini

haha, well I went out this morning and her udder looked slightly bigger! It might just be the night fill working tho. I'll take pictures before I leave. Want to do a final check incase things are looking super ready so I can give mum the heads up.


----------



## countrymini

She has progressed a fair bit more and now I'm panicking!!












I've told mum the drill and I know she'll keep an eye on her but still wishing I was around! Hooha has gone vertical, not red inside that I can see. I've posted a close up of her teats, can someone have a close look and let me know if that is the start of waxing.










My two blondies


----------



## cassie

Wow she has progressed a lot keep that baby in sweety!!!!!

Hopefully she will wait a few more days until you get home



but I'm glad you have your mum there just in case



keep those legs crossed sweety!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my! She certainly has taken a 'fast forward' stint!! Things have changed pretty fast in the past 24 hours, including the colour inside her vulva - I think it looks a little more red? But no, that is not the start of wax - waxing doesn't normally happen slowly, more it comes suddenly and then breaks off as the mare moves around, which is why so many owners never see it.

I'm sure that you have given your Mother plenty of 'instructions' before you left, but the most important thing at the moment is that Mother never leaves Sweety alone for any length of time - hope she's willing to sit up through the night!! Really hoping that Sweety hangs on for you - after all this time you deserve the chance to be there for the birth.





Hope your trip to brisbane goes smoothly.


----------



## 

WOW!! What a change!!

Hope your mom has read the foaling thread and has the vet number on speed dial! She's looking fabulous and moving ahead in leaps and bounds!!

When do you get back?


----------



## AnnaC

I think Hayley said Thursday afternoon Diane - keeping my fingers tightly crossed that Sweety hangs on for her!!


----------



## cassie

I just sent Hayley a text to see if she had heard from her mum at all will update here when I hear from her


----------



## cassie

Reply from Hayley





"Thanks, just waiting in oncology ATM. Mum had a good night with sweety. She's probably tired as today but sweety is holding on for me. If everything goes well up here we should be home around 5pm today."


----------



## atotton

Wow she's looking good. Can't wait to see what she is hiding in there.


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for the message Cassie, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the family - plus it looks as though Sweety is hanging on for Hayley to get home too.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Cassie. Big day but home safe, just in time for some quick photos before the sun disappeared. I am soooo tired. Last night should have been a nice break but I kept worrying and couldn't fall asleep till late! Not looking forward to the next week. More sleepless nights planned and open house on Saturday or sunday, and Sweety's yard needs scooping again. In the meantime do not expect me to look like a human being, that may be asking too much




.

Hooha was tight again and still pinkish inside. I've added two photos of Sweety side on (taken within minutes of each other), just to show you what difference her change in stance can do to her belly shape lol She also standing with one foot turned out so her udder was half squished.


----------



## 

Glad you're home safe and all is well. She's really looking great and I'm so excited to see this little one.....WHEN she decides the time is right!


----------



## countrymini

Day 330!

She was up down, up down, rolling, agitated and couldn't get comfortable all night. Oh, and the SHE was me.


----------



## 

HA!!!


----------



## countrymini

Think I'm coming down with the flu. Good o


----------



## cassie

she looks great! that udder is filling up really nice now



and tummy is looking great





glad your home safely. hope you're not getting the flu





won't be long now and you will have a gorgeous little one to play with



so very exciting!


----------



## countrymini

SAME HERE! I had a big sleep today and am feeling a bit better. Hubby is home sick so he kept an eye out for me. 
Thought I'd add photos from today as her belly is looking a little strange and her hooha might be darker. Belly kinda looks like a v but too far back. In the photo her vulva looks quite dark but I can't remember it being that dark when I looked. hmmmm


----------



## 

A couple of good rolls and she's ready to go any time by the photos! She looks GREAT!!! Watch her carefully -- she could go any time and happy and safe foaling if she decides to go when I'm at work!!


----------



## countrymini

She is officially a big meaning. We aren't talking atm. I know udders can go up and down till foaling but is THIS far down ok?


----------



## 

Not to worry, Remember, a mare can get a HUGE udder right at foaling and have almost none the day before. It's very frustrating, I know, but she's doing just fine -- and as to being a "MEANY"....yes she is being quite the "meany" !


----------



## countrymini

Ok, I was a little frustrated lol, but mostly worried that maybe something had gone wrong! As long as its safe to shrink that much, I'm ok.


----------



## cassie

Haha oh we know all your worries and concerns and share all your frustrations lol that's why we are here ?

While she has shrunk she is looking much more even and both her teats look like they are starting to point down and fill



she may do a last quick fill and foal  she looks sooooo good


----------



## countrymini

Didn't get time to do a proper check tonight. Just brought her in, quick look under tail, looks tight as tonight lol. Oh well, when there are feet sticking out I can say, I think she will foal today!


----------



## 

We'll all be waiting to hear you say it.....so say it VERY LOUDLY...cause some of us are far away!!


----------



## Mousie96

Any baby yet???


----------



## countrymini

Nope lol.


----------



## countrymini

I think she's lost her plug over night! When I checked her this morning there was a faint brown pink tinge dribble stain from her hooha down to her udder. Udders look like saltanas.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Come on Sweety we're waiting.... I agree with you, when you see 2 little legs coming from under that tail it is one of the major signs....LOL


----------



## countrymini

Bit of a different mood today. She's like a cat on hot bricks. Atm she's right up against the fence closest to the house resting. Every time one of us coughs, farts or splutters inside she turns and calls out. Been standing and staring a lot today. Will take some photos later when I lock her up for the night.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo, stay close to her, she could be telling you that things are beginning to happen!!





Good luck!


----------



## countrymini

The saltanas from this morning are starting to grow again this evening yay! will post photos later, they're on the other computer hubby is using.


----------



## cassie

Oooh good progress! Keep a good eye on her...


----------



## 

Sounds like things are getting VERY CLOSE!!! Come on special little momma!!!!


----------



## cassie

How is she this morning Hayley?


----------



## countrymini

She looks like she's got more of a v this morning and udders look like they may be improving. I haven't let her out this morning, just gave her some breakie and then rushed back in the house to tidy up like a mad lady. We had a couple come over last Thursday and they liked the house and wanted to do a thorough check this morning. I've been flu-ish for a while and so the house was a bit trashed but managed to get it sparkling before they turned up. Apparently they want it so we'll see what happens. I'll go and take some photos of Sweety soon and see whats happening underneath.


----------



## cassie

Ooooh so exciting!!!  hope they take it and you get what you want for it





Good girl sweety! Keep progressing!


----------



## Wings

Fingers crossed!!

Come on Sweety!


----------



## countrymini

Udder is filling again. I decided to add the sultana shot from yesterday morning to show how dismal it was starting to look



I can't really see it in the photo but she has red flecks in her vulva now, hopefully that means something! I haven't altered the back on shot, altho it does looks like I've stretched it, I haven't!


----------



## cassie

Gosh she is very loosey goosey behind Now!! She looks very ready!! Keep both eyes on her won't be long! So very exciting!!


----------



## 

She has certainly elongated nicely! It should be very soon, so keep a good eye out!! She's looking VERY ready to go!!

Happy and safe foaling should she decide today is the day!!


----------



## AnnaC

Sending good luck wishes, and prayers for a safe foaling of a gorgeous healthy little baby - any time now!!


----------



## Mousie96

Baby yet???? I can't wait to see this little kid!!


----------



## countrymini

No she's still holding out on me.


----------



## AnnaC

*









*


----------



## countrymini

Exactly!


----------



## Mousie96

Any baby yet!?!??


----------



## 

COME ON SWEET MOMMA!!! I'm aging more and more by the minute, and just can hardly wait to see this title change with the announcement!!


----------



## countrymini

You and me both! I'm starting to feel a bit disheartened about the whole thing. Might be coz I've come down with the flu again! All her fault of course, lack of sleep has made my immune system play up. I was dreading last night but hubby offered to take over watch and got all his warm clothes and boots ready to make a quick exit to the yard if she started foaling (sigh! how romantic



). I'm feeling a bit better this morning but she'd better hurry up!!!!


----------



## 

So sorry you're feeling under the weather again. i'm so sorry. This mare watch can really take a lot out of you. But praying you return to health in time to play with the baby with tons of energy!!!


----------



## cassie

Sweety, magic gave Renee a beautiful bay sabino filly last night!! Come on pretty girl it's time to show us what you're cooking!! Pretty please?!

Hope you are not feeling to unwell and get better soon.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks ladies. I usually recover quickly so hopefully its gone by tomorrow! Off to see this new sabino baby!


----------



## countrymini

Cant find the thread


----------



## cassie

oh she isn't on here this year, here is the link so you can see her running around





http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=anyssapark

and Renee won't mind me putting a pic up of her baby for you all


----------



## countrymini

Aww, little cutie!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats to Renee ...she's beautiful


----------



## countrymini

Not very good photos today. Hooha has gone tight again, bum cheeks are wobbly but around tail head isn't. Was biting at her flank a couple of times today. Nothing else new tho...







And we're up to day 336


----------



## cassie

Goodness sweety make up your mind what you're doing lol


----------



## 

Well, she definitely isn't carrying as wide as she has been, so maybe.....just maybe she's got this little one lined up and headed in the right direction!! Looks like she's dropped some more, too.

Come on little momma!! Ray had a pretty little baby just a little while ago.....don't you want to join the fun?? PLEASE....


----------



## Ray K

Looks like someones gonna have a new baby very soon!!!


----------



## 

Yup!! I'm thinking so too. I keep checking for the announcement. Won't be long now!!


----------



## countrymini

I hope so Ray! Its only been 3 weeks since the watching started and I was pretty positive about it but now I'm a bit sleep deprived and over it lol. Baby hasn't been partying as hard these last couple of days so hopefully that means its squished up tight ready to pop out. 

In other news, those couple I told you guys about DO want our house so we will be signing on Monday. Another good reason for Sweety to get her act together!!!


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS on the sale of your house! Another new adventure begins!!

COME ON SWEETY!! We want you foaling in your own comfort zone, So, let's get the show on the road!! I WANT HEALTHY SPOTS!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well it's 4.30am here in the UK - the perfect time for babies to be born! Are you listening Sweety "THE PERFECT TIME FOR BABIES TO BE BORN"



So would you kindly give the matter some thought and get things moving in the right direction.





Great news about your sale Hayley, will you be moving far and when will it all happen? Do tell us your plans please.


----------



## Wings

Plunger time?





Hurry up Sweety!

And congrats on the house sale!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks girls. We will probably have to shift in 4 weeks time as the buyers have just exchanged on their house and want to move straight in. We were looking around for a rural rental but there just aren't any so we've found a rental in town. Before our house settles in approx. 4 weeks, Rod will work on the paddock fences and shelters at our block. Girls will be moved there while we're in town. Its only about 10mins from the rental so I'll be able to check them daily. Distance from our current place to new block is about 20mins so not far. New house probably wont be finished till early next year but it should go pretty fast (I hope!).

Definitely plunger time! You're up early Anna!


----------



## Ray K

Did you tell Sweety, to share that baby with all of us already..........


----------



## countrymini

Believe me, I have tried!



This is one stubborn mare! In two days it'll be 4 weeks since her udder started growing. She's just a big meanie!


----------



## Ray K

Cant hurry perfection


----------



## Ray K

Not to go off topic to far but, my black mare Coco has 2 blue eyes and has a silver hair about every inch or so on her coat. Does that make here a what? I hear you ladies talk about frame and splash. And I just get cornfused. She has a dished face if that helps any.


----------



## AnnaC

4 to 5 weeks is spot on for udder growing time so hang in there Hayley she's almost there!!





Ray, I'm useless with colours - totally confused - but I think it is Sabino that causes the white hairs in coat colouring, and is it Splash that gives the blue eye/s?? I'm sure someone will tell you.


----------



## countrymini

I read it was 2 - 4 weeks norm so I was thinking she was out to get me but if 5 is still normal I will forgiver her and buy some more V.

Still learning my colours Ray but what Anna has said sounds right to me.


----------



## 

Actually, I always think the slow and steady udder development can be from 4-6 weeks, so she's almost there, as Anna said.

COME ON SWEETY. You can fill in the missing parts of the udder when you foal....it will be just fine, pretty girl. We're ready and anxious!!


----------



## Wings

If Sweety doesn't hurry up she'll end up racing Rivain








Ray K said:


> Not to go off topic to far but, my black mare Coco has 2 blue eyes and has a silver hair about every inch or so on her coat. Does that make here a what? I hear you ladies talk about frame and splash. And I just get cornfused. She has a dished face if that helps any.


Would need to see a picture to be sure, each pinto pattern has a few characteristics that help identify them although visual analysis is never as accurate as genetic... but it can be pretty close! They can also have a number of patterns at once, so your girls blue eyes could come from splash or frame and the white hairs in the coat could be from sabino.


----------



## countrymini

Photos from this arvo.... day 339


----------



## cassie

I was sure I would see that certain post that we are all waiting for when I jumped on here this morning crazy week and weekend both good and bad ill update my post later.

Exciting news about the house selling, I hope you were able to get all you wanted for it. So quick that's awesome! Unlike someone else we know who isn't so quick ahem sweety? Lol she really is looking good Hayley a bit more filling and she will be ready


----------



## 

Yup! She's almost there!! Come on Sweety. Either go shopping or just lay down and show us that baby!!


----------



## countrymini

I was looking at picture of other udders online, (can you get arrested for that?) and a lot of them had really filled nipples so I reckon Sweety will make us wait till that happens lol.

Bit of a sad day today. After much thought we realised we wouldn't be able to have the fencing finished at our block before we move and I really didn't want to leave Sweety's foal for 24hrs at a time, so we've decided to move her to my parents while we are renting. They have hardly any room and can't have Bindi as well so I decided last night to put out some adds to find a suitable home. I have had heaps of callers this morning but only one seemed perfect. A lady who has a few horses and a older mini that was dumped at their property who was a bit feral at first but has slowly become one of the family. They found this mini was such a good companion to their horses that when she saw my ad she thought Bindi would be perfect for her quarter horse, a mare that loves the other mini to bits but is the same age as Bindi. It will be a forever home till they both pass so I'm really happy with that arrangement. Anyways, its more convenient for her to come this arvo than in the next few weeks so I'm feeling a bit cheated but I'm really happy with who I found her. Bit confused really!


----------



## Wings

Selling always sucks but it's much easier when the home is perfect. I know I was a wreck waiting for Storm's buyers to arrive and I felt like crying after he left but it's been fantastic to see him blossom with his new family, they're giving him so much more then he got here!

Big hugs


----------



## countrymini

Thanks, they have just picked her up. I fed Sweety to distract her but the food has run out and she's calling out. I feel so bad. Hopefully she has this foal soon or I will have to loan another mini to keep her company. The ladies were really nice and its so good to know she's going to an excellent horsey home.


----------



## countrymini

Sweety's udders are down from yesterday. Just a little bit.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a shame, but it sounds as though you have managed to find Bindi a great home - will you be able to visit her sometimes? We are going to miss seeing her pictures on here.

Hopefully Sweety will produce her baby soon.


----------



## countrymini

Yes, they said I can visit her anytime, so that makes me feel better


----------



## 

So sorry you had to do this, but so glad she got a good home.

Come on Sweety. Have your little one soon, and you will be so happy to have your little one to watch over!!


----------



## cassie

Wow so sorry that you had to sell bindi, I'm sure that she has gone to the most amazing home





Come on sweety I'm so ready to see your baby


----------



## countrymini

yay!


----------



## cassie

Woohoo good progress!! So exciting!!!


----------



## countrymini

She came to me for her hay with her ears pinned back so hopefully that means she's not in the mood coz she's having little contractions and will have her baby not too late tonight or at first light in the morning. Yep, that probably exactly what it means


----------



## 

Crossing my fingers that it's the case!! She's really doing good now....COME ON SWEETY!!!!


----------



## countrymini

Still no bub. Hubby and I are tired and stressed about getting sorted for moving so she'd better hurry up or we'll probably divorce over it!


----------



## 

Well, we certainly hope not!! Take a break, have a glass of wine, sit in a rocking chair and just relax for a bit TOGETHER!!


----------



## countrymini

Probably not a bad idea! 

Didn't take photos but udder is looking a little bigger again this morning. 343 days today


----------



## AnnaC

Hang in there Hayley - she cant go much longer .............................. can she?? Just joking! That glass of wine and the shared rocking chair sounds like a brilliant idea to me.


----------



## Wings

Wish you were in the same state, I'd volunteer to inflict you all with ZOMBIE BREE a few weeks early and watch her for you!

But remember to stay calm, and breath. No matter how tempting the urge to throttle her gets


----------



## countrymini

Cassie, you're in the same state, where is your offer?





Its ok girls, we'll manage. I might become a menace to society and be locked away but they probably have the internet so I can still chat


----------



## AnnaC

Praise be for internet availability - everywhere, just in case!!!! LOL!!


----------



## 

We all feel your "pain" but remember -- you will quickly forget it all once that baby is nuzzling you!!


----------



## cassie

Haha well I was about to share my offer but my horses are calling me to feed them. Lol


----------



## countrymini

Excuses excuses!





Last night was better, hubby took turns, so not so tired today. I can see her nipples from the side now when she walks. They must be hanging lower.

Her being Sweety, not my hubby


----------



## 

How is Miss Stubborn today??


----------



## countrymini

Still acting like she's got no intention of foaling. Talked to an old aquaintance yesterday and explained my predicament. He has foaled horses before and said she's probably waiting for the day you need to move then she'll have it. He musta had some meanies in his time lol


----------



## countrymini

345...... we wait....


----------



## 

At least she is healthy and strong and moving ahead just perfectly. It's frustrating, and we feel your pain, but hopefully she will give you this little one sooner than later. Personally, I just can hardly wait to see some SPOTS !!


----------



## cassie

Hey she is looking really good!!!

Ok my offer... Ill come babysit sweety On the night she foals hehe sound like a plan? Sounds like a plan to me ?

Na I totally understand where you're coming from



if we remember miss suzie minx I was watching her from June till October ?

Sweety wi foal when she is good ready and has probably got you shipped off to a mental asylum lol


----------



## AnnaC

She's progressing!! I'm still voting for the 5th.


----------



## 

I'm almost afraid to vote on a day. I'm so bad at it ---- I'll shoot for the night of September 6, so you have the whole weekend to play!!


----------



## countrymini

I really hope she has it this week. Give baby a few days to get used to life outside before we move HER! Can you tell I hope its a filly lol.


----------



## countrymini

Finally some excitement here!

After my last post Sweety started acting agitated. She was still eating, but would storm off flicking her tail all grumpy. This went on for about two hours then about 5.30 she started getting up and down. 5.33 she was pushing and i'm freaking out trying to work out what 15mins after 5.33 was incase there was no progress but my brain just wasn't working! Her waters broke and white bag started coming out, phew! Next was a foot but it was a lot squishier than I was expecting so of course I thought it was a nose. Panic. Then other foot came out (phew) and nose all pretty much level with the first foot. Panic. Sweety rolled and second foot and nose went back to where the were supposed to be. I held the pressure on baby while she was pushing. Sweety had her standing up in the end so I caught her. Bag didn't break so I opened it, wasn't expecting it to be so hard. I was a bit worried at first as Sweety was getting mad evertime baby bumped into her but she's got the hang of unconditional mother love now and baby is allowed to do anything. She is sooo cute, black as black. Not a spot on her that I can see, might have to get at her with some correction pen. All over red rover by 5.40. Soooo thankful it all went perfectly. Baby has found the milk bar and I think Sweety has milk as there was a lot of squelching going on under there! Will go back and check her again in a min. just thought i'd better leave her as baby was following me a bit and didn't want her to get the wrong idea of who mummy was! Here's some photos of our little cutie!


----------



## Wings

Continuing from my joy on facebook:

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















































Took her time



LOL!

She's looking very sweet, I hope we get loads of dry photos tomorrow!

If she stays that dark when she dries out then I hope you like grey, she's looking very dark! What a darling!


----------



## countrymini

Is very black a sign they will grey out? I'm not worried either way, still can't believe I got a filly! So awesome!!!


----------



## Wings

Often the greys don't get that lighter coloured foal shading that we often see. It's like they tease us with awesome colour



But they always look darker wet so the colour obssesor in me can't wait to see her dry!

As an example though, a Lipizzaner foal, born black and will go grey (also has the classic grey goggles):




A black Arab foal, not likely to grey out:




You can see the differences in their foal coats. Foal colour is so mean!





So happy she's on the ground for you finally! And I still love "About Time" as a name


----------



## countrymini

Good photos! I tried so hard to try her, went through 3 towels and she was still damp! She had lighter fluff around her tail.


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

What a wonderful baby! She is just beautiful and leggy!! Just what we ordered -- except she burnt her a bit!! Not to worry, I've had many a foal hide SPOTS under the baby fluff! But even if she's not hiding them -- she can develop them as she matures -- or you can get the correction fluid out!






I'm just so excited for you!!! WELL DONE SWEETY !!!!!!!!!! she looks fabulolus!! And you did a great job being there to make sure all went well!! Can't wait to see her all dried off!!!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! WOW!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

Well done Sweety!! Well done you too!! What a fabulous looking little filly!! Yes I agree with the others - she will grey out but she still may have spots as she matures.





Cant wait for the dry pics when you are ready. Am absolutely thrilled for you Hayley - after all this time she is just perfect.


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom

Yay Sweety!!! So worth the wait. Congrats to you and your gorgeous baby. Nice work Sweety!


----------



## countrymini

Thank everyone! Kids have named her Liquorice, altho if they greying happens we might have to change to vanilla lol.

Sweety is being such a good mum. I did half hour checks till 12am then fell asleep till 4am. Sweety has kept Liquorice in the shelter since about 7pm. Its not freezing out but you can feel the due starting to settle so its good they're under cover and warm. Will take photos when the sun comes up. Liquorice is a total fluff pot. Looks like all her underneath has white fur.


----------



## chandab

Congrats! What a doll. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## eagles ring farm

wow congrats can't wait to see dry pics she looks beautiful. I don't have any experience with grey but she looks very very black

although she is still wet in the pics


----------



## countrymini

Some dry pictures (she is soooo cute & friendly) Let me know what you guys think about her colour today. She has her daddys face


----------



## chandab

Very cute, and looks to be pretty friendly.


----------



## Never2Mini

Sorry no help with color but she is Gorgeous !


----------



## 

What a little beauty!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr

wow, were all these babies born the same day?? You two (never2minis as well) kept the filly fairy!!

What a cutie and I don't think I see the grey goggles on her but I don't know how prevalent that is in mini greys. I know that with the ones I've seen in mustangs, QH, Paints and Arabs always had the goggles - some a bit "smaller" (narrower band) around the eyes but still noticeable.

Cute little girl!! Guess now we just have to wait until she sheds her foal coat.


----------



## countrymini

I just measured her before and came up with 21". Her feet and legs aren't completely straight yet so should I wait till then to measure her birth height?


----------



## Wings

She's adorable!!

Want me to share a picture on the colour group I hang out in? Or since you're on fb I could send you a link to the group



At the moment I could see her going either way but I THINK I'm leaning towards black... today anyway


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, thats fine to share the photo. Would be nice to know lol

If you click on this link it will take you to a photo of her aunty who looked pretty black and has stayed that way. She's the pinto foal at the top of the page

http://silkwoodminiaturehorses.webs.com/foals.htm


----------



## countrymini

Oh and I've thought of a reg name. Since she has the same head as her dad (New Beginnng Gypsy Warrior) I'm thinking 'Ridges GW Gypsy's Shadow'.


----------



## 

countrymini said:


> I just measured her before and came up with 21". Her feet and legs aren't completely straight yet so should I wait till then to measure her birth height?



What I would suggest is to measure the cannon bone. That measurement will tell more, and you don't have to wait until she's fully up on her feet!

I'm leaning to black, too, but it's very hard to tell this early. But whatever color she turns out -- she's just precious and beautiful!! And you never know -- you might find SPOTS under that baby fluff!!


----------



## countrymini

Cannon bone is 7.5". Dug around in the fluff for a while but all I could see was black. Black hooves and black girly bits


----------



## AnnaC

Here are a few of my 'blacks' - they are all related. Original mare, Black Bess of Croust - British Shetland, obviously must have been black at birth, but was totally white by the time I got her aged 16, she's lightly flea bitten in the summer, now in her 30th year and well and truely retired!

Bess has produced this filly by a black stallion - filly greyed out by the time she was 3.




She then produced these two (filly and colt) to my red dun stallion - both stayed their birth colour.





Another of Bess' daughters, BB, a solid black mare by a black pinto stallion produced these two fillies, the first by my red dun and the second by my Falabella stallion Ansel (liver chestnut), both these two turned out to be and remained true black in their colouring.





Colours are soooooooooo interesting!!

I think we are due more pics of your pretty little girl Hayley.


----------



## countrymini

Colours are rather funny lol. Will get you some photos in the morning. Her feet aren't as relaxed this evening and starting to look normal. She has to trot to keep up with mums walk and its so cute. Sweety has kept her in the shelter all day only wandering out a little when Liquorice is asleep then racing back if she hears a movement. Such a good mumma.


----------



## countrymini

Oh and by the way, NOBODY told me about the 'feathers' on their hooves when they arrive!!! I was a bit worried something was terribly wrong especially when she started standing and it looked like they were splitting lol.

I also talked to Cassie yesterday and she said it was best to worm Sweety now so Liquorice can get some protection. Only problem is I wormed her two weeks ago. When is the earliest I can do it? I'm assuming in another two weeks?


----------



## Wings

You can do it right now with an Ivermectin based paste, the sooner the better as it won't hurt Sweety to get another dose so soon






I LOVE the "golden slippers!" your reaction must have been a bit



:rofl

By the way colour people are mostly saying black with a few possible greys thrown in... I think they find Sweety's colour more interesting!


----------



## countrymini

HAha funny. I think we came up with black varnish pintaloosa for her didn't we?


----------



## countrymini

What is that paste called do you know?


----------



## AnnaC

Any of the wormers containing Ivermectin will do (read the packet). However it is supposed to be given within 12 hours of foaling (purpose being to hopefully prevent foal maybe getting the scours when mare has her foaling heat). What did you worm Sweety with 2 weeks ago? As you have missed the 12 hour window, I wouldn't really worry about worming her again, although it wont hurt her.

PICS!! PICS!! PICS!! Please.


----------



## countrymini

K, I might do it again just incase. I can't remember the brand I used but it was those pellets and the main ingredient is Ivermectin. Would love to get you pics now but its dark and only Sweety will show up in the photo haha


----------



## 

The appaloosa mottling will take time to appear, so those black girly parts, her muzzle and under her tail may well begin changing slowly and show her mottling. She's just so pretty!!

Great pictures, Anna, and I think it will be great fun to see how she changes. I'm still leaning to black, especially with the lighter counter-shading going on in her foal coat. But what fun to watch her!!


----------



## countrymini

Someone found their legs today. Sweety is wormed, hopefully it helps.


----------



## Wings

What a darling! Won't be long and she'll forget she has anything BUT her legs... and her stomach



:rofl ENJOY!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my, what an absolute little cute bundle of delight. Thank you for the pictures - keep them coming!


----------



## Eagle

wow so she did have a bun in the oven after all. lol and what an adorable little bun too.

She looks so kissable



Hayley you must be over the moon





/monthly_09_2013/post-44615-0-41667300-1378171556_thumb.jpg


----------



## cassie

Congrats again Hayley!! She is sooo cute I hope you have her a snuggle from us aunties!


----------



## countrymini

Might be a bit early to tell but what do you guys reckon about her conformation?


----------



## AnnaC

Looks great to me - why, do you see a problem?


----------



## Wings

With the bubs I don't so much look at conformation I go for the general "look" and your darling is looking fine!


----------



## countrymini

I don't see any problems just wanted to double check with you experts.


----------



## Wings

I like the "3 weeks, 3 months, 3 years" rule of thumb, often at each stage you will get a good feel for maturing quality. of course when they are covered in fluff it's a bit hard to tell


----------



## 

I totally agree. She looks just beautiful, and there are no striking problems visable. So, we'll give her some time to grow and get even more beautiful!!


----------



## AnnaC

I do the 3, 3 and 3 too Bree - prefer to ignore all mine through the yearling and two year old stages! LOL!!


----------



## atotton

Congrats!!


----------



## chandab

I've heard the 3,3, and 3; but think mine look pretty good as yearlings, these boys look much better as yearlings than the filly I raised that is now 4. Wonder when they'll go through their yearling uglies?


----------



## cassie

Your filly is gorgeous!! Sweety did a brilliant job





I'm sure you must be loving her to bits!!


----------



## countrymini

Had to share some photos of this crazy girl. I swear our billy got through the fence before Wazza got to Sweety coz Liquorice is showing more signs of a kid than a foal lol. She tries to climb Phoebe all the time. She has started to nip a little so I've told Phoebe its not allowed. I don't think Phoebe is telling her off tho! Sweety is being such a good mum to let us play with her bub.


----------



## Wings

Very cute!

Careful about letting her climb or roll on people though, I let Derby do it and had to fix a few personal space issues as he got older.... and heavier!



Do you have any of those bendy feed buckets? Derby and then Loki have a blast with climbing and rolling all over them. Very funny to watch!


----------



## countrymini

Yeah i've got three, I'll see if she likes them. Why are all the cute little things a pain when they get bigger lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Many of our babies are 'in your lap for a roll around' types, most of them grow out of it naturally over time. Notice I said MOST. LOL!!

Yes, finding her some safe toys to play with would be a good idea as she doesnt have any other baby companions. Glad Sweety is being her normal angelic self, bless her.


----------



## countrymini

I think she's just glad to get a break! She so patient and lifts her leg for Liquorice to feed but you can tell when she knows Liquorice is just bored and sucking empty teats


----------



## 

Love those pictures!! They are such fun and I've had many sit in my lap over the years! She's just lovely!!


----------



## countrymini

Keep forgetting to ask. When do I start Liquorice on oral wormer?


----------



## AnnaC

As Sweety has always been regularly wormed, there is no need to worm little Liquorice until she is 2 or 3 months, then use a gentle wormer as she will possibly only have normal round worms at that age. Continue with the gentle wormer monthly from then on, changing a more 'extensive' wormer (same as you use on Sweety) once she is 10 - 12 months old. From then on she can join Sweety in your normal worming routine. At least, this is what I would do, especially as you dont have lots of other horses grazing your pastures.


----------



## countrymini

Ok thanks, will put a start date in the calendar!

Was having my arvo cuddle and she has started to nip a little. I firmly but gently pushed her away each time and in the end she just wanted to stand and cuddle so today she has maybe learnt its not ok. Probably will have forgotten by tomorrow lol. She appears to have some mottling going on around her vulva now. Not sure if it was there before and I didn't notice it but where the black joins the pink inside it is a bit dotty. Also found some stray snow white hairs (about 4) on her forhead where a star would be if she had one. Hoping this also means spots. The fluff around her face is starting to come off a bit, must be the nuzzling mum, and it looks kinda more brown now than black. Also can notice a faintly darker black line down her back. Wazza (sire) is registered as a dun, altho I could never find a dun back stripe or leg stripes.


----------



## 

Yes, the appaloosa traits will start appearing. Mottling and even striped hooves can appear as they mature, so I'm sure she inherited some genes with both those parents. I can't wait to see how she changes!!

Sometimes the dun stripe that many are born with, is just countershading, and disappears as they mature. Many a horse has been registered as a dun, that really wasn't. But it will be interesting to see if daddy really was a dun and she is showing some of the traits. With duns, time surely tells.

Can't wait for a new picture or two!!


----------



## Wings

I find the girls less mouthy then the boys, they seem to get the idea that it's inappropriate much quicker!

Colour wise it will be interesting to see what she does! Have you got some pics of Wazza for me to stare at and look for dun characteristics? You know I love my colour puzzles


----------



## countrymini

Will try to find some, can't remember where they are saved.|

Here's another colour change I noticed today. Her body fur seems to be changing to black brown, probably from all the sunbaking, but her mane is still pitch black. On close inspection her colour of today looks like a black bay.


----------



## Jade10

OMG!!! I cannot believe i missed this, she is just gorgeous!! Looks like such a fun little girl too. Congratulations! I cannot wait for more pics





Here are pictures of my 'Black horse' (I think he is a smokey black) so you can use as a bit of a comparison





Pictures on the left where taking the day he was born, top right picture was at a couple of days old and bottom right is him at 3 years old(he looks the exact same now just fatter haha)


----------



## countrymini

He is CUTE! Will be interesting to see if Liquorice changes over the years as well.


----------



## Wings

Your boy is definitely a smoky black Jade, colour is almost identical to mine



Love the cream gene on black!


----------



## 

Now Bree, I would have called this horse a Silver-Black.

/monthly_09_2013/post-44574-0-17278600-1379123774_thumb.jpg

Looks identical to my horse now deceased Tompkins Silverado (of Gold Melody Boy lineage), who was genetically tested with a cream gene on black with a silver gene showing. Don't know what the pedigree or color lineage is on this one, but sure looks the same visually.


----------



## lexischase

Hayley I am so in love with your little bundle of joy!!! I am late and have missed a lot, but she is just precious!!! HUGE congratulations, she was well worth the wait!!!


----------



## Wings

The baby photos give him away Diane



A lot of the silver blacks are born more biscuit coloured while this guy popped out very black.

Here's Baringa, registered incorrectly as a silver due to the excellent impersonation of silver that the smokey blacks often do











And you should warn me before posting pics of your boy Diane, now I don't have a bucket handy fro my drool 

Edit:

Jade posted this awhile back http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=132227&do=findComment&comment=1524220

So we can see the sire is straight black, no silver.

Plus some of this boys colour shifts are identical to what I've seen Baringa do over the seasons. He does that horrible "look at my glorious golden mane.... no wait, I've turned it red and black again. haha."


----------



## 

Thanks for the pictures of the sire. I guess I got lost in the thread. Sometimes I forget to go back and look. So, yes, smoky black. And I know what you mean about the mane changes! What a hoot !


----------



## Wings

I totally forgot as well, hence the edit when I suddenly thought "hey maybe she posted a pic of the dad at some point"






I wish the smokey blacks got more love! Most people seem to see them as the "lesser" cream. Back when I showed Baringa in dilution classes he would almost never even place with some very "bad" examples of other colours, usually silver going well ahead of him. I was mean one day when the judge said "he's just not a good example of a taffy" (what some call silver in Australia) and I replied "I'd really hope not since he's a smokey black." They stared at me in confusion so they got a quick genetics lesson


----------



## 

Just wonderful!!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Well done Bree - you tell 'em girl!!


----------



## countrymini

I can just imagine your encounter with the judges lol

We did the big move into town on the weekend, super tired but glad its over. Been checking the girls but keep forgetting to take the camera out, but will try to remember tomorrow when I go to see if I can capture this brownish nose that is emerging.


----------



## Wings

You can see why I needed a season off



:rofl

Yes we are badly over due for new pictures, you know you get kicked out if you make us all wait for too long


----------



## AnnaC

Glad the move went ok - well as ok as moves can go! Hope you will get properly settled in very soon. Are Sweety and bubs with you/near you? Sorry cant remember what you said before.

And yes, new pics would be great as soon as you get a free moment.


----------



## Jade10

Wings said:


> The baby photos give him away Diane
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the silver blacks are born more biscuit coloured while this guy popped out very black.
> 
> Here's Baringa, registered incorrectly as a silver due to the excellent impersonation of silver that the smokey blacks often do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vmc10_sat_01-05_034.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friends.jpg
> 
> And you should warn me before posting pics of your boy Diane, now I don't have a bucket handy fro my drool
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Jade posted this awhile back http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=132227&do=findComment&comment=1524220
> 
> So we can see the sire is straight black, no silver.
> 
> Plus some of this boys colour shifts are identical to what I've seen Baringa do over the seasons. He does that horrible "look at my glorious golden mane.... no wait, I've turned it red and black again. haha."


Hahaha my Cooper does the same thing with his mane, but at the moment he has rubbed it all out



I do love the smokey black colour too though!

I am also going to request more pictures please


----------



## countrymini

Sorry about the lack of pictures, I'm completely hopeless. Had the camera out to take this morning and left without it!

Got her first tick yesterday. Big paralysis mongrel, altho not fully engorged. She's was completely fine, I just found it whilst having my cuddle and nipping evasion. Drove back into town to get some tweezers, came back and had to get the guy mowing our lawn to hold her while I pulled it off. She was NOT impressed. Checked her again last night and this morning and she's still bouncing around thank goodness!

Our rental is about 15mins from our old house and I'm planning to move the girls Monday to my parents house. Super busy here and my hubby has gone down with anxiety disorder so I'm kinda like a single parent moving house lol.


----------



## Wings

Ouch! So glad we don't get the ticks down here, I'd probably go all insane and paranoid searching for them!


----------



## countrymini

Found a cattle tick today on her chest this arvo. Such a pain. Of course I didn't have the tweezers with me so had to be all farmer country girl and just use my fingers. Sweety doesn't have any. Read online that you should wear light colour clothing to avoid ticks, so liquorice has no hope lol. Oh and I forgot to take the camera again sorry


----------



## 

Sounds like tweezers are going to become part of your "pocket" attire! You're such a good mommy!!

Hope your husband comes through like a trooper very soon for you!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ive been away for a bit ( hubby has me working for my keep...drats! ) I love the name!!! And boy what a cutie she is Congratulations!!!From the day they hit the ground they grow so darn fast so.....enjoy, enjoy and enjoy her to bits!!!

FYI...putting her in the clothes dryer does not work when it comes to keeping her teeney tiny!!


----------



## countrymini

She has been growing, so sad


----------



## countrymini

Finally remembered to take my camera out but it was dead flat when I turned it on. I took some shots on my phone and worked out how to email them to myself then upload. She's a bit hard to photograph, wants to cuddle all the time! In one of the photos you can see how her nose fluff has rubbed off and there is brown underneath.No ticks today


----------



## 

What a little sweetheart!! HA! Heidi, only you would try to keep them small in the dryer!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Do I see blue eyes in the second photo?...she sure is a wee one!!!


----------



## countrymini

No blue eyes, just beautiful big black ones lol.


----------



## Wings

Don't you just love that stage where all you can get is photos of noses pressed against the lens?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is just soooooooooooooooo cute! Please try to remember your camera more often - we need lots of pictures on a regular basis!!

Good luck with the move hope they settle down quickly for you.


----------



## countrymini

Got the camera battery on charger now! Will get some photos today at their new place.

Moving them went mostly well. I hadn't decided whether to put the halter and lead on Liquorice since she's so little but in the end thought if she doesn't just follow mum onto the float we'll be having a battle of the wits to get her on. I'd been playing with her and the halter for a couple of weeks before and she was fine with it draped over her face but come Wednesday when I needed to actually tie it up she didn't like the restraint and the bucking session started. I found she quiets down if you straddle her with your legs close so we did it up that way. Mini foal halter was way to big, had to knot it. Sweety bounded up onto the float, such a good girl. Liquorice had all stiff limbs pointed towards the float as she resisted the whole way to go in




. With the help of shoves from behind we got her up. Poor girl was shaking like a leaf and my daughter was close to tears thinking she would die from fright. Trip went well and took a bit of coaching to get her out. After everything I thought Liquorice would hate me but she came straight up for massive cuddles and kisses while I took her halter off. No wonder I love her to bits


----------



## countrymini

Finally got some photos for you guys.









And isn't she the biggest meanie, looking at me with this little face when I needed to leave








And some photos of our new block.


----------



## paintponylvr

OOOOO, I wanna move over to the next block!!

and that face!! My larger ponies, while beautiful, just don't have that same look... I will need to do some more updated pics again myself.


----------



## Wings

She's going to love the new place!


----------



## AnnaC

What a fabulous new home - horsey heaven I'd call it!!

And thanks for the pictures - she is just such a little cutie, pretty too.


----------



## countrymini

She's just so yummi. Can't wait to move out to our block tho, this town life is smothering! I'm guessing we'll be in around march next year. Going to start the paper work this week to get started!


----------



## 

Give her a big cuddle from Auntie Diane! She did so good!! It's certainly to your credit that she came through and knew it wasn't your fault that she had the little time of stress!

That is certainly "horsie heaven" -- what a beautiful place. They are going to love it there!!!

The pictures are wonderful -- and that little face just so precious!


----------



## Never2Mini

She is just to cute ! Love your new place. Looks nice !


----------



## cassie

She is sooo super cute hayley! love your little baby! your new property is gorgeous! you must be so keen to move in! very exciting!


----------



## countrymini

Super keen! Should be signing house contract end of this week





Hopefully getting a guy out to build some paddock fences for me within the month











We had our first ever baby chicks arrive yesterday. Our surrogate hen did the three week stint and we got 4 out of 6 hatch. They are so cute and all to different mums so not sure what colour they'll end up. We've never done this before but it was so much easier than mare staring


----------



## 

Certainly LESS DAYS!!!


----------



## Wings

During foaling time I always miss breeding rabbits.

One month pregnancy, birth unassisted, exploring at 3 weeks, weaning at 8, breeding age at 3 months! So much easier


----------



## countrymini

Took some photos today. Only on my phone tho, so not super clear. You cant tell in the photos but she looks like a dark bay which is what her grand dam was so it might stay like that. After these photos I introduced the clippers which at she was pretty good around. Once she found the massage qualities of the clippers I got in trouble every time I took them off, stomping and tail swishing and trying to sit on me till I put them back on her.


----------



## atotton

Soo cute


----------



## 

Just a cutie!!


----------



## AnnaC

What an absolute little poppet!! Thanks for the updated pics Hayley.

Not too sure where in Aussieland you are, but I hope it is a long way from those terrible bush fires??


----------



## countrymini

There were a couple of minor ones around my area but we've just had major rain so its all clear now. The closest major fires are about 9 hours away down Cassie's way. Not sure how far she is but she's posted on facebook again looking after someone's little pony while the fires are raging, so she must be safe where she is. The pony in question looks like Suzie's new boyfriend so she's probably stoked lol.


----------



## 

Cassie must be enjoying herself with Suzie's new bf there!! Someone tell her we want pictures!!! Remind her, some of us don't 'do' FB !


----------



## countrymini

So Im going to try to finish clipping off Likki this week. I only did a little the other day and my daughter was with me and didn't want me to do it. Since she is pushing 3 months I would probably leave it, to keep my baby a baby, but the weather is getting so stinking hot lately, she's prone to ticks, and I really want to see if there are any hiding dots!

I had a couple of questions to ask but now I can only remember one of them.



At what age do you start teaching foals to tie up? I think we've covered this before but I can't remember. If its best to wait till later on I'll just have to leave her head furry coz she wont stand still for that.


----------



## 

Personally, since most of my babies were being sold over the years, I made sure they were comfortable being tied so as to protect them from inexperienced future owners, and often had a whole line of tied babies standing down the side of the barn to learn how to stand quietly for feeding, farrier work and/or clipping.

I usually started when they were first weaned -- so around 4 months -- and often fed them separately while they were tied, so they were looking forward to being tied because they were getting their meals. After short sessions of letting them eat and grooming them, they were then returned to the weanling pasture where they had access to 'free food' and play time with their buddies.

As to clipping the head, I clipped most of my babies as very little ones (usually less than 1-2 months), so they would either fall asleep in my lap or just fall asleep standing up. So, for me, they got used to the clippers at a very young age and there were never any problems with being afraid or difficult to clip when they got older.


----------



## Wings

I teach mine about yielding to pressure. After that is established leading and tying tend to follow on pretty easily as they have already worked that giving to the pressure results in no more pressure.

I start around weaning time, they get used to the feel of the halter and turning their heads when the halter asks them. Then they learn to take steps as well as turning, they learn to do it forwards, backwards and sideways. Most of the time when I tie for the first time they test the lead, feel the pressure... and turn back and ignore it


----------



## countrymini

Ok, thanks for the tips. I'll leave it another month then.

Got some more photos for you, altho terrible off my phone. We've finally had some rain, I think the first time Likki has seen it and she looked so cute with all her fluff flattened down. Before you all panic, the white collar is stretchy and would come off in a second if she got it caught on something. It also sits quite loosely, not tight like it looks. Its for paralysis ticks and this last week I haven't found any so it must be working!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Hayley she is gorgeous!!



They must have found that rain a great relief from all the hot weather you have been having!

Regarding tying, we are similar to Bree (when we eventually get round to tackling the problem!), once the weanlings are used to being lead, moved, and halter pressure, they seem to take tying up as normal, but we always stay close by or actually 'work' with them (grooming/feet etc) for quite a while before trusting them to stay happily tied for any length of time.

As to clipping, well we never have it hot enough here, so it is mostly those that might go showing that get introduced to the clippers, which makes them well into their yearling year for us. But we have never had a problem, just run the clippers against them to start with to get them used to the vibration, then a rough quick clip all over starting near their shoulders where they love 'scratches'. We dont usually do heads on the first clip, just trim under the jaw and up the cheeks. We usually have more of a reaction when clipping their cannon bones as there is no flesh there to cushion the vibration of the clippers! Just go slow, take plenty of time and remember to keep testing the clippers every few minutes against your own skin - they can suddenly get very hot once they have been working for a while, not nice for baby's comfort!


----------



## 

I totally agree! She is just beautiful!!!

Okay ladies.....so I forgot about writing about the leading and 'pressure' training.....but I do that as well. I think it's so important for them to learn, as there is nothing nicer than a horse or foal that is trained and happy to be with you!

As to clipping, here it can get over a hundred degrees in the summer -- when the babies are quite young -- so it's important to take that fluffy foal coat off so that they are more comfortable. I have always found clipping the babies so much more pleasant for them than watching them rub their coats off. Sometimes when rubbing they can actually hurt themselves, so once they are clipped they are just more comfortable and safe!

With the older horses, I just 'installed' some fence posts and a cross bar or two down at 'butt' height, so they can safely rub their winter coats off without damaging themselves on fence lines, etc. Also, it saves the fences from all that butt rubbing! LOL


----------



## countrymini

Sweety wont share her hay pile anymore. Little Liquorice is so obedient and doesn't challenge her so get their pile split up in about 5 places now.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I have a couple of mares who refuse to share with their children too!


----------



## 

Problem solved. How about a new picture of our gorgous Liquorice! (and the bad mommy.....)


----------



## countrymini

Will go and get some today! Didn't get time to clip this week, what was I thinking!?


----------



## countrymini

Forgot my camera again! So terrible pics on my phone again, but you get an idea of what she's up to.

How do I break it gently to her that she's not an Arab?


----------



## AnnaC

Not only is she absolutely the cutest, she is also very beautiful! Thanks for the updated pics.


----------



## 

Just wonderful!!!!! Such a cutie! Isn't it such fun to watch her in the pasture? I just love watching them learn about their world!

Momma did good on this little one? So, are we breeding mom again?


----------



## countrymini

Well......

I'm going to say no for now, as tempted as I am. This is my first baby so I want to go through ALL the fazes of her growing up before I put another one in the paddock, just to make sure I'm capable lol. Maybe 2015 I might let Sweety visit Wazza again. Maybe. Or I might wait till Liquorice is old enough to breed and if her conformation is great I'll use her. Altho it would be another maiden ride wouldn't it! Don't I sound undecided! I could always just buy a weanling but I know these girls both have great temperaments which is a bonus.

I forgot to add in my last post - I found a few random white hairs on Liquorice's bottom!


----------



## 

White hairs! Just what I like to hear!


----------



## countrymini

Check out this colour change.

Wazza last october 2012 clipped. This november 2013 clipped

/monthly_10_2012/post-44615-0-83913600-1350606109_thumb.jpg





What appy gene does that? Is it the varnish? Probably what Likki will do since I've found some little white hairs. Isn't he just the cutest?


----------



## 

Looks like he's varnishing with those dark knees and parts of his face. Do you have a face shot? Sometimes the varnishing almost leaves a "V" shape on their face -- a dead giveaway.

He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## countrymini

face shots


----------



## countrymini

Sorry they're a bit stretched but you get the idea lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Hayley he looks fabulous!! So glad you are keeping in touch with him and his new owners - he looks very happy too!





Would you be able to use him again if you wanted, to breed another Likki??


----------



## 

Yup, I would expect his face to continue to varnish a bit more, and what should be left is a dark "v" on his face. Not all get it, but most of mine when they varnished had that telltale "V" shape left in their base color, with the dark knees. Just beautiful!


----------



## countrymini

Yes, his new owner said I can use him any time I wanted. She probably felt sorry for me coz I was a blubbering mess when she came to pick him up lol.


----------



## countrymini

Its not finished yet but I'm still excited! The girls fence is going up!


----------



## Wings

It's great how exciting fencing is!




:rofl


----------



## 

How we enjoy the 'simple' things!! LOL


----------



## countrymini

:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Nothing better than seeing good strong fencing being errected.


----------



## countrymini

Guess who has started striping out their hooves!



And its a pretty even ratio of black to white.

Now I can sleep at night, assured in the fact that Likki is definitely an appy.


----------



## 

I knew she had it in her!!!! LOL Rest well, as she matures you may start seeing spots on her rump!!


----------



## AnnaC

Great news!! But be prepared to wait - one of mine only started to show small spots once she had passed her 2nd birthday! (I wouldn't want you to go wihout sleep for the next year or so while waiting!)


----------



## countrymini

haha, ok. Well if her dad is anything to go by he had hardly any varnish when I purchased him at 2.5 years and he's about 4 now and the varnish is still growing. Will be fun to have a change colour horse


----------



## countrymini

Thought I'd better share some photos on here since I had on facebook.

These photos are from two weeks ago before we went away. Today we got back and during the scratch catch up I noticed loads more white hairs where i'd clipped. Like heaps. No definite spots but definitely varnish starting.


----------



## 

Oh, THANK YOU SO MUCH for the new pictures! They look great and 'baby' as pretty as ever!! It will be fun to see how she continues to change!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! She really is a little livewire isn't she! LOL!! Thanks for the update - really looking forward to seeing how the 'frosting' has progressed come the Spring when she changes her coat.


----------



## countrymini

She's a cutie! I'll have to take a photo of these white hairs one day. If she stands still long enough!


----------



## countrymini

Thought I'd better give you some updated photos. Little Liquorice has started her halter training and is doing pretty good so far. Must be her temperament coz this is my first time and its kinda easier than I though it would be 







Once she made friends with the lead rope she just let me put the halter on. Loving this little personality


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness hasn't she grown - quite the little lady now rather than a baby!! Well done with the halter training, I always say that it doesn't have to be difficult, but more a simple progression from other things done during 'playtime' or general attention and fuss, all in a relaxed way. I think you get more complications when you do it too early and have to grab/hold/restrain a baby before putting a halter on - being flight animals a baby can get very stressed when having to be restrained.

Hope you are well away from the bush fires that we have been hearing about over there. Do keep the pics coming when you can, I love seeing your attractive pair.


----------



## countrymini

We are fine up here. It seems Australia has decided that the nether regions needed a turn and they've been quite bad. Bree is near them but she's said on facebook that they are safe enough away.

As to the halter training, I wouldn't have thought to play games with the halter except that I'd read you write it somewhere Anna. Made it so much easier.

Now we're up to leading tho. What's the best way to start that? or should they learn to tie up first?


----------



## AnnaC

If she will follow you without being headcollared, then just do it and attach the lead and start wandering around, keeping within her comfort zone/near her Momma/in an area where she is used to following. In the earlier times with our little ones we simply used to thread a piece of string through the head collar and hold both ends before walking forward - if someone had a hissy fit then we could just slip the string and they were free. Not what many folks would suggest today, mostly they say hang on and dont let go, but I have always worried about injuring a foals neck bones by 'hanging on', and they never ran off once free, leaving us to re-approach, give scratches and try again. Never took more than a couple of 'leading' sessions for them to catch on! Nowadays we follow the playtime route with all the 'work' done before they ever start wearing a headcollar.

No, never tie up until they are leading confidently and for quite some time/and in different places/circumstances. Our tying up times can come several months later as we rarely find the need to tie If the leading is done properly and confidently and the little one knows all about ropes being 'obeyed' and not something to fight, then tying is a natural progression. At first I would simply wrap the rope round a smooth solid surface - like a gate. Keep hold of the end and give a short groom or similar, do not let the rope go, but you can give and take on it if this first 'tie' causes a bit of shifting about. Next tie, obviously with a quick release, to a thin piece of string or something that will break should there be an emergency, but seriously, if you have done your leading correctly then there should be no problem with tying, just make sure that the rope is at the right height, not low enough to get a foot over and not too tight. We usually tie ours for the first time when trimming their feet as they are used to this happening, and none of them have ever been any trouble. But neither do we leave them alone when tied until they are a lot older, even then only if we have to quickly fetch something, we do not follow the idea of tying and leaving them alone " because it is good for them/because it teaches them good manners/they need to learn a lesson for some reason"????? As the years go by, ours will stand for as long as we want simply because they are happy and confident enough to do so!

So just continue with what you are doing, take it slow - what's the rush anyway! You will be fine.


----------



## countrymini

Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------



## countrymini

Sorry its been a while. Finally found the battery charger for my camera and the farmers all around decide it is a good day to start burning off. Anyways, here's a photo from this morning of the girls passed out in the sun.

I've had them separated for two whole months now and am keen to get them back together as I feel a bit mean but how long does it take to wean? The whole process was extremely easy and nobody got upset or stressed, they've been able to touch noses the whole time. Anyways, any advice on how long to keep them separated for would be great.


----------



## 

They should be fine back together. I'm sure momma has dried up, and there wouldn't be anything for her to get. Try putting them back together and observe. She may "try" to nurse, but there shouldn't be any success, and should give up quickly.


----------



## AnnaC

Good advice as always from Diane - good luck!


----------

